# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  CRZ Exploit - Aeonaxx / TLPD / Others - Simplified. (Download included)

## Bokutox

EDIT -6.0.2 ALL World Bosses PATCHED

Read Please 

SKYPE === Bokutoxx 
*________________________________________________________________________________ ________________________________________________________________________________ ________________________________________________________________________________ ________________________________________________________________________________ ___________________________________________________________________*
*
CRZ has Been Fixed.*
*
Untill i can figure out a new method, to replace Nooodlecarts, we will have to wait.

Sorry everyone. Im just as upset as you, however..

Peerblock DOES work to Block zones ( TLPD requires Noodle Carts, which were Fixed - they dont bring you out of CRZ anymore ) 

Mage Speed Hack still works ( Glyph of Teleportation + Peerblock = Block, then try to Port = Speed Boost.*

*________________________________________________________________________________ ________________________________________________________________________________ ________________________________________________________________________________ ________________________________________________________________________________ ___________________________________________________________________*

*Hey guys ! Thanks for looking at my Post, i hope it helped you out.*

*EDIT:: For thoes who have asked me 100s of times how to block an IP, i have simplified it - Scroll to the bottom of the page!!
*

*
Please! POST a Screenshot if I personally, just helped you get the Mount !! Post a Picture of that badboy*


*
Included inside of this post, you will find my Custom PEERBLOCK File - with the Custom .p2p Lists included!*


*These 3 Files are ---- PEERBLOCK --- FIles, i will tell you EXACTLY how to do this.*

* CRZ Exploiting -- Simplified.. Becuase I did it all for you lol!*

*
NOTE:: Before Trying Peerblock, Add this to your Windows Firewall, to prevent any problems not seeing the Aborted Message

Windows Firewall --> ADD --> Peerblock.exe -->* *ALLOW*


*

DOWNLOAD HERE::::
 DOWNOAD - Custom Peerblock FOLDER -- HERE. 

Virus Scan VIRUS CHECK*





*STEP 1*
*Download my custom -- Peerblock.rar - File ( this will have Everything you need.)*


*STEP 2*
*
Place the Peerblock Folder on your Desktop ( or where you like ) and Open it.
(Put a shortcut on your desktop, or what ever you like)

Click the Peerblock Program to start it up !*

*STEP 3*

*(On start up, it might update - let it.)
You should now see something similar to this 

Click on " LIST MANAGER "*

*
NOTE --- If your LIST MANAGER -- does not contain any files ( 4 lines inside of it in the image -- Follow step 4.)*

*STEP 4*



*Simply Put.

0: Click List Manager
1: Click on " ADD"
2: click on " ADD FILE"
3: Click on " BROWSE"
4: Go to your new Peerblock folder on your Deskstop, Click on "LISTS" then Click on "Bokus CUSTOM LISTS" and do this 3x for Each file.
5: After you have put all 3 files into the program, Make sure they are ALL Checked (Check box on th left)
6: Exit out, Now, you will see a LOADING bar - "Generating List Cache" if this happens, you have succeded !

Now, your program is set to block blizz ips.
*

---------------------------------------
---------------------------
-------------------
------------

*Time Lost Proto Drake:*

*My method is QUITE SIMPLE ---

You will need:
50+ Noodle Carts ( Cheap ones )
Slowfall Potion ( or something to prevent u from falling damage) 
Any - AOE Attack ( EXAMPLE: Arcane Blast - Mages.)


1: Port to Dalaran, Go towards TLPD Zone.
2: BEFORE -- you enter the Storm Peaks, Righ after Leaving Dalarn, Click " ENABLE " on "Peerblock".
3: If done right, you should see " Transfer Aborted: Instance not found" AS you enter Storm peaks.

**NOTE** When in Storm peaks, ans Peerblock Enabled, you will NOT see any mobs. Period, This is your visual confirmation that u did this correctly, if u do see mobs, leave storm peeaks, Click enable and then re enter untill u hav succeded.


4: The best way to do this... is Fly to a Spawn Point, or anywhre that TLPD Flys around. Set up a Noodle Cart, and wait. --- You should have NPC SCAN.
5: If infact, you DO seee TLPD, or his stupid comrade Vyrgossa, Heres thee best way to kill him.

Getting the kill:

6: Spot him. See which way he is flying. You can Attempt to fly to where he is Exactly in the air, and do AOE spells to hit him, if donee right 1 spell will kill him, and just set up a Noodle Cart where you killed him Mid Air, and exit the Noodle cart and loot the body ASAP. ( MAY Take a few Noodle carts to loot.)

Meethod 2:

7: You see TLPD/ Vyrgossa, You need to Determin where he is going, Fly ahead of him. Set up a Noodlecart Anywhere that is On a cliff Edge, or Anywhere that is *Within Range of a Spell * -- Set up a Noodle cart, wait for him to get in Range... Exit noodle cart, and Spam cast that spell. If you Fail, Redo this, Fly ahead , set up, wait, Exit, Nuke.

**NOTE** You will usee a LOT of Noodlecarts trying to catch up with TLPD, i suggest having a MIN of 50 in you rbags.*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------

* Camel Figurine :*
*
Requirements :*

*100+ Noodlecarts ( You WILL use a LOT... of them )
NPC Scan ( WoW Ingame Addon )
NPC Scan Addon (Curse)
 NPC Scan OVERLAY (Addon for NPC Scan - Must have ) 
Peerblock File + Correct IP blocks ( See Bottom of Post )*



*1) Fly to Uldum, once there - Start heading to a Sister zone -- Tanaris / or / Un' Goro Crater

2) Once in Tanaris / or / Un' Goro Cratre - Enable Peerblock

3) Start flying BACK to Uldum - Once in ULDUM - you should see " Transfer Aborted: Instance Not Found " Message 

4) If you DO NOT... see Transfer Aborted: Instance Not Fount - Please go to the Bottom of the this page ( A Guide to Blizzard IP Blocking by ME )

5) If successfull on the " Transfer Aborted: Instanc Not Found " - Then start heading to One of the DOZEN Camel Figureing Locations.*




> /way uldum 29.8 20.7
> /way uldum 29.8 25.1
> /way uldum 34.3 19.4
> /way uldum 34.5 21.5
> /way uldum 45.2 15.9
> /way uldum 52.1 28.0
> /way uldum 50.6 31.5
> /way uldum 46.2 44.8
> /way uldum 40.2 43.5
> ...




**** These are WAY POINTS - Usable with " Tom Tom " Addon and " carbonite " Addon - Used to show you exactly where camel figureeins are!*
*
6) Once you GET to a Location, Set up a Noodlecart - Your NPC Scan addon will either Go off or it will NOT ( Make sure Camel Firugreing ID is in NPC Scan)

7) If it Gos off, Jump out of Noodlecart and CLICK it asap! ( Might take a few noodle carts to get a succssful click ) 

 Once ported, you can now do the trick to get a friend the Mount / Sell it !! - look here on Ownedcore, for the exact post telling you how

NOT SURE if this STILL works.... Camel Figurine - selling it possibly ! Post

9) there you go! You could try and use OQUEUE - to get on a different server to try this, i have not tested that.* 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------

*Aeonaxx*


*
1. Configure Peerblock to Block Deepholm IP - SImply Be in Deepholm and run the ____ netstat -n | find ":3724" _____
2. Once you add your Deepholm IP + any other ESTABLISHD IP's you see, Fly to the Alliance GUN SHIP with your Mount.
3. Land on the boat with your mount. Unmount if you want to be sure you are walking on it.
4. Log out of the Game. or use the ALT + F4 Feeature 
----- OR-----
Que for a Random Battleground, Once inside, ALT+F4 out. Wait 5 minutes EXACTLY ( can wait 5+ mins) and Log in. When loging in, your Loading Bar will reach 90%. At 90% click ENABLE -- on Peerblock. 

Do NOT, click Enable at 70%, or 100%, or 30% ... Exactly at 90%. click Enable.. If Done right, you will LOG IN, and see Transfeer Aborted message.

If dont Incorrectly, you will most likely be put back at the Character Selection screen, and when u log in, ur at your Hearthstone location = Fail.. wait for BG Deserter Debuff, and try again. ( takes Practice)

5. After loging out and waiting 20 Seconds, Enable Peerblock.
6. Log in with your character.
7. Fly out of the Ships area, so your not flying around with it anymore
8. If you get the message Transfer Aborted: instance not found, that means you are in the blocked CRZ

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------

Contrats! You have now mastered Deepholm CRZ*
*
A Guide to Blizzard IP Blocking ( Made easy by Bokutox )*

*
EDIT ::

IF you are having ISSUES, with this method, it is due to Your Current IP, not matching the BLOCKED IP's inside of this File. Follow the steps below, to fix the issue.

1) type CMD in the windows , to bring up the Command Prompt.

2) Fly to Deepholm / The Storm Peaks 

2) Type ----- netstat -n | find ":3724" ------ In the Command Prompt.

3) You will see 1-5 differnt IPS on the FAR RIGHT

EXAMPLE::

http://i2.minus.com/i7VStJQJhNpEg.png

IMPORTANT STEPS ::

4) Open Peerblock, click " LIST MANAGER " , The files which you Put inside the program Earlier, Right Click them and select " VIEW "

http://i5.minus.com/i54pJWJeL97PI.png

5) So, You will see a bunch of different IP RANGES Being blocked, FIRST -- Check what you have for the CMD / Netstat you just did, and see if the Ranges are being Blocked.

http://i6.minus.com/iQIn24yQnd1uL.png

SO --- WHAT NOW? - Let me make this about as Simple as you would a 2 year old/

EXAMPLE IPS :::: 
Lets say , after the Netstat command, you ended up with.....

195.12.239.55 -- AND -- 195.12.242.44 -- AND -- 195.12.244.232

( All IPS with 195.12.xx.xxx - Are currently BLOCKED with this download, as stated above, if u got something OTHER then 195.12.xxx.xxx , then you must ADD your IPS to the program for it to work.


Inside of Peerblock, You would add and BLOCK, your IPS you found with the Netstat command Like so.

*** To make this EASIER to read.... If you saw ** 12.124.244.212 ** As an IP in your CMD prompt, then you would simply REPLACE the *** 195.12 *** portion with *** 12.124 *** -- Got it?

So, what ever you see * if its NOT 195.12 * Simply Replace the 195.12 bit BELOW, with the First 2 "xxx.xxx" that you see in your Command Prompt!

195.12.230.1_____ 195.12.230.255
195.12.231.1_____ 195.12.231.255
195.12.232.1_____ 195.12.232.255
195.12.233.1_____ 195.12.233.255
195.12.234.1_____ 195.12.234.255
195.12.235.1_____ 195.12.235.255
195.12.236.1_____ 195.12.236.255
195.12.237.1_____ 195.12.237.255
195.12.238.1 ____ 195.12.238.255
195.12.239.1_____ 195.12.239.255
195.12.240.1_____ 195.12.240.255
195.12.241.1_____ 195.12.241.255
195.12.242.1_____ 195.12.242.255
195.12.243.1_____ 195.12.243.255
195.12.244.1_____ 195.12.244.255
195.12.245.1_____ 195.12.245.255
ETC ETC ETC ET C ETC ETC
195.12.254.1_____ 195.12.254.255
195.12.255.1_____ 195.12.255.255



I Hope this guide Helped you!! I Tried my best to simplify this, more so then any other post on Ownedcore. Any questions ask me, I am here to HELP YOU
*

*Aeonaxx Kills - Hall of Fame ! (post a pic to be on it!)*




> Managed to get Aeonixx yesterday.
> 
> 
> Also one IMPORTANT thing if you are going to attack him as druid. NEVER, NEVER engage him in flight form, 3 days ago i did that and couldnt do anything, couldnt attack, switch form, nothing, so i dismounted and despawned for good





> With a little help from bokutox i found aeonaxx on my 1st attempt. Over the moon is an understatement 
> Attachment 18083
> +2 rep





> Managed to get my TLPD kill thanks to this guide!!  got it on my last few noodle carts too >.<
> Attachment 18123






> i got the mount thanks it worked from first time .... trying atm for the TLPD
> 
> http://i61.tinypic.com/2ivb280.png
> http://i61.tinypic.com/2ivb280.png






> Managed to get my TLPD kill thanks to this guide!!  got it on my last few noodle carts too >.<
> Attachment 18123






> Just got Aeonaxx! (Finally!) Special thanks to Bokutox for helping me get it. Now the hunt for TLPD...





> just got tlpd great method thanks alot





> was able to kill TLPD with this method but he died and fell and got stuck on the side of a cliff so i couldnt loot





> Got Aeonaxx on my first try! Thank you so much! <3





> nvm got aeonaxx thank you for the awesome thread <3





> I got in to deepholm with the "instance aborted" and flew around for 30 mins or so with no luck. Decide to hop over on another realm and get in and sure enough I found Aeonaxx in less then 3 mins...loot mount and then sadly realize that I don't have artisan riding on that char....and it's an old realm so I only have about 1k gold throughout the chars on it.....such a fail.
> 
> But method worked!!! +rep


[QUOTE=mtfx;3082718]I was amazingly lucky....I followed the guide, went to broodmothers nest, and my first noodle cart made my npc scan go off. I found his path and sat on a mountain top....only used 5 carts....

Attachment 18365

----------


## rdruid69

Hi bokutox can you tell me if this works when my realm is the "host" of all the CRZ? Or I need to do it in another realm? TY

----------


## Bokutox

Ive donee quite a bit of playing around with this...

So look at it like this.

I do believe, this only works with YOUR server ( not a friends, who invites you )

As i have killed a mob on my server, got invited, peerblocked, and then noodlecarted where the mob i killed was, and it was thre.. so in theeory it put me back on my Host server.

However, people do tell mee that Sometimes it does work... haivng sum1 invite you from diff realm, and using cart. ( i rather, just make level 1 char on a server which allowes server x-fer ( i have a list ) and inviting myself, and flying round on a dead server, WITHOUT peerblock / CRZ exploit.


So, This works when your reealm IS in fact the host, and not anothers realm.

Hope that helped!

----------


## driftz

> Ive donee quite a bit of playing around with this...
> 
> So look at it like this.
> 
> I do believe, this only works with YOUR server ( not a friends, who invites you )
> 
> As i have killed a mob on my server, got invited, peerblocked, and then noodlecarted where the mob i killed was, and it was thre.. so in theeory it put me back on my Host server.
> 
> However, people do tell mee that Sometimes it does work... haivng sum1 invite you from diff realm, and using cart. ( i rather, just make level 1 char on a server which allowes server x-fer ( i have a list ) and inviting myself, and flying round on a dead server, WITHOUT peerblock / CRZ exploit.
> ...


having a level 1 does not transfer you to their server. IT seems to me atleast that you have to have a level 90 invite you. If I am doing it wrong somehow, I would love to know how because leveling to 90 on a random server is very annoying.

----------


## Bokutox

> having a level 1 does not transfer you to their server. IT seems to me atleast that you have to have a level 90 invite you. If I am doing it wrong somehow, I would love to know how because leveling to 90 on a random server is very annoying.


Well good sir, not to be a dick but your incorrect =)

If you do some testing... theres about 32 servers which allow a level 1 to x-fer you. 

The x-fer wont work 8hours ish after weekly maintanance tho. But, after 8hrs or so..

Do me a favor... make a level 1 on say....... Bloodscalp for instance, Human starting area, and then invite yourself =) you will see.


For a list of all servers well that took a lot of patience. theres a trick involved but still, I can farm anything i want on any low end server that allows this.

----------


## Zemsta

Any method exists for Poseidus for now?

----------


## Nicotroll

This is whack and does not teach people how the method works.
I had a lot of problems figuring everything out at first but finally did, and it's not by sending pre-made files people will get it too.
It's utterly simple. You need to figure out what your server IP is and what your Storm Peaks IP is, then simple zone out to one of the surrounding zones and block SP's IP so that when you zone back in you keep the other zone's IP instead of being switch back to SP's IP. This is how the core of this method works. It absolutely works when you are being invited to opther people's realm. The only thing you will need to do is change the WG's IP in PeerBlock to the new realm's SP's IP. I have been doing it for 2 days now and killed about 25 vyragosa using this very method.
You can go as far as going to DragonBlight, then blocking CrystalSong's IP and Storm Peak's IP and flying from dragonblight to SP. (Considering DragonBlight's CRZ Zone is different than the other surrounding ares of Strom Peaks) Using this method, you can have up to 5-6 shots at killing tlpd PER SERVER. 
If enough people wants it I could write a real guide about how this is done but I think if you take the time to figure it out it's pretty simple.
Thank you nonetheless to OP for providing files however this method will most likely not work as properly as if someone actually knows what to do and does it by himself.

----------


## lollaus

Trying to get Aeonaxx.. after logging back in (after leaving BG and waiting 5 mins) and enabling Peerblock at 90% I end up back in Deepholm but don't get the Transfer Aborted: Instance Not Found message and thus can't find Aeonaxx.. what do you think might be causing this?

----------


## Saphirrot

> Trying to get Aeonaxx.. after logging back in (after leaving BG and waiting 5 mins) and enabling Peerblock at 90% I end up back in Deepholm but don't get the Transfer Aborted: Instance Not Found message and thus can't find Aeonaxx.. what do you think might be causing this?


+1.....................

----------


## markons

How safe is to use this? Can Blizz detect it and ban you?

----------


## Slashcry86

> How safe is to use this? Can Blizz detect it and ban you?


Dont think so not blizzard business if u block some ip its ur own pc  :Smile:  and they already hide the mobs if u block their ip but noodles show them and i think they will fix this soon

----------


## auxiliry

How is this any different than the multiple previous posts on this matter?

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ls-needed.html

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ploit-crz.html

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...z-disable.html

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...le-mounts.html

----------


## Bokutox

> Trying to get Aeonaxx.. after logging back in (after leaving BG and waiting 5 mins) and enabling Peerblock at 90% I end up back in Deepholm but don't get the Transfer Aborted: Instance Not Found message and thus can't find Aeonaxx.. what do you think might be causing this?


Hmm... Well, You should fly over the other Rare spanws in the Map. THeres a good chance they will all be up. chances ALL are up on normal server is RARE.If theya re all up when you do this, then you prob did it right..


The fact that you did not see a Instance Aborted kinda makes this seem weird aswell.. Might be possible the IP you were on didnt work. In which case you should PM me and ill instruct you on How to determine the exact IP.

----------


## Bokutox

> How is this any different than the multiple previous posts on this matter?
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ls-needed.html
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ploit-crz.html
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...z-disable.html
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...le-mounts.html



It is Different.... Because i have included a Peerblock with all the required IPS. Where you dont need to try and figure out what the eff your doing. Simplu put, you just download, go and do it. where as u have to figure out the netstat and blizz ip.

----------


## Remmey

> It is Different.... Because i have included a Peerblock with all the required IPS. Where you dont need to try and figure out what the eff your doing. Simplu put, you just download, go and do it. where as u have to figure out the netstat and blizz ip.


Pretty much this, its way easier than trying to fiddle with netstat and figuring out what IPs are what. With this its much easier, not that the other methods arent good this just seems way way easier.

----------


## hartebigu

This is whack and does not teach people how the method works.

----------


## markons

well i get that message but when i look who is in that area same people are.

----------


## vendeoux28

> well i get that message but when i look who is in that area same people are.


Yes you still see people by /who only

----------


## markons

> Yes you still see people by /who only


But it still works even if i can see others in /who?

----------


## olow1983

nice but 

win 7 32 bit

----------


## Piju

*cough* see my signature

----------


## Bokutox

> *cough* see my signature



And i thank you for that. All I did was make this entire thing so that people dont have to do the hassle of trying to figure out wtf they are doing, have had over 100 peeps ask me how i do it.

so i put my personal Peerblock folder up and i hope everyone enjoys it!


As for the 32bit, Not to sure whats up with that. You most liekly have todownload the 32 bit version of Peerblock, and go to Peerblock/Lists / Boku's CUSTOM LISTS - and take these 3 files, put them on your Desktop, and then load them ( as i showed you inimages) into the 32 bit version. and ther eyou go!

----------


## Zemsta

> It is Different.... Because i have included a Peerblock with all the required IPS. Where you dont need to try and figure out what the eff your doing. Simplu put, you just download, go and do it. where as u have to figure out the netstat and blizz ip.


How on Earth could this be a different method since it's pretty much the same, only _simplified_? I think you're confused with terms, it's the very *same* method with the other anti-CRZ methods involving PeerBlock application existed in this forum.

Giving out retard-proof IP lists for the same program for exactly the same method as before doesn't mean you created something new or different because the same is just still the same... you give some further help on the existed method therefore you can't demand people to dub you a knight or an inventor of something _new_.

----------


## zadaza

if u have the same ip on stormwind and crz zone like storm peak can i do something?

----------


## Bouter

I only get character not found?

Anyone know's what i'm doing wrong here?

----------


## Catbert

Thanks man

----------


## ganzomanzo

everytime i see aeonaxx, it phases out, any idea why?

----------


## ThrowingBible

a virus scan of a .rar means nothing.. just sayn

----------


## Dgaminggroup

woaw..... I got both Aaonaxx and TLPD by farming.

Why do you want to cheat your way to an achievement?! This really pisses me off, I hope Blizzard is going to do something to this. People cheating their way to rare items makes them less rare and that is just sad.

-Downvotes inc!

----------


## Dirrrty

Wow! You do realise where you are posting your whine right? :-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Remmey

> woaw..... I got both Aaonaxx and TLPD by farming.
> 
> Why do you want to cheat your way to an achievement?! This really pisses me off, I hope Blizzard is going to do something to this. People cheating their way to rare items makes them less rare and that is just sad.
> 
> -Downvotes inc!


yeah, this entire forum exists for the purpose of cheating, get over yourself guy, if you didnt have the mounts already you would be all over this shit. Dont kid yourself.

----------


## leeecher

killed vyragosa with this method, tryed to repeat this directly but couldnt find new tlpd/vyragosa nor skoll

----------


## davidcmc

> woaw..... I got both Aaonaxx and TLPD by farming.
> 
> Why do you want to cheat your way to an achievement?! This really pisses me off, I hope Blizzard is going to do something to this. People cheating their way to rare items makes them less rare and that is just sad.
> 
> -Downvotes inc!


So it's OK for you to get some unfair advantage, as long as you don't already have that advatange. Since you're registered in a forum dedicated to exploits, you like exploits, right?

But, it's NOT OK if the unfair advantage means your fair advantage is no more an advantage? It's you that should be banned from this forum for posting such bulls***.

Do you have any idea how I've felt back in Cataclysm when Pureblood Firehawk had a temporary 100% drop chance from NORMAL Ragnaros in Firelands? That's lasted for like 3 days.
I've got that shit from HEROIC Ragnaros and saw a lot of people happily going in that instance in normal mode and leaving with their mounts.

Do you know how that's started? Yea, that's started in this forum. I didn't come whining and saying that Blizzard should fix that bug.

Makes no sense to read such bulls*** like yours in this forum.

----------


## Dirrrty

Ok, I pretty sure it's me and my unruly man club like hands. I keep getting disconnected. I will use tlpd as example. I am using your files I enable peer block just before entering stormpeaks. I get the yellow system message 4 times then I get disconnected. I see no mobs etc so it's worked but why am I disconnecting?

----------


## cesm

cant seem to get this to work, have checked list manager and its correct. Just as i leave dala i enable and when i enter storm i still see mobs

----------


## gkelter

Guys... if you're not getting a "Transfer aborted" message, it's because Bokutox's premade files are blocking the IPs on HIS SERVER. You need to block the IPs for your own server. This post was probably made in good faith but it will only work if you happen to be on the same server as the OP. Look at the thread that's called "Peerblock and you" to learn how to find the correct IPs to block on your own server.

----------


## Retal

I managed to get this to work on Ravencrest (unfortunately no rares were up), but not on Defias Brotherhood or Blade's Edge. For some reason they didn't seem to be part of a cross realm zone group as I didn't get the lag when changing zones that you usually get as if you're joining a CRZ area. Is this a permanent thing that only some realms are included in CRZ?

----------


## joachim

I have been trying to do this, even looked up my IP with netstat -n | find ":3724"
but none of the two methods work, I tried TLPD and Aeonaxx  :Frown: 
I just don't get the error message.
If someone wants to help me, here is my skype : jbrindeau 
(I will give 5€ to someone who does it for me ^^)

----------


## Remmey

> I have been trying to do this, even looked up my IP with netstat -n | find ":3724"
> but none of the two methods work, I tried TLPD and Aeonaxx 
> I just don't get the error message.
> If someone wants to help me, here is my skype : jbrindeau 
> (I will give 5€ to someone who does it for me ^^)



the easiest way imo to find with 100% certainty what the IP address of the crz youre going into is to have peerblock up, showing allowed connections and then just make a note of when you fly into that zone, copy to clipboard, edit one of the lists with notepad/ notepad++ and follow the format of the list, adding the IP address range with the last octet from 1-255 example: 10:192.168.1.1-192.168.1.255

----------


## davidcmc

I'm being able to deactivate CRZ, but Aeonaxx doesn't seem to be spawning anymore. 

The instance aborted message is being spammed every minute, which means the CRZ has been successfully disabled. It's just that the mob refuses to spawn, even in the non-CRZ ghost realm.

----------


## inrente

Still working ore fixxed ?

----------


## davidcmc

Yea, Aeonaxx definitely refuses to spawn in my "CRZ-disabled" realm.

I've done exactly the same procedure as before, when I've managed to find him spawned and got my mount.

3 different days trying, joining a random BG while already in Deepholm, alt + F4, block the IP range of the CRZ server in Windows Firewall, wait 5 minutes, relog, "Transfer Aborted: instance not found" spammed every minute, no other player visible (only mobs), and no sign of Aeonaxx anymore.

I'm starting to think that I've had real luck when I've found him spawned the first time I've done this CRZ-disable procedure.
It was around 4:00 AM, and maybe the rare was really there, both on CRZ and non-CRZ realms.

Edit

Nevermind. I've waited ~10 minutes and Aeonaxx spawned.

----------


## inrente

Spawned in crz zone ? Ore on your "normal" realm

----------


## davidcmc

> Spawned in crz zone ? Ore on your "normal" realm


In my "CRZ-disabled zone" (the one you get in after blocking CRZ server IPs in Windows Firewall).

I don't know if it means my "normal" realm or just some "ghost" realm that's not supposed to be populated.

I've stayed in front of him for ~10 minutes, then I've logged out, deleted CRZ servers from Windows Firewall block lists, relogged and Aeonaxx wasn't there anymore.

----------


## markons

Managed to get Aeonixx yesterday.


Also one IMPORTANT thing if you are going to attack him as druid. NEVER, NEVER engage him in flight form, 3 days ago i did that and couldnt do anything, couldnt attack, switch form, nothing, so i dismounted and despawned for good  :Smile:

----------


## DarkXma

> Still working ore fixxed ?


Still working.

----------


## Deminish

My loading screen kind of goes fast, I tried enabling at 90% couple of times and i dont get the server aborted message :?
am i enabling too early or too late?

I'm not gettin hearthed either, i'm just in deepholm with debuff.

----------


## davidcmc

Does anyone know if I can somehow trade the mount to someone else who was in a group with me, in Deepholm (although not in the same Deepholm as I)?

The game won't allow me to assign loot (as Master Looter), even if the other player was grouped with me and in the same place that I was when Aeonaxx died.

Group loot doesn't work, only I can roll on it.
Master loot won't work.

Any tip?

----------


## jimmyamd

> Does anyone know if I can somehow trade the mount to someone else who was in a group with me, in Deepholm (although not in the same Deepholm as I)?
> 
> The game won't allow me to assign loot (as Master Looter), even if the other player was grouped with me and in the same place that I was when Aeonaxx died.
> 
> Group loot doesn't work, only I can roll on it.
> Master loot won't work.
> 
> Any tip?



you cant need to be in the same instance together.

I have tried and if It was possible I would get gold capped in one day doing it lol

----------


## davidcmc

> you cant need to be in the same instance together.
> 
> I have tried and if It was possible I would get gold capped in one day doing it lol


Yea, I've tried various methods, but none of them allowed me to assign loot or trade the mount to my friend.

That sucks.  :Frown: 

And no, you wouldn't get gold capped because Aeonaxx doesn't respawn instantaneously. lol  :Wink: 

Looks like the only way is to login with my friend account and do it directly with his toon.

----------


## ^oximo^

No problem at getting into the empty server with "transfer aborted" but no way to actually find Aeonaxx after few tries. Dunno if this bug is over exploited on my CRZ or something is not working.

----------


## markons

> No problem at getting into the empty server with "transfer aborted" but no way to actually find Aeonaxx after few tries. Dunno if this bug is over exploited on my CRZ or something is not working.


If there is a mob called Blood Seeker then kill that mob. They share a respawn time.....

----------


## davidcmc

> No problem at getting into the empty server with "transfer aborted" but no way to actually find Aeonaxx after few tries. Dunno if this bug is over exploited on my CRZ or something is not working.


This method doesn't force Aeonaxx to spawn, it just puts you in an empty realm. 

However, this empty realm seems to spawn Aeonaxx more often than regular realms.

----------


## ^oximo^

> If there is a mob called Blood Seeker then kill that mob. They share a respawn time.....


Thanks for the hint !

I found that its NPCscan ID is 3868 if anyone wonders.

----------


## cshunter

> If there is a mob called Blood Seeker then kill that mob. They share a respawn time.....


Bloodseeker despawns after like 15 seconds so you don't need to kill him. I remember when i did this exploit i had to wait 1-2 days for him to spawn on the exploited realm (I had bloodseeker spawn about 2-3 times in that time span)

----------


## Texasdude

> This method doesn't force Aeonaxx to spawn, it just puts you in an empty realm. 
> 
> However, this empty realm seems to spawn Aeonaxx more often than regular realms.


Heya !

Any idea if this method works for the PTR too ?

Thank you !

----------


## markons

> Bloodseeker despawns after like 15 seconds so you don't need to kill him. I remember when i did this exploit i had to wait 1-2 days for him to spawn on the exploited realm (I had bloodseeker spawn about 2-3 times in that time span)


Not sure m8. I found Aeonaxx two time. First time I couldnt kill him since i was in flight form and it bugged and then 2 days later i found him again. But I found 2 bloodseekers before i got 2nd Aeonaxx and 2 hose big dragons ( forgot the name ).

----------


## davidcmc

> Heya !
> 
> Any idea if this method works for the PTR too ?
> 
> Thank you !


I'm not sure. 

I've noticed that Aeonaxx spawns even if your realm is a "central realm". However, looks like the spawn rate is lower than in "secondary realms" (those that connect to a central realm IP for CRZ areas).

----------


## zlayolon

i found Vyragosa easily,, just by following first post, but not the Drake.

----------


## Dirrrty

well I am using the ip peerblock shows when entering storm peaks, I block it then after 30 seconds or so I get disconnected.

----------


## Deminish

I'm enabling at 90% but not getting the server aborted msg, any idea what might be happening?

----------


## markons

> I'm enabling at 90% but not getting the server aborted msg, any idea what might be happening?


You are enabling it too fast

----------


## Bicheru

I think it heavly farmed on Sylvanas EU. Tried 3 days and it's still not there.

----------


## neotidus

> I'm enabling at 90% but not getting the server aborted msg, any idea what might be happening?


trying my metod : i use oqueue while im in deeptholm, after u enter in party u get teleport in server of party.. after u enter in new server click enable on peerblock and leave raid, i see istance not found but don't found aeonaxx, if another ppl wanna try this metod and say if found it sorry for my bad eng

----------


## Deminish

> You are enabling it too fast


I tried with all sort of loading bar %.. even though mine goes pretty fast. Is it not possible that my server IP isnt being blocked? or something

----------


## markons

> I tried with all sort of loading bar %.. even though mine goes pretty fast. Is it not possible that my server IP isnt being blocked? or something


The timing is crucial, you need to time it within 0.5sec. Sho when you see timer stop at 90% alt+tab and then enable like 0.3sec later. It took me few tries to get the timer right.

----------


## Bokutox

*
EDIT ::

IF Anybody is uncertain bout their IP being block ( i am quite positive it is ) you can follow this simple steps.

1) type CMD in the windows , to bring up the Command Prompt.

2) Fly to Deepholm / The Storm Peaks 

2) Type ----- netstat -n | find ":3724" ------ In the Command Prompt.

3) You will see 1-5 differnt IPS, The ones which are Different are the Key.

EXAMPLE::
Attachment 18014
http://i2.minus.com/i7VStJQJhNpEg.png

IMPORTANT STEPS ::

4) Open Peerblock, click " LIST MANAGER " , The files which you Put inside the program Earlier, Right Click them and select " VIEW "
Attachment 18015
http://i5.minus.com/i54pJWJeL97PI.png

5) So, You will see a bunch of different IP RANGES Being blocked, FIRST -- Check what you have for the CMD / Netstat you just did, and see if the Ranges are being Blocked.
http://i6.minus.com/iQIn24yQnd1uL.png



5.a) Quick Guide to Parameter / Ranges ::: EXAMPLE 1 --- 195.12.240.179
EXAMPLE 2 --- 195.12.242.246
5.b) Our -- "PARAMETERS" = 240 And 242 In these Examples,
Our -- "RANGES " = 179 And 246 In these Examples.

5.c) Blocking the Parameter and its Ranges -- Inside of Peerblock, you would click and type in a new Line number (Under the last one, FAR LEFT , just click and enter what ever you want.)

Inside of Peerblock you would type :: 195.12.240.150 195.12.240.255 --- This will block " ANY " IP Range that is between 240.150 to 240.255 ( In Example 1 , we need to block
" 179 " Specifically, so this Range of IP Block would work correctly.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5.d) EXAMPLE 2 : ( EXAMPLE 2 --- 195.12.242.246 < --- Remember from above? )
To block THIS IP , Simply go inside of Peerblock enter in any number on FAR left side

Then we need to type in ------- 195.12.242.200 195.12.242.255 ( This will block any IP Range from 200 to 255) 
To Block this IP ITSELF ------ 195.12.242.246 195.12.242.254 ( This will block Any ip that is xxx.xx.242.246, But will allow any ip that is xxx.xx.242.1 to xxx.xx.242.255 Excluding xxx.xx.242.246 --- Understand?



I Hope this guide Helped you!! I Tried my best to simplify this, more so then any other post on Ownedcore. Any questions ask me, I am here to HELP YOU

*

----------


## Elites360

Anyone able to get this working with Poseidus?

----------


## markons

> Anyone able to get this working with Poseidus?


I can try it later after raid. It might work

----------


## Bokutox

> Anyone able to get this working with Poseidus?



Poseidus... hes the bitch.

I have figured out a * Black Spot* where you can set up a Noodle cart, and i have Tried everything to get to poseeidus from where the cart is but its impossible.

Firehack, -- Using the Walking on Water, and disabling the water and Flying hack, and al that does NOT work..

You can not use a nooodle cart whiel hoverhacked, or whater walking, or fly hacking unfortunatly.


Even disableing the water, so its just *Ground * that your running on doesnt work. and if that was to work, i would have a new method for eveyone but im still working on him at this point.

----------


## Deminish

Bokutox is the man! He was extremely helpful on Skype and got this thing workin for me  :Smile: 

edit: WOOT! got the mount  :Smile:  yay <3 Bokutox

----------


## Bokutox

> Bokutox is the man! He was extremely helpful on Skype and got this thing workin for me 
> 
> edit: WOOT! got the mount  yay <3 Bokutox



Hell yea buddy. Im pretty good with all this sort of stuff. 

His IP, was unique..

If anybody is having issues, not seeing the transfer aborted.. a simple test to do would be

1) Enable in Deepholm, or anywhere NOT major citys,

2) Oqueue- get into any sort of grp and get invited

3) see your character x-fer totheir server,

4) You should see NO mobs, and a "Transfer Aborted: Instance Not Found"

5) If you Dont seee this, Follow my guide on Page 1. Still having issues? i can fix you up in 5 mins or less simply on skype.

----------


## Mayflair

I'll pay €5 for someone to get TLPD with this for me.

My Skype: Krakataoo

----------


## Retal

Is there actually a good method of checking whether or not TLPD/Vyragosa is actually alive on the realm while using this method? Seeing as there is multiple paths the dragon can take, and each of those can take longer than the duration of a noodle cart. Just finding out if it's there or not can take forever. 

Tried the FP from Argent Vanguard -> Ulduar but this only covers a small portion of the rare pathing, and only crosses the path instead of going along it so isn't that reliable.

I've also had problems getting this to work on 2/3 of the realms I have characters on. Are the IP's different depending on realm, meaning I'll need to go into cmd to find these and add them manually?

----------


## zmckinnon7

I can manage to see aeonaxx for a brief second but cannot click him nor am i getting the server message am i just clicking enable too soon?

----------


## T10H

Im sad that my main realm seems to be the host realm for each of these areas.

----------


## zmckinnon7

nvm got aeonaxx thank you for the awesome thread <3

----------


## Bokutox

GZ friend =)

Its so much easier then most people even think.

----------


## King Protos

Posted this in the other thread, but I've tried this at least 15 times and I still get either "no instance servers are available" or I just get loaded in normally with the deserter debuff. Posting below what I posted in the other thread:

here's my current blocklist:


however, it still isn't working for me. Is there any way to check to see if the IP you're blocking is the right one? That way I can at least narrow it down to just me not enabling it correctly.

----------


## adolphin

> Posted this in the other thread, but I've tried this at least 15 times and I still get either "no instance servers are available" or I just get loaded in normally with the deserter debuff. Posting below what I posted in the other thread:
> 
> here's my current blocklist:
> 
> 
> however, it still isn't working for me. Is there any way to check to see if the IP you're blocking is the right one? That way I can at least narrow it down to just me not enabling it correctly.


blocking it too early

----------


## adolphin

side note (I'm not very active anymore on OC but I just noticed what this thread is about)

----------


## King Protos

getting an interesting error now that I haven't before. Maybe I'm having a hard time with the timing since I'm running WoW in a RAID0 SSD system so it's near-instant.

Will try this again later on my shitty old laptop.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8cxgmp1cfj...orldserver.png

----------


## Ogait

How hard is to replicate this using one SSD?

Because my loading bar don't stop that much at at 90%.

----------


## Dalton_C

I got in to deepholm with the "instance aborted" and flew around for 30 mins or so with no luck. Decide to hop over on another realm and get in and sure enough I found Aeonaxx in less then 3 mins...loot mount and then sadly realize that I don't have artisan riding on that char....and it's an old realm so I only have about 1k gold throughout the chars on it.....such a fail.

But method worked!!! +rep

----------


## Dalton_C

> How hard is to replicate this using one SSD?
> 
> Because my loading bar don't stop that much at at 90%.


When I did it my bar stopped at 90% but I waited until it went to full then I hit it, so basically you need to click enable when you see it going from 90-100, which is like 0.5 secs so just don't click it too early, wait as long as you can.

----------


## elementalcereal

Do you think it would be possible to do this CRZ method with Posiedus? the seahorse from vash? I messaged you on skype if you want to talk there.

----------


## Bokutox

> Do you think it would be possible to do this CRZ method with Posiedus? the seahorse from vash? I messaged you on skype if you want to talk there.


No.. Nothing currently as of today works.

----------


## Bokutox

> When I did it my bar stopped at 90% but I waited until it went to full then I hit it, so basically you need to click enable when you see it going from 90-100, which is like 0.5 secs so just don't click it too early, wait as long as you can.


Depending on how fast yoru comptuer is.. Try porting from SW to Pandaria, watch your bar.. see what kinda of "DELAY" you have between 90 and 100. if you click it to early you fail, if you click it to late, yo uend up in your Hearthstoned City. 

So, you want to click that bitch, like RIGHT after it hits 90, and Right before 100. you see what im saying.


Character not found = Fail - u did it to early.

Transfer Aborted: Instance Not Found = Success you enabled peerblock at the right time.

Servers Not found? ive never seen this one. but, im assuming its the same as cahracter not found.

As for thoes who "CANT GET IT TO WORK "

Please, go to the first page, and read the VERY botton.

I explain in Detail, and simply how to correct this as some have differnt starting IP's other then 195.12.xx.xx . some are 183.87.xx etc etc -- if ANY of your Netstand IPS come up as something thats NOT 195.12.xx.xxx -- then you need to read the post, and enter in YOUR Specific ips

----------


## eRoR

I get it working but only vyragosa spawns. I killed it now 16 times. And in deepholme Aoenaxx is never up .... bad luck or something else?

----------


## adolphin

> I get it working but only vyragosa spawns. I killed it now 16 times. And in deepholme Aoenaxx is never up .... bad luck or something else?


I stopped offering my TLPD sales when I hit 100 vyras without a TLPD. Not sure whats up with it

----------


## Cick666

I don't seem to able to get this right, I've tried it about 15 times now and every time I just log in normally without any messages, a few times npcscan alarm went off to to indicate that Aeonaxx was found but I still couldn't find it anywhere.

----------


## Aurina

Got Aeonaxx on my first try! Thank you so much! <3

----------


## Bicheru

Can I be in party with someone when I kill Aeonaxx? And if I am, can they loot it if I set Group Loot?

EDIT: it doesn't work with either group loot or master loot. If you want to sell this the buyer must share his account with you, or you can use teamviewer.

----------


## poseifeed

Poséidus not possible?

----------


## Muzza01

No matter what I try, with a variety, and range of IPs being blocked, I can NOT get this to work... I just don't understand..

----------


## poseifeed

> No matter what I try, with a variety, and range of IPs being blocked, I can NOT get this to work... I just don't understand..


On a lot of server (RPG etc..) CRZ are disable and you have same IP in any location, in this case you cant do this method.. dont waste your time. But for TLPD you can just get group by friends on another server.

----------


## Harlemhero

Ok I'm not sure what im doing wrong. I did the peerblock part and the 90% enabling. Ive seen Aeonaxx but then he disappears...can someone help me out with this? I also do not see the Transfer instance aborted prompt. That may be the issue but still not too sure what to do.

----------


## markons

> Poséidus not possible?


Well can you share the trick?

----------


## poseifeed

> Well can you share the trick?


No, It is my business i have work a lot for found the method. 

I cant share the method for free...

----------


## Zemsta

I can share the trick: Photoshop. ^^
He's just created this fake account to trick us.

----------


## poseifeed

ok Zemsta you are profesional. I can't fight vs you...
Actually i have 21 poséidus in stock

----------


## Bicheru

Anyone can make it work for the camels in uldum or poseidus? :>

----------


## thehiddenshop

I dont know what im doing someone please help ill tip you

----------


## imperial93

Thanks! That worked for Aeonaxx!

But i can't do it for poseidus  :Frown:  as you said, i went to one of poseidus' spawn points, checked my ip from cmd and blocked it via peerblock. i got "there are no instance servers" error  :Frown: 

i tried like 10 times, i enabled it just a 0.5-1 sec after reaching 90% loading as i did with aeonaxx but it didnt work

----------


## CuT

> Poséidus not possible?


DONT FEED THE TROLLS. If you zoom in really close you can see that the 1px edges on all of the green items are consistent. Green, Grey, Black 1px each. The Purple items have varying values and even miss the separation in pixels. 

I may not be 100% about the photoshop but I am 80% sure that it's a shop. Nice job though. Zoom in and see if you see the same thing I do.

----------


## thehiddenshop

Can you please add for US IP's i dont know waht i'm doing C:\Users\xxxx>netstat -n

Active Connections

Proto Local Address Foreign Address State
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59386 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59387 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59388 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59389 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59390 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59391 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59392 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59394 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59399 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59400 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59402 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59406 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59408 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59416 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59418 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59422 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59425 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59431 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59432 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59433 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59434 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59435 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59436 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59438 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59439 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59444 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59447 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59455 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59458 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59459 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59461 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59463 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59466 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59468 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:6881 127.0.0.1:59481 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:34353 127.0.0.1:59323 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:34363 127.0.0.1:59322 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:49155 127.0.0.1:65001 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:55015 127.0.0.1:55016 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:55016 127.0.0.1:55015 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:55287 127.0.0.1:55288 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:55288 127.0.0.1:55287 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:59322 127.0.0.1:34363 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:59323 127.0.0.1:34353 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:59441 127.0.0.1:6881 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65001 127.0.0.1:49155 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:54748 12.130.244.193:1119 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:56417 192.168.1.103:8080 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:57275 74.125.142.189:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:58124 5.15.78.221:62876 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:58127 173.23.135.0:22126 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:58755 74.125.225.68:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:58775 70.127.225.119:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:58776 70.44.247.158:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:58841 157.55.56.141:40028 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:58850 157.56.53.43:12350 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:58872 64.4.46.240:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:58948 74.125.225.110:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:58972 74.125.225.138:443 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:59034 74.125.142.102:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:59127 12.129.222.53:80 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:59134 12.129.206.130:1119 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:59137 199.107.6.231:3724 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:59156 69.248.193.2:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:59160 24.252.105.237:45310 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:59171 24.240.136.225:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:59184 50.43.60.102:45313 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:59190 70.44.247.158:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:59256 96.36.77.189:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:59257 155.99.184.102:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:59289 23.21.135.72:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:59295 74.125.225.52:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:59297 66.211.180.57:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:59298 66.211.180.57:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:59299 66.235.139.210:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:59303 23.9.114.234:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:59311 23.9.114.234:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:59312 74.125.225.1:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:59396 114.36.188.130:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:59397 173.28.173.7:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:59404 173.230.74.68:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:59409 77.234.89.0:62473 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:59410 178.169.136.94:53681 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:59412 68.43.117.13:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:59413 24.247.84.68:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:59414 76.102.50.56:37590 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:59424 98.211.241.40:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:59429 151.230.65.161:33047 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:59430 74.125.225.136:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:59440 108.21.211.125:9410 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:59448 98.211.241.40:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:59449 70.127.225.119:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:59450 24.119.19.125:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:59453 114.36.188.130:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:59454 173.28.173.7:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:59465 199.107.7.12:3724 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:59469 12.129.242.21:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:59470 12.129.242.21:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:59471 12.129.242.21:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:59472 12.129.242.21:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:59473 128.79.65.182:22271 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:59474 173.230.74.68:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:59475 70.127.225.119:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:59476 199.193.113.101:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:59477 12.129.242.21:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:59478 12.129.242.21:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:59479 12.129.242.21:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:59480 12.129.242.21:80 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:59482 192.168.1.103:8080 SYN_SENT
TCP 192.168.1.101:64842 157.56.116.207:12350 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:64843 157.55.56.141:40028 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:64854 64.4.47.30:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:64877 74.125.225.150:443 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:64901 173.194.68.125:5222 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:64902 173.194.68.125:5222 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:64906 74.125.207.188:5228 ESTABLISHED

----------


## Dalton_C

> Poséidus not possible?


Great thanks for your contribution.

----------


## Kuri

> Poséidus not possible?]


actually it is just the Poseidus, Poséidus sounds pretty annoying xD

----------


## Sklug

> Poséidus not possible?


_DISCLAIMER: I am not a photoshop analysis expert!_

Is there anyone out there able to interpret this???

ELA(Error Level Analysis) on the photo:


Really not sure how to interpret this honestly. It seems pretty clean to me suggesting likely not a PS?

Full analysis was done here at *Fotoforensics*

----------


## Ifritone

Guys stop filling up the thread with nonsense , poseidus is possible to do , go figure it out instead of looking at other people for a method wasting both yere times,

----------


## CuT

> _DISCLAIMER: I am not a photoshop analysis expert!_
> 
> Is there anyone out there able to interpret this???
> 
> ELA(Error Level Analysis) on the photo:
> 
> 
> Really not sure how to interpret this honestly. It seems pretty clean to me suggesting likely not a PS?
> 
> Full analysis was done here at *Fotoforensics*


Just so you know those things have been proven to be pretty false most of the time.

edit: also if you look at the edges of the boxes they are different. Wouldn't you think they would be all the same?

----------


## Dalton_C

For those still having issues with Aeonaxx let me explain a little more, I got the mount a few days ago and will post a SS later.

1. I have 2 laptops, a mac and a windows, I had to use the windows as Peerblock isn't available for Mac OS X (that i'm aware of, there are other peer blockers but I'm not that tech savvy to figure all that out). 

2. Went to Deepholm FIRST, than pulled up my command prompt thing and did the -netstat etc.. and it came up with 2 IPs that both said Accomplished. 12.xxx.xxx.xx or something like that, put both of them the way that they said into the permanent peer block list. 

3. Opened WoW and ported to Deepholm and got on flyer and just flew up a little, queued for a random BG, accepted, waited 5-10 seconds, and hit Alt-F4. Than I started a timer on iPhone for 5 mins. Waited about 5 mins 30 secs and re-opened Wow.

4. Now this is where it gets tricky and may take a couple attempts, I logged into the character screen with WoW in windowed mode so that I could have Peerblock ready to go. Now I have a fast computer and internet so my loading bar goes pretty fast but from what I gathered, it always pauses for 1-5 seconds at the end there (about 85-90%). The 1st couple times I tried this I clicked Enable on peer block right when it paused just because I was nervous and etc...which I got the "No instance servers are available message." So the next time I did it I waited till it paused at 90% like usual, but I hesitated a bit and watched it carefully with my finger ready to slam that Enable button, I saw the bar start to go from 90-100% (it goes fast), and I hit Enable right when it was moving, and boom, logged in and "Instance Aborted" message spammed every min or so. 

5. Flew around for about 30 mins looking for Aeonaxx and no luck, so I figured it was my server, he must have been killed recently or something. So I logged into an alt on a different server, same method, exact same timing, got "aborted" message, and flew around and 30 secs later BOOM, the sneaky bastard was right there, mounted, killed, and looted, unfortunately the stupid ass char I did it on didn't have Artisan flying, had to sell some stuff to get the 4.5k for flying as it was not my main's realm. 

6.So the key to this is the timing on which you hit the enable button, hit that bitch right when you see the bar moving from 90-100%. It's a lot harder to do it too late than too early, and i'm sure the chances of you getting in right are a lot higher hitting it on the later side then too early. But yes this does suck when you miss it as you have to wait 15mins every time for the BG deserter. 

SUMMARIZED VERSION:

1. Use a Windows
2. Copy IPs exactly like he says using your OWN IPs IN Deepholm. (-netstat)
3. Hit enable when the bar is MOVING from 90-100%
4. Switch around on different realms if you don't see him at first. USE A CHAR WITH ARTISAN FLYING!
5. Loot mount and fly to biggest city and gloat for an hour.

Anyways good luck and I can answer any questions! Thanks.

----------


## Binzs

With a little help from bokutox i found aeonaxx on my 1st attempt. Over the moon is an understatement  :Big Grin: 

+2 rep

----------


## Bokutox

My first atteempt at * Aeonaxx * before i came a pro, at what i do. -- lol @ th ecomments =p

----------


## Harlemhero

If ya have a quick moment can ya give me a hand i pmed ya on skype bokutox.

----------


## Bokutox

> If ya have a quick moment can ya give me a hand i pmed ya on skype bokutox.


Bro

Ive had about 120 people msg me since putting this up,, every single one, ive helped out to get the mount!

i have NO clue who is who. so, re PM me lol

----------


## dbuzz47

got Aeonaxx on second try, but on two different characters I have only found Vyndragosa. Does it even spawn the TLPD?

----------


## Bicheru

if anyone needs help getting it I can show you how to sharing screens on skype. add dragos_sb93 . I couldn't make this work for uldum  :Frown:  I want that camel mount so bad

----------


## Van9690

Is there s peerblock for Mac?

----------


## jimmyamd

You can get aeonaxx without using peer block via windows firewall.

Pretty much same thing but a lot easier in my opinion.

----------


## Harlemhero

Just got Aeonaxx! (Finally!) Special thanks to Bokutox for helping me get it. Now the hunt for TLPD...

----------


## Bokutox

> Just got Aeonaxx! (Finally!) Special thanks to Bokutox for helping me get it. Now the hunt for TLPD...


Congratz my friend!

----------


## Zazs

Im trying with two chars, wait for more than five minutes after closing wow after entering a BG, enable at 90% (because it makes a small stop there) but I only get "no instance servers are available" and after trying to log in again (with peerblock enabled) I get "character not found". At this point I disable peerblock and I can log in, have a debuff and sit at my hearthstone inn.

----------


## Savagee

just got tlpd great method thanks alot  :Big Grin:

----------


## jimmyamd

> Im trying with two chars, wait for more than five minutes after closing wow after entering a BG, enable at 90% (because it makes a small stop there) but I only get "no instance servers are available" and after trying to log in again (with peerblock enabled) I get "character not found". At this point I disable peerblock and I can log in, have a debuff and sit at my hearthstone inn.


if you get those error messages means you have blocked the IP of your own server.

eg say im in Org and my ip is 192.168.133.3724 - 192.168.140.3724 and you block any of the numbers inbetween 133 and 140 you will get that error message.

----------


## Julianok1111

why do i need a noodle cart?

I got everything working but cant find tlpd. Thought it works without noodle cart but seems like it doesnt.

Im pretty new to mop. What does the noodle cart do?

----------


## Zazs

> if you get those error messages means you have blocked the IP of your own server.
> 
> eg say im in Org and my ip is 192.168.133.3724 - 192.168.140.3724 and you block any of the numbers inbetween 133 and 140 you will get that error message.


Then it seems that the standard block lists in the download block my server because I didnt add anything else.

----------


## jimmyamd

> Then it seems that the standard block lists in the download block my server because I didnt add anything else.


check what Ip's its blocking and make sure its nothing in between your server if so you will need to edit the ip's that its blocking.

if you want help without using peerblock and doing it via windows firewall add me on Skype ill Pm you and talk you through it.

----------


## WretchedEvil

Grrrr 12k haste, unbuffed. 

13k with elixir of rapids and tangy yogurt. Still unable to tame any of the rares with Heroism, Rapid Fire and additional Potion of Speed. 

FML, nearly 100 noodles wasted lol.

----------


## Retal

Is there a better way to find out if TLPD is up rather than running around and using 1-2 noodle carts at each spawn path?

----------


## dbuzz47

was able to kill TLPD with this method but he died and fell and got stuck on the side of a cliff so i couldnt loot  :Frown:

----------


## WretchedEvil

Send in a ticket to the GM, and he'll mail the mount to you most likely.

----------


## MMOPEON

Can someone explain me please, what is noodle cart ? It is Noodle Cart Kit - Spell - World of Warcraft ? And why mobs became visible while using noodle carts ?

----------


## asdfx123

> Can someone explain me please, what is noodle cart ? It is Noodle Cart Kit - Spell - World of Warcraft ? And why mobs became visible while using noodle carts ?


Hello Shelme. A noodle-cart is important to see all monsters. Without you will be in an empty zone. The monsters become visible because you'll be flagged as some kind of "transport" thing.

----------


## MMOPEON

Hello. Ok, but what is it ?)) Is it Noodle Cart Kit - Spell - World of Warcraft (food) or what?) Sorry for stupid questions...

----------


## asdfx123

> Hello. Ok, but what is it ?)) Is it Noodle Cart Kit - Spell - World of Warcraft (food) or what?) Sorry for stupid questions...


Yes you need this item in order to get what you are looking for.

----------


## MMOPEON

Thank you very much

----------


## Zazs

Could this work with the fishing contest aswell?

----------


## Marcelek

Dumb question, is this 90% ? imgur: the simple image sharer or do I wait to need for 1 more tick of bar (my loading screen stops at this point for like 3-4 sec)

----------


## sovoki

i got the mount thanks it worked from first time .... trying atm for the TLPD

http://i61.tinypic.com/2ivb280.png
http://i61.tinypic.com/2ivb280.png

----------


## sovoki

Well i am Trying the TLPD... Atm ive set alot of noodle carts up ... but i cant spot him with the Npcscan! ... ive set like 50 around the place!! waited like hell on each place... nothing did someone it? or what .... i know how it works but i cant find him

----------


## CosmicHax

> Please post this picture on your hall of fame for TLPD?


Managed to get my TLPD kill thanks to this guide!!  :Big Grin:  got it on my last few noodle carts too >.<

----------


## lloyd33

I do exactely all the step , but i have no message when i log in , and i m still in aeonnaxx spot . What am i doing wrong plz ?
I don't even know if i what i m doing is working (i already check my ip )
Thanks

Edit : When i tag on(new) battle ground message is "instance not found"
Maybe i am in the ghost server with no message before?

----------


## sovoki

> I do exactely all the step , but i have no message when i log in , and i m still in aeonnaxx spot . What am i doing wrong plz ?
> I don't even know if i what i m doing is working (i already check my ip )
> Thanks
> 
> Edit : When i tag on(new) battle ground message is "instance not found"
> Maybe i am in the ghost server with no message before?


when u got no message... its a fail point of that. alt + f4 on 5 sec when in battleground
+ wait 6 more mins after alt f4. then login enter world wait for 90% loading screen. then press enable, and then u get it correct.

----------


## lloyd33

I was thinking u have a message when u fail or u will be sum , i will try again and wait 6 min to see , i will edit my post in 10 min  :Big Grin: 

I forget to allow peerblock on my firewal, maybe a link ? (but when it enable he lock my instance)
Edit :another fail with no message , only debuff from battleground i will try again in 15 min

----------


## Retal

> I was thinking u have a message when u fail or u will be sum , i will try again and wait 6 min to see , i will edit my post in 10 min 
> 
> I forget to allow peerblock on my firewal, maybe a link ? (but when it enable he lock my instance)
> Edit :another fail with no message , only debuff from battleground i will try again in 15 min


If you get ported back into deepholm and aren't getting the transfer aborted message then you have enabled peerblock too late. If you get disconnected then you have enabled it too early. There's a sweet spot that isn't always very easy to get. I found it worked best when I waited for it to start moving from 90% up to 100%. I'm on an SSD so it was almost instant but if you catch it really quick with good reactions it works almost every time.

----------


## lloyd33

Yes ! I cut it too early to try and i was kick , after that i try to cut it well and i was summon on the timeless island , (i have fail but see an difference make me happy  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) 
i will try and try again ! :Big Grin: 

Edit: I have the message only when i tag on bg or other, it s mean i congratE?

----------


## lloyd33

No way to do that, i try always earlier but i m still in the same place with no message: (

I cut 3 sec after 90 % (less i lose the connection ) and more i log with no message

----------


## Bokutox

If you are having issues, please read the Front page.

I explicitly told you to add Peerblock to your Windows Firewall and Allow it.

aswell, if your NETSTAT does NOT start with ---- 195.12.xxx.xxx --- theen You need to manually enter your IP' paramters / ramged t pbe b;pcled ( showd you on front page. )

----------


## Bicheru

It doesn't work for me anymore. anyone can confirm it still works?

----------


## iMigu

i havent been able to use exploit after patch.. not sure if its user or patch related  :Wink:  nonetheless cant use it at the moment at deepholm, havent tested on any other areas

----------


## Retal

Anyone managed to piece together how that guy managed to use this to loot Poseidus?

Also seen reports of when using this to do the Uldum camel's, when you get the real one Peerblock blocking you from being ported into the instance. Is this true? Can you just disable peerblock after clicking it to avoid it happening?

----------


## Crazy Nord

Got Aeonaxx on wednesday just an hour before maintenance. And got tlpd this morning after succesfully killing Vyragosa for the past couple days. Friend says Deepholm isn't working since the patch tho, so I guess I got lucky  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bokutox

UPDATE::

This, was NOT--- Patched in 5.4.8


It is still working, i just got TLPD, and Aeonaxx again for a few diff people just today.


If your having issues, dont hesitate to ask me. im always available to hlp!

----------


## Bokutox

> Anyone managed to piece together how that guy managed to use this to loot Poseidus?
> 
> Also seen reports of when using this to do the Uldum camel's, when you get the real one Peerblock blocking you from being ported into the instance. Is this true? Can you just disable peerblock after clicking it to avoid it happening?



Camels are Doable -- But you need a LOTTTTTT of Noodle carts.

All you really do, is go to a diff zone , next to uldum, Enable, zone back to Uldum " Server AbortdL instance Not found "

You wont beable to see ANYTHING , soo this is where Noodle Carts come in.



Use NPC Scan, or what ever you want, find the camle Figurine spawn loocations, and drop a noodle cart , if its up, simply Exit the noodle cart and Click on the figureine as fast as you can =)
there you go!

----------


## nes2world

> Camels are Doable -- But you need a LOTTTTTT of Noodle carts.
> 
> All you really do, is go to a diff zone , next to uldum, Enable, zone back to Uldum " Server AbortdL instance Not found "
> 
> You wont beable to see ANYTHING , soo this is where Noodle Carts come in.
> 
> 
> 
> Use NPC Scan, or what ever you want, find the camle Figurine spawn loocations, and drop a noodle cart , if its up, simply Exit the noodle cart and Click on the figureine as fast as you can =)
> there you go!


I tried switching zones, but it seems they share same IP or something, example, I kill mob when zoning in from Silithus, I zone in from Tanaris/Feralas and that mob is dead and lootable. What zoning have you done?

----------


## markons

> UPDATE::
> 
> This, was NOT--- Patched in 5.4.8
> 
> 
> It is still working, i just got TLPD, and Aeonaxx again for a few diff people just today.
> 
> 
> If your having issues, dont hesitate to ask me. im always available to hlp!


Can you tell me where do i need tto sit/place my noodle cart? Do i need to move or just w8 till it expires and place a new one?

----------


## cyndrill0204

Bokutoxx helped my nub ass figure out how to add my ip's and edit his lists he was a huge help and had the patience to tell me so i would ask him if you guys need any help. He's the best

----------


## soanagno

> UPDATE::
> 
> This, was NOT--- Patched in 5.4.8
> 
> 
> It is still working, i just got TLPD, and Aeonaxx again for a few diff people just today.
> 
> 
> If your having issues, dont hesitate to ask me. im always available to hlp!



I didn't change a thing in peerblock after the patch update but unfortunately from the day of the patch I can't get the "transfer aborted" message and therefore can't get into the other phase to see aeonaxx. The exploit was working just until 5.4.8. Please, help me mate...

----------


## Feldeath

Can't make it work either.
Should have done it before :'(

----------


## JackJaunty

> I didn't change a thing in peerblock after the patch update but unfortunately from the day of the patch I can't get the "transfer aborted" message and therefore can't get into the other phase to see aeonaxx. The exploit was working just until 5.4.8. Please, help me mate...


same problem here. can't get "transfer aborted" message :*(

----------


## Gameshark

It appears to have been fixed on select realms, but I believe the restart today may be for the others sadly  :Frown:

----------


## JackJaunty

ok. i did it manually with my IP's and got the "transfer aborted" message. so should still working. only problem is that aeonaxx wasn't there ^^

----------


## midnightowl

what guy? id like to know how to use this for poseidus too


> Anyone managed to piece together how that guy managed to use this to loot Poseidus?
> 
> Also seen reports of when using this to do the Uldum camel's, when you get the real one Peerblock blocking you from being ported into the instance. Is this true? Can you just disable peerblock after clicking it to avoid it happening?

----------


## Tubes

Seems to be patched, with both the standard IP ranges and by typing your own in, I cannot get the Transfer Aborted in either Storm Peaks or Deepholm.

----------


## jimmyamd

yep its been patched

----------


## Piet01

Nope it has not been patched. 

I'm still getting 'Instance not found' while in a group with a friend from Outland EU.
Both in Storm Peaks as in Deepholm.
While I'm not getting it on Defias Brotherhood EU

Although Aeonaxx wasn't up.

Try getting an invite from a friend on a different realm.

----------


## Flewer

Made it work  :Smile:

----------


## bmc20

This hasn't been patched. I have kill Vyragosa 3 times in the last 2 days.
Works perfectly now, just patience. Use over 50 carts easy......

----------


## Piet01

Just killed Vyragosa, haven't seen Aeonaxx yet.

----------


## JoachimIdland

Any way to exploit the Stranglethorn fishing contest here?

----------


## JoachimIdland

Hey I tried this on Grim Batol, and I can't seem to get the Aeonaxx to work  :Frown:

----------


## Piet01

Chances are he's not up.

Also he shares spawn timers with another rare. (Bloodseeker)
Info: Just so you know, there is a bat that is on the same spawn timer. I believe the dragon has a 1/16 chance to spawn, while the bat has a 15/16. He has no consistent respawn timer; every 5 to 22 hours either the bat or the dragon will spawn in one of 5 spots in Deepholme and will only be up for about 15 minutes. (Not confirmed though)

----------


## dbuzz47

****ing vyndrgosa. i have a seen him like 12 times and have only see. TLPD once

----------


## Tigerline1

So I seem to be stuck wondering what the hell I am doing wrong here..




So I added some pictures ( Im from Norway so sorry for that!)
But anyway, hopefully any of you might be able to help me!
- Thanks

----------


## Maestrobe

> UPDATE::
> 
> This, was NOT--- Patched in 5.4.8
> 
> 
> It is still working, i just got TLPD, and Aeonaxx again for a few diff people just today.
> 
> 
> If your having issues, dont hesitate to ask me. im always available to hlp!


I am having an issue, I seem to try it over and over again exactly the way you state, but I never get the transfer aborted message. Either I log in normally, or I click to enable peerblock too early and don't log in at all with a message saying "character not found"

Please help, i've tried maybe 30 times now in Deepholm

----------


## Muzza01

Got TLPD last night, but I'm struggling with Aeonaxx.... I'm in Deepholm, but when I zone in, I either get the character not found (from blocking too early), or I log in without deserter and without an error, and I don't have any transfer aborted messages either... I just... Log in normally. It's very bizarre.

Any word on what's going on?

----------


## DankSwagolos

Confirmed patched?

----------


## Piet01

> Confirmed patched?


Not confirmed, have found vyragosa, but cannot find Aeonaxx.




> Got TLPD last night, but I'm struggling with Aeonaxx.... I'm in Deepholm, but when I zone in, I either get the character not found (from blocking too early), or I log in without deserter and without an error, and I don't have any transfer aborted messages either... I just... Log in normally. It's very bizarre.
> 
> Any word on what's going on?


Too early is character not found, too late is just deserter/no deserter.

There is a possibility it doesn't work on your realm. On my realm (Defias Brotherhood) it just doesn't work.
So I'm asking other people to invite me and try on their realms.

EDIT: I'm getting Tranfer Aborted: instance not found, but no Aeonaxx. (I also saw other people in deepholm while I was getting transfer aborted. I guess that means they are playing on the 'blank' realm I'm in.

----------


## DankSwagolos

> Not confirmed, have found vyragosa, but cannot find Aeonaxx.
> 
> 
> 
> Too early is character not found, too late is just deserter/no deserter.
> 
> There is a possibility it doesn't work on your realm. On my realm (Defias Brotherhood) it just doesn't work.
> So I'm asking other people to invite me and try on their realms.
> 
> EDIT: I'm getting Tranfer Aborted: instance not found, but no Aeonaxx. (I also saw other people in deepholm while I was getting transfer aborted. I guess that means they are playing on the 'blank' realm I'm in.


EDIT2: I can get transfer aborted but after 5-30 seconds I get disconnected from server. Anyone have insight? NVM figured it out. 



Weird I'm getting no Transfer Aborted messages. Even when I'm trying to do storm peaks. and I'm pretty sure I'm doing things just fine. But I was only using peerblock, maybe I have to use CMD.



EDIT: Yup. Have to make my own list. Got transfer aborted in storm peaks. Didn't have any noodle karts so I'll be trying that later.

----------


## Bicheru

maybe they changed the server ip's that we're using to block crz on deepholm. i don't know for sure... i just can't get the transfer aborted message again, even if I did this 40 times so far and it worked before patch xD

----------


## Piet01

Anyone found Aeonaxx yet?

EDIT: The problem I'm having it that I can still see people on the realm I'm on, they are from my own realm.
Mostly lvl 82 dudes leveling. Even while I'm phased correctly.

----------


## Piet01

Aenoaxx seems to be patched, I'm getting transfer aborted but I still see crossrealm people leveling.
Have been trying this for about a week.

Or I'm doing something wrong, or it's patched.

----------


## dbuzz47

BOOM!! Still works for TLPD as of 8:50 pm pacific time USA

----------


## Tornado1234

Can't get this to work with Aeonaxx. Works fine for Storm Peaks however.

----------


## Hellscreams

I'm pretty sure most aspects of this have been patched in some manner, mainly because I can still see people from other realms while doing this. Storm Peaks is still working, though.

Another thing that I used to do with my lowbie characters on PvP realms would be to invite them to a PvE realm, block the PvP realm's address, and drop group (so I could quickly quest or farm coins on the Isle without being flagged). However, after this patch, friendly NPCs and mobs no longer spawn upon dropping group, yet I can still see players from the PvE realm.

----------


## DankSwagolos

> I'm pretty sure most aspects of this have been patched in some manner, mainly because I can still see people from other realms while doing this. Storm Peaks is still working, though.
> 
> Another thing that I used to do with my lowbie characters on PvP realms would be to invite them to a PvE realm, block the PvP realm's address, and drop group (so I could quickly quest or farm coins on the Isle without being flagged). However, after this patch, friendly NPCs and mobs no longer spawn upon dropping group, yet I can still see players from the PvE realm.



I got it to work last night (around 9pm EST) was just checking to see and Aeonaxx was there, no one around.

----------


## Feldeath

> I got it to work last night (around 9pm EST) was just checking to see and Aeonaxx was there, no one around.


Could you please explain to us poor motherf***ers how did you manage to do it?  :Big Grin: 
Please

Cause still can't make it work as a lot of us here.

----------


## skylar_1988

stumbled upon this guide yesterday and had some spare time today so here goes:

started with aeonaxx as i was to lazy to farm and to cheap to buy noodle carts =D . tried a few times but never got the right moment to enable peerblocker. on my last try i entered the BG, alt+F4, started timer and then rebooted my pc. i noticed that the first time you run wow after a reboot the login would take longer, thus giving you a better change to enable peer blocker on the right moment. i got it. got the message u wanted to see (transfer aborted, instance not found) noticed all the mobs where present in the surroundings, 3 minutes alter i got aeonaxx and killed it and now i have this awesome mount

in my excitement i didn't make a screenshot so you gotta believe me on my words, however i would advice anyone who can't get it right in deepholm to reboot pc after you alt+f4 out og the BG. (with respecting the 5 minute minimum timer)

thanx to OP for this guide, will focus on TLPD this weekend and report back  :Smile:

----------


## Piet01

Well It's working for me, only I believe it's being farmed atm on Defias Brotherhood EU. Since I cannot find him although I'm getting the message correctly.

Did find TLPD today.

----------


## steel108

I helped a guildie get Aeonexx recently so I know it still works

----------


## DankSwagolos

> Could you please explain to us poor motherf***ers how did you manage to do it? 
> Please
> 
> Cause still can't make it work as a lot of us here.



I've tried helping a few people. For me, there's a pause at 90% and then 2 little bursts before it hits 100%, on the first burst it works for me most of the time. One person said when it gets to 100% it worked fine for them. It depends how it loads for you I guess and get used to it.

----------


## Tornado1234

I got TLPD but can't get the aborted message for Aeonaxx. Anyone able to give me a hand with it?

----------


## Sklug

> I got TLPD but can't get the aborted message for Aeonaxx. Anyone able to give me a hand with it?


It really is just all timing... I'd highly recommend turning off all addons, except maybe NPC scan as your loading will be much quicker and consistent and you will likely be able to time that 90% better.

On that note, I just started trying this and managed to get 3 Vyragosa kills within 24hrs... just RNG on TLPD spawn. It's all just a matter of time now.

----------


## Tornado1234

I sit on the 90% for ~5-6 seconds. If I do it as soon as I get to 90% I get the "Character not found" error, if I do it once it moves to 100% I just get a deserter debuff.

----------


## Sklug

> I sit on the 90% for ~5-6 seconds. If I do it as soon as I get to 90% I get the "Character not found" error, if I do it once it moves to 100% I just get a deserter debuff.


Character not found sounds like you are blocking the wrong IP... you are blocking your own IP and not the x-realm server IPs... I'd re-take a look at OP's information on blocking IPs as I have had to manually configure mine.

----------


## Tornado1234

I have 2 IP's. One ending in 254.218, the other ending in 254.220. 254.218 I believe is the CRZ, since I have had this IP when I was in Storm Peaks. Am I supposed to just disable the CRZ IP?

----------


## Sklug

> I have 2 IP's. One ending in 254.218, the other ending in 254.220. 254.218 I believe is the CRZ, since I have had this IP when I was in Storm Peaks. Am I supposed to just disable the CRZ IP?


You need to block both of those... if you are doing the netstat -n | etc... command in the prompt, you need to be blocking all the IPs that show(referring to the IPs on the far right of each line, not your own IP). Basically you zone into that zone, which in your case is Deepholm, and make sure peerblock is "enabled." With it enabled, run the netstat command and determine which IPs you see there. Basically you then you "view" your list and add blocking for those following steps in OPs guide.

If it is saying character not found then I can only guess you have edited and added an incorrect IP to be blocked previously.

Once you have that setup, then re-do the BG queing steps and enabling the peerblock at 90%. It might take a few tries but it still works. GL!

----------


## Piet01

> You need to block both of those... if you are doing the netstat -n | etc... command in the prompt, you need to be blocking all the IPs that show(referring to the IPs on the far right of each line, not your own IP). Basically you zone into that zone, which in your case is Deepholm, and make sure peerblock is "enabled." With it enabled, run the netstat command and determine which IPs you see there. Basically you then you "view" your list and add blocking for those following steps in OPs guide.
> 
> If it is saying character not found then I can only guess you have edited and added an incorrect IP to be blocked previously.
> 
> Once you have that setup, then re-do the BG queing steps and enabling the peerblock at 90%. It might take a few tries but it still works. GL!


You forget to add that if you are doing the TLPD instead of Aeonaxx, you don't need to join a BG.
Just fly in with Peerblock enabled from either:
-Zuldrak
-Crystalsong Forest
-Icecrown

And it should give you the message properly. Also note that each zone is a separate IP, meaning you can check for Vyragosa/TLPD three times.

And if it's saying 'Character not found', you've enabled it too early when logging in, has nothing to do with wrong IPs.

----------


## Tornado1234

> You forget to add that if you are doing the TLPD instead of Aeonaxx, you don't need to join a BG.
> Just fly in with Peerblock enabled from either:
> -Zuldrak
> -Crystalsong Forest
> -Icecrown
> 
> And it should give you the message properly. Also note that each zone is a separate IP, meaning you can check for Vyragosa/TLPD three times.
> 
> And if it's saying 'Character not found', you've enabled it too early when logging in, has nothing to do with wrong IPs.


Yeah, when I was doing TLPD I figured out that Crystalsong, Zul'drak, grizzly hills, and howling fjord all share the same IP. Dargonblight, borean tundra, sholozar basin and wintergrasp share the same IP's also. Icecrown and Storm peaks have separate IP's. You have to do it from Zul'drak, Dragonblight and Icecrown for 3 chances per realm.

Also, I have been doing what you just stated Sklug. I must be timing it wrong then. I'll keep trying this afternoon!

----------


## Sklug

OMG, I have killed vyragosa 6 times now... /sigh Come on TLPD spawn for me!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Piet01

Alright, can't get Aeonaxx to work, can anyone confirm it still works as intended?

I'm willing to pay for help ingame.

----------


## skylar_1988

it still works did it 2 days ago, timing is of the essence just keep on trying. protip: restart pc after alt+f4'ing in a BG. the fist time you login on a freshly booted pc the loadbar tands to pause at different satges making it easier to time your 90%

----------


## Ogait

> OMG, I have killed vyragosa 6 times now... /sigh Come on TLPD spawn for me!!!!!!!!!!!!


Using this method, after I kill Vyragosa I'll have to wait a few hours in order to one of them (Vyragosa or TLPD) spawn, right?

----------


## Bokutox

So listen....


Vyrgossa is the Offchance of TLPD... if TLPD doenst spawn its goign to be Vyrgossa..

Took me over 20 Kills of Vyrgossa to get Aeonaxx. This is normal.

I am haring a lot of chatter about my Aeonaxx / TLPD not working.

I have updated the Peerblock File to include the newest Peerblock update and lists =) Rest of waht i said applys

----------


## lordix11

You know what the worst thing is? to kill vyragosa 7 times and finally see TLPD and get disconnected and not being able to find it after.

----------


## dbuzz47

> OMG, I have killed vyragosa 6 times now... /sigh Come on TLPD spawn for me!!!!!!!!!!!!



I feel your pain. Don't worry, he spawns eventually. I found him going to Storm Peaks from Crystalsong on like my 16th try.

----------


## dbuzz47

> You know what the worst thing is? to kill vyragosa 7 times and finally see TLPD and get disconnected and not being able to find it after.



try actually killing TLPD only to have him get stuck in the side of a cliff and not be lootable

----------


## Sklug

> try actually killing TLPD only to have him get stuck in the side of a cliff and not be lootable


OMG so this happened once to a Vyragosa kill I had and it kind of made me think "What if this was TLPD?!" haha Wow, man, sorry to hear that it actually happened to someone.

----------


## lordix11

> try actually killing TLPD only to have him get stuck in the side of a cliff and not be lootable



well aren't you stupid. You can contact a GM saying that you killed him but he got stuck in a cliff and you couldn't loot it, and they give it to you as they can see you've killed it.

----------


## dbuzz47

> OMG so this happened once to a Vyragosa kill I had and it kind of made me think "What if this was TLPD?!" haha Wow, man, sorry to hear that it actually happened to someone.


haha yeah it put me back a week but I eventually found it again using this method




> well aren't you stupid. You can contact a GM saying that you killed him but he got stuck in a cliff and you couldn't loot it, and they give it to you as they can see you've killed it.


haha yeah so stupid since I killed it using this method and didnt care cuz I found it again anyway. grow up kid and leave the forums to the adults

----------


## Sklug

GUYS!!! I just wanted to say I have successfully used this method to farm the "minfernal" rare pet, and to prove it I filmed a FRAPS...\

The trick is that I came in from Ashenvale, enabling peerblock before entering Felwood from the south. I had tried this previously from Darkshore and got nothing special. I had 5 minfernals within range to be battled. A great way to farm a rare one too.

HERE IS VIDEO OF IT!!! (Youtube is still processing in HD, up to 1080P so be patient)

----------


## misterc

Tries this a few times on my fast Lenovo carbon unsuccessfully, either too slow or too late. Decided to try at home on an older machine (today) and it worked on my 2nd try. Soon as I logged in NPCScan found it and I got the mount a minute later.

One note is that both at my office and at home where I tried the CRZ IPs were different than what's in the list and I had to manually add 3 different ranges.

Thanks!

----------


## Sklug

> One note is that both at my office and at home where I tried the CRZ IPs were different than what's in the list and I had to manually add 3 different ranges.
> 
> Thanks!


Likewise, for both StormPeaks, Uldum, and my Minfernal trick above, I had to manually add my own IPs (look at the -netstat DOS command on how to discover them OP showed).

----------


## smithwicks

> nice but 
> 
> win 7 32 bit


User Account Control ? Peerblock Site

i could not get this to work, but supposedly you can get PeerBlock working on 32 with this tutorial

----------


## Sklug

> User Account Control ? Peerblock Site
> 
> i could not get this to work, but supposedly you can get PeerBlock working on 32 with this tutorial


Have you tried just temporarily turning your UAC settings down when you run PeerBlock? You don;t need to have it run on startup, just when you are doing CRZ blocking. If you are in windows 7 32-bit, all you need to do is hit START button, and in the search box type "UAC" and it will bring up the controls for User account control. Then, you just turn the settings way down. THis is not recommended for day to day, but if that is what's giving you trouble, just turn the settings down temporarily while you get your mounts, then turn it back up.

----------


## Piet01

Can Anyone confirm Aeonaxx still works?

----------


## joka13

HI there

- Aeonnax looted after 1 day of farm
- LTPD after 10 Vyragosa kills

As many, LTPD falls dead in a climb. I asked to a GM to help me and i received the mount by mail.
About the 3 IP zones around Storm Peaks, it depends of the realm. On mine (EU), a big one, not cross-realmed, we have just one IP that covers all Northrend but Dalaran. So does'nt matter by where you enter on Storm Peaks.

----------


## Bokutox

Your making this into a big deal then it is =)

Simply put... 

EX : you have an IP that is ----- 195.12.240.44 -- AND 195.12.243.214

What i do is... add into peerblock, Every range form 235 to 255 if you want to be 100 % sur eyour shit is BLOCKED. ( no guarentee on what your server ip coul be. why i do this. )

For instance..... Based on the Example IPS above . inside the program i would enter in...

195.12.230.1_____ 195.12.230.255
195.12.231.1_____ 195.12.231.255
195.12.232.1_____ 195.12.232.255
195.12.233.1_____ 195.12.233.255
195.12.234.1_____195.12. 234.255
195.12.235.1_____195.12.235.255
195.12.236.1_____ 195.12.236.255
195.12.237.1_____ 195.12.237.255
195.12.238.1 _____ 195.12.238.255
195.12.239.1_____ 195.12.239.255
195.12.240.1_____ 195.12.240.255
195.12.241.1_____ 195.12.241.255
195.12.242.1_____ 195.12.242.255
195.12.243.1_____ 195.12.243.255
195.12.244.1_____ 195.12.244.255
195.12.245.1_____ 195.12.245.255
ETC ETC ETC ET C ETC ETC
195.12.254.1_____ 195.12.254.255
195.12.255.1_____ 195.12.255.255

----------


## Burak0013

GOT MY TLPD ty so muchh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ! ty ty and ty this working perfectly.

----------


## smithwicks

If you are NOT using a food cart will NPCScan still find TLPD?

----------


## Sklug

> If you are NOT using a food cart will NPCScan still find TLPD?


nope, because there is nothing to scan... You have to use the food cart

----------


## zanny1

*Is aeonaxx fixed or not?*

----------


## tabian110

Is someone using win 8,1 and is it working for him? keep getting disconnected but on win 7 it works fine please help me  :Smile:

----------


## Sklug

> Is someone using win 8,1 and is it working for him? keep getting disconnected but on win 7 it works fine please help me


I am using windows 8.1 without issue. When are you disconnecting?

----------


## Piet01

> *Is aeonaxx fixed or not?*


That's what I want to know.

----------


## smithwicks

After killing Vyragosa, how long should I wait to return and try for TLPD?

These method kicks butt

----------


## Sklug

> After killing Vyragosa, how long should I wait to return and try for TLPD?
> 
> These method kicks butt


General rule is after you have gotten 3 Vyragosa kills if you are on US realms (zone in from ICC, ZD, and Crystalsong gets you 3 different phases to find the drake), come back after 6+ hours. I don't know exact spawn times as some say it can be longer, but I stuck with this strat and got TLPD on my 3rd day, after about 15 vyra kills.

----------


## Kasheek

Is There a high risk to get banned by doing that?

----------


## Bokutox

Aeonaxxis FIXED

----------


## Sklug

> Is There a high risk to get banned by doing that?


Blocking IPs is not against the TOS,, now, blizz, in their TOS, gave a lot of room for their own flexibility that they can ban anyone they want to for pretty much any reason they deem. Therefore, anything that circumvents traditional gaming could in fact pose some type of risk. So no one can definitively say, 100%, no you won't get banned.

However, it IS extremely unlikely to happen since you are not really cheating or exploiting the server, you are just blocking some x-realm IPs... You don't need peerblock to do it. You can do it straight through windows if you knew how to block ips. Peerblock just makes it easy.

So again, will you be banned? Likely not. But as with ALL things, there is always a risk and you are fooling yourself to think otherwise when attempting to do stuff found in an "exploits" section of a gaming webpage.

----------


## phasechange

> Aeonaxxis FIXED


? Care to explain?

----------


## badmdog

I Also think Aeonaxx is fixed... cant get it working anymore.. secret hotfix?

----------


## Bokutox

> ? Care to explain?


Hotfixed.


AKA.

My mthod, or Anybody elses Method foor that matter will NOT work, period.

Attemption to do so will only result in Entering the game, in deepholm, with the " DESERTER" Debuff on, no matter how many times you try, it will not work. I am still searching for a new way

----------


## phasechange

I see, that would explain with it hasn't worked for me, been trying the last few days with no luck!

----------


## aeonaxx16091999

> Hotfixed.
> 
> 
> AKA.
> 
> My mthod, or Anybody elses Method foor that matter will NOT work, period.
> 
> Attemption to do so will only result in Entering the game, in deepholm, with the " DESERTER" Debuff on, no matter how many times you try, it will not work. I am still searching for a new way


 Do you know if aeonaxx will be possible to obtain in anyway again ? and how much shoud this take if it will ever be possible again ?

----------


## aeonaxx16091999

> I Also think Aeonaxx is fixed... cant get it working anymore.. secret hotfix?


do you know if aeonaxx will work again soon or not ?

----------


## iSkeith

thanks for this guide, got my tlpd and finished my northrend and outland rares achivements

----------


## kookosluu

3 days of camping, nothing, just a lot of vyragosas :/
e: so im close to get it, atleast theres a spark of hope

----------


## skylar_1988

lol... i got aeonaxx a week ago, a guildie 4 days ago and my girlfriend yesterday on europe realm using this guide. now it might be different on US realms but on european realms it's not patched

----------


## UltraGlior

> lol... i got aeonaxx a week ago, a guildie 4 days ago and my girlfriend yesterday on europe realm using this guide. now it might be different on US realms but on european realms it's not patched


It's patched on EU too. You're full of shit. "lol..."

----------


## phasechange

Ideally, do you want to enable peerblock after the connection to the CRZ is established on the loading screen or before during the syn_sent part where the server is trying to establish a connection? I just can't give up on this quite yet. I need an Aeonaxx mount.

----------


## icanthelpyou

For those of you who cannot get it to work, try the post "Peerblock and you - a guide to CRZ" this post is a bit more in depth and helpful in setting up Peerblock correctly. It is in the exploits forums several posts down from this one. Last two successful reports were 16 yours ago and 1 day ago. As stated several times, if you can't get it to work, YOU are doing something wrong.
Similarly, it may just be your timing. In my experience, hitting Enable immediately did not work, waiting a few seconds did.

----------


## smithwicks

My experience trying today. I was able to get 'transfer aborted' message after joining oQueue, enabling PeerBlock, and zoning back into Deepholm. The problem I encountered is that ALL mobs were visible. All player characters were also visible. Even though I recieved the transfer aborted message, it made little difference.

----------


## smithwicks

after 4-5 failed tries and waiting the 15 minute deserter buff, I can confirm the method in this post for Aeonoxx works. Follow the directions in the first post, they work. It's all about timing and clicking enable at the right moment. The only different thing I did was wait a little more than 5 minutes, I used my iPhone timer and when I pressed alt+f4, I then clicked timer. Waited between 5 min 10 sec to 5 min 15 sec.

Yes it will fail. Character abort, too soon. Logs normal.. too late... and for those that have ONLY done TLPD, you won;t need those food carts... it'll look normal.

edit""" not 15 minute... 5, sorry

----------


## phasechange

congratulations smith, did you block the CRZ ip by itself or a range?

----------


## smithwicks

i used:

xxx.xxx.x.1 -xxx.xxx.x.149
xxx.xxx.x.150 - xxx.xxx.x.255

I don't like 1-255 on the same line. Maybe it's a waste of time, but that's what I did.

I used cmd/dos window, went to deepholm, ran the command, added the ips like above, and all's well.

----------


## phasechange

Just to verify, you did not block your home ip (the first IP) only the deepholm ip? If anyone doesn't mind hoppin in skype for a coupel mins to help, PM your skype info.

----------


## smithwicks

i blocked everything found by netstat -n | find ":3724" while in deepholm

expect to try over and over... it's not a one shot thing  :Frown:

----------


## smithwicks

> It's patched on EU too. You're full of shit. "lol..."



I'm not some high school kid looking for attention.. I'm being honest with you, it is not fixed yet. you must keep trying. when you feel like quitting, keep trying

----------


## phasechange

This is the problem I'm having.

My org IP is:
xxx.xx.149.8
xxx.xx.149.9

my deepholm IP is
xxx.xx.149.8
xxx.xx.151.234

I block xxx.xx.151.234 in peerblock, queue for the bg and then alt+f4 to exit out. Wait 5+ minutes, log in, enable peerblock at the right time and this happens:

I log in to the game, sometimes I get deserter and sometimes I don't. No instance aborted message spam. The IP in deepholm will become:

xxx.xx.149.7
xxx.xx.149.7

or

xxx.xx.149.7
xxx.xx.149.6

This is the part I get stuck on. What do i do then?

----------


## Sharkeeper

Killed Vyragosa about 4 times now,but no tpld for me  :Frown:

----------


## asdfx123

> This is the problem I'm having.
> 
> My org IP is:
> xxx.xx.149.8
> xxx.xx.149.9
> 
> my deepholm IP is
> xxx.xx.149.8
> xxx.xx.151.234
> ...


Hello Stillogicz,

I think you have to do following:

*HOME-SERVER:*
Block from xxx.xx.149.1 to xxx.xx.149.7
Block from xxx.xx.149.9 to xxx.xx.149.250

*CRZ:*
Block from xxx.xx.151.1 to xxx.xx.151.250

I believe that if you cannot phase in CRZ you get phased in some other CRZ which is located on your home-server. I might be wrong but i had similar issue some weeks ago.
And this helped me. If you get messages when logging in e. g. "Character not found" just keep on going, I had to login like 30 times or more.

Also make sure that your hearthstone is on cooldown and/or deleted because sometimes the server will remove you to your hearth-location instead of just adding deserteur and kicking you out.

Hope that helps  :Smile:

----------


## vidartobiash123

I can also confirm that Aeonaxx works. I have tryed this alot but no luck and suddenly i did what asdfx123 sayd and it worked. But when i enabled Peerblock at 90% i saw that it wasnt going to load, and i got to the character not found screen. I quickly closed wow then reopened it and retried to enable peerblock when log in. and It actually worked and i got the instance aborted message right away. AND THEN i saw the npc found Aeonaxx. 
Gyazo - 5bead557828a0d1545de7c7a5c7fffbc.png here is a screenshot that shows i have found aeonaxx.I really appreciate thanks alot!!

----------


## kookosluu

> 3 days of camping, nothing, just a lot of vyragosas :/
> e: so im close to get it, atleast theres a spark of hope


Got it, killed it, failed to loot cause i had master looter on, however lag7 made it possible.

----------


## Piet01

> Hello Stillogicz,
> 
> I think you have to do following:
> 
> *HOME-SERVER:*
> Block from xxx.xx.149.1 to xxx.xx.149.7
> Block from xxx.xx.149.9 to xxx.xx.149.250
> 
> *CRZ:*
> ...


I tried that aswell, only it doesn't work yet.

My OG IPs: 195.12.238.229 and 195.12.238.227
My Deepholm IPs: 195.12.238.229 and 195.12.236.166.

I blocked:

195.12.236.1 to 195.12.236.250
195.12.238.1 to 195.12.238.288
195.12.238.230 to 195.12.238.250

What's your take on this?

----------


## phasechange

> I tried that aswell, only it doesn't work yet.
> 
> My OG IPs: 195.12.238.229 and 195.12.238.227
> My Deepholm IPs: 195.12.238.229 and 195.12.236.166.
> 
> I blocked:
> 
> 195.12.236.1 to 195.12.236.250
> 195.12.238.1 to 195.12.238.288
> ...


195.12.238.1 to 195.12.238.288

it's supposed to be 195.12.238.228 not 288

I'll be trying this myself when I get home and will report back.

----------


## Piet01

I'm sorry I misstyped here on ownedcore, should be .228

----------


## phasechange

I srsly can't get this to work, it's just my luck. So if anyone wants to make a few bucks or ingame gold, PM me. If you can do this for me, you'll get your reward.

----------


## omegajin

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## omegajin

> I srsly can't get this to work, it's just my luck. So if anyone wants to make a few bucks or ingame gold, PM me. If you can do this for me, you'll get your reward.


Check this easily get Aeonaxx and TLPD using peerblock - YouTube

----------


## smithwicks

> Check this easily get Aeonaxx and TLPD using peerblock - YouTube


Links broken for me (mobile).

----------


## Thafreshprince

Yea if any one can do this and get it for me (AEONAXX) I am willing to pay INGAME gold just hit me up (Daboss#1244)

----------


## Cen4r1us

Just got the cammel from uldum and found Vyragosa on stormpeaks, but on Aeonaxx i keep getting "character not found" over and over again. halp plz. 
And can this be used to get Poseidus?

----------


## Sabron

> Just got the cammel from uldum and found Vyragosa on stormpeaks, but on Aeonaxx i keep getting "character not found" over and over again. halp plz. 
> And can this be used to get Poseidus?


Patched as of 5.4.8

----------


## Bokutox

Im hearing chatter... that, if you do the method i showed you, except enable it BEFORE 90%, and get ported to Charactr selection screen.


Immdeiatly Exit out of WOW, ( turn off peerblock ), open the game, and Log in - and Re Enable the Peerblock at 90%.. im hearing this works, i have NOT tryed this out yet i will today!

----------


## Sklug

hrm... I can hit that sweetspot where you enable it just after it would be too early(cannot find character screen), vs too late, where nothing happens. I will even get the instance aborted message maybe 10 seconds after logging in.

However, the instance aborted message only comes one time in Deepholm. I am not sure why I can't seem to get it to happen more. Has this potentially been fixed? 

And Bokutox I have tried that and could not get it working.

----------


## Mivie

> Im hearing chatter... that, if you do the method i showed you, except enable it BEFORE 90%, and get ported to Charactr selection screen.
> 
> 
> Immdeiatly Exit out of WOW, ( turn off peerblock ), open the game, and Log in - and Re Enable the Peerblock at 90%.. im hearing this works, i have NOT tryed this out yet i will today!


I have literally just used this and got it working so I can confirm that it does still work.

I am unsure if it was the method that got it to work or I had finally lucked out on timing the enable while logging in however.

----------


## tozzer190

> Im hearing chatter... that, if you do the method i showed you, except enable it BEFORE 90%, and get ported to Charactr selection screen.
> 
> 
> Immdeiatly Exit out of WOW, ( turn off peerblock ), open the game, and Log in - and Re Enable the Peerblock at 90%.. im hearing this works, i have NOT tryed this out yet i will today!


Tried this three times, Still getting the same issue as before. I log in..sometimes with the deserter buff Or other times without it, But still unable to enable the 'Transfer aborted instance not found' message, And I see players from different reralms. So I think it's just totally RNG when u hit it from 90%-100% what sucks.

----------


## Remmey

To those that are having problems getting this to work, you need to make sure your home server (the one you play on) isnt hosting the zone youre trying to block.

----------


## Sklug

A tip for HORDE on BG queing... horde PVP ques are god-awful right now, often being 15-20+ minutes. However, if you manually que for Alterac Valley, que almost always pops within 1 min, since tons and tons of ally que up just for that BG. Removes wait time at least to get BG.

----------


## phasechange

I'm gonna spend some more time trying to get this done later today. So much conflicting info and methods, honestly it all just seems luck of the draw. As though Blizz didn't remove it permanently, just made you have to jump through lots of hoops and barrels to get it working now.

----------


## olow1983

100 % fixed 
did try many times and no found message ..

----------


## Tubleros

I can confirm this still works on EU servers. I tried it yesterday and finally made it after like 10 tries, it's all about being lucky with the timing though. I flew around and found every rare in the zone except for Aeonaxx ( Xariona was up instead )

----------


## Bokutox

Have been testing this religiously, every alterivite method... porting, hacking etc lol =p 

im like the pro at timing this.. but i cant get it to work so i have no clue wtf you did Tubleros,maybe your on one of thoes lucky seervers i mentioned.

----------


## smithwicks

just a few days ago i got this to work in 5 tries (or so). then tried for a friend… 50+ hours of trying and had nothing but fails. it's definitely a luck thing. (Aeonoxx)

----------


## tikysan

> Im hearing chatter... that, if you do the method i showed you, except enable it BEFORE 90%, and get ported to Charactr selection screen.
> 
> 
> Immdeiatly Exit out of WOW, ( turn off peerblock ), open the game, and Log in - and Re Enable the Peerblock at 90%.. im hearing this works, i have NOT tryed this out yet i will today!


I can confirm this works on US server too after about 3 tries. The only thing I did different was, after I waited for 5 mins and entered, I enabled at just as the bar hits 90%. This brings me to the character screen and after which I hit alt f4 and disabled block.
Logged in again and this time I hit enable just a split second when the bar moves from 90%. And I got the message with aeonaxx waiting for me.

Thanks for the pretty drake!

----------


## Tubleros

That's how i made it aswell, first i failed (clicked to early) and got to character screen with "Character not found" message. Then i tried it again and waited a bit longer, hit enable just before the bar starts moving from 90%. I've succeeded 2 times now since yesterday using this method but i havn't found Aeonaxx yet, only his evil twin.

----------


## Cen4r1us

Ok, i got the camel from uldum, already on my 12th kill on Vyra (no TLPD) and the Aeonaxx is just frustrating me soo much, did over 20+ "character not found" rise and repeat and when i try to enable just 1-2 secs after the bar reaches 90% i just log in with the deserter debuff  :Frown:

----------


## Sklug

Only people in the last week+ reporting the AEONAXX method as still working are new accounts. I have tried vigorously across a handful of lvl 90s so I can keep trying once one gets deserter... ZERO luck.

Again, if any more serious, longstanding member can report this particular aeonaxx method as still working I'll believe it, but until then, only new accounts saying it is, which is suspect until proven otherwise.

----------


## tikysan

> Only people in the last week+ reporting the AEONAXX method as still working are new accounts. I have tried vigorously across a handful of lvl 90s so I can keep trying once one gets deserter... ZERO luck.
> 
> Again, if any more serious, longstanding member can report this particular aeonaxx method as still working I'll believe it, but until then, only new accounts saying it is, which is suspect until proven otherwise.


Here's the screenshot proof from your not serious at all, shortstanding member with zero credibility:
imgur: the simple image sharer

Well I guess you can still be incredulous because well:
1) I have only 1 post YAYY
2) Because I have obbbvioussss motive for trolling you all
3) That screenshot I posted might be fake
4) The server I am on might have been one of the lucky servers that have gone unscathed from the hotfix

Believe in what you want. I was skeptical as well of the claims of the ones before me, until I tried bokutox's new method. It's all about the timing and luck I guess.

----------


## Cen4r1us

Not saying you are a liar or a troll but after over 35+ trys and many people saying it has been fixed i'm just a bit skeptical as well, got lots of character not found, deserter debuffs and even attempts where i just log in without deserter debuff.
Will try a bit more tomorrow, thnx for the SS Tik.

----------


## Sabron

Doesn't seem to work for me, If anyone is willing to help me I have $10 AUD on skype that I can send you.

-james.zaros2

----------


## Piet01

> Here's the screenshot proof from your not serious at all, shortstanding member with zero credibility:
> imgur: the simple image sharer
> 
> Well I guess you can still be incredulous because well:
> 1) I have only 1 post YAYY
> 2) Because I have obbbvioussss motive for trolling you all
> 3) That screenshot I posted might be fake
> 4) The server I am on might have been one of the lucky servers that have gone unscathed from the hotfix
> 
> Believe in what you want. I was skeptical as well of the claims of the ones before me, until I tried bokutox's new method. It's all about the timing and luck I guess.


A date in that screenshot would've been nice.

----------


## Strip149

Hi!
I want to loot the tlpd. I folled the instruction and killed Vyragosa twice. Now i saw her again. My question is how long do i have to wait to retry it again? The normal respawn time or can close wow, start it again and try it again?

----------


## Sklug

> Hi!
> I want to loot the tlpd. I folled the instruction and killed Vyragosa twice. Now i saw her again. My question is how long do i have to wait to retry it again? The normal respawn time or can close wow, start it again and try it again?


Respawn is usually a long time, but typicall 7-8+ hours, could be longer. Typically, try at 2 different times of the day, early morning, and evening.

----------


## Bokutox

Aye 7hrs +...

Still no luck with Aeonaxx, today i trieda bout 5 times, differnt methods all around. 

Blizz is getting sneaky on us.

----------


## Cen4r1us

Ok just got my shinny new TLPD after 12 vyragosas respawn. still can't get Aeonaxx to work  :Frown:

----------


## shimmyyy

I tried 20 times to get Aeonaxx but i never get the message transfer aborted i've tried it while hitting the 90% enable and on 92 i tried evertything possible but the message never shows up

----------


## Cen4r1us

same here, either i hit it on 90% and get "character not found" or after 3-5 secs when it hits 90% or even when it starts moving and i just zone on my realm with deserter. haven't been able to get the message yet.

----------


## Strip149

thanks for the first answer, but i have another :-D
i want to farm Poseidus, so i entered abyssal depths, blocked the ips, and go back to shimmering expanse, but i dont see the massge about the transfer
when using cmd i get these numbers
195.12.241.21...
195.12.241.62...
these ips were already blocked from your list for peerblock
am i doing something wrong?

----------


## ChronicSarco

> thanks for the first answer, but i have another :-D
> i want to farm Poseidus, so i entered abyssal depths, blocked the ips, and go back to shimmering expanse, but i dont see the massge about the transfer
> when using cmd i get these numbers
> 195.12.241.21...
> 195.12.241.62...
> these ips were already blocked from your list for peerblock
> am i doing something wrong?


as far as i'm aware you can't farm poseidus with this method as you can't use noodle carts underwater and it's not an instanced zone.

----------


## alucard001

> as far as i'm aware you can't farm poseidus with this method as you can't use noodle carts underwater and it's not an instanced zone.


Might be any other form to do this...

Im really interested about farm Poseidus

----------


## Graylack

> Might be any other form to do this...
> 
> Im really interested about farm Poseidus


So I did some playing around with this, and I've discovered a few things.

Firstly, the zones he can spawn in ARE instanced but all the zones in Vashj'ir are on the same instance ID, which means simply flying between them doesn't work. This also includes The Great Sea which borders all the zones. In order to get the "Transfer aborted: Instance not found" message you have to fly in from Dun Morogh (the closest zone to Vashj'ir) and activate PeerBlock before you enter The Great Sea. You will have to fly over some fatigue water but should be able to make it back to Vashj'ir.

Second, as someone already pointed out, noodle carts cannot be used in water/while swimming. To try to get around this I used the Fishing Raft from Nat Pagle/Angler dailies and set up the noddle cart on there. This is where something weird happens. When I tested this out in random water areas I get into the noodle cart, sink down to the bottom of the riverbed or wherever I am, and then the cart despawns after a few seconds. Using this method I figured I could continually use the noodle cart until I was above Poseidus and attack him as I sank to the sea floor. However, when using noodle carts in any Vashj'ir subzone while either on the fishing raft or having a water walking buff, my character doesn't enter the cart. A noodle cart is used up, the little cart animation happens, but I do not physically get into the cart and I stay on the fishing raft as if nothing had happened.

The only method left I haven't tried is the way Aeonaxx is obtained, where you zone into a battleground and play the 90% game after 5 minutes. Although I am unsure exactly why that method works to begin with and if it would work in this circumstance.

----------


## Bokutox

> So I did some playing around with this, and I've discovered a few things.
> 
> Firstly, the zones he can spawn in ARE instanced but all the zones in Vashj'ir are on the same instance ID, which means simply flying between them doesn't work. This also includes The Great Sea which borders all the zones. In order to get the "Transfer aborted: Instance not found" message you have to fly in from Dun Morogh (the closest zone to Vashj'ir) and activate PeerBlock before you enter The Great Sea. You will have to fly over some fatigue water but should be able to make it back to Vashj'ir.
> 
> Second, as someone already pointed out, noodle carts cannot be used in water/while swimming. To try to get around this I used the Fishing Raft from Nat Pagle/Angler dailies and set up the noddle cart on there. This is where something weird happens. When I tested this out in random water areas I get into the noodle cart, sink down to the bottom of the riverbed or wherever I am, and then the cart despawns after a few seconds. Using this method I figured I could continually use the noodle cart until I was above Poseidus and attack him as I sank to the sea floor. However, when using noodle carts in any Vashj'ir subzone while either on the fishing raft or having a water walking buff, my character doesn't enter the cart. A noodle cart is used up, the little cart animation happens, but I do not physically get into the cart and I stay on the fishing raft as if nothing had happened.
> 
> The only method left I haven't tried is the way Aeonaxx is obtained, where you zone into a battleground and play the 90% game after 5 minutes. Although I am unsure exactly why that method works to begin with and if it would work in this circumstance.



I am especially intersted in the Raft... I Never thought about this, I could actually get quite a few idea from this + FIrehack.

I will have to get Anglrs Rep tho =( so i ned to find the best way to get that.

----------


## Sklug

when I get home later I will check out the raft

----------


## Gronked

This is a great method! It took me a couple days for the TLPD to finally appear. I probably killed Vyragosa 5 times during this span with my timed spawn rate of 6 hours. I'm not saying this is exact for the spawn time but this is how it worked for me. Finally after killing Vyragosa 5 times over a 3 day period, NPCscan went off and it was the tlpd. I threw a dot on it immediately after I hopped out of my noodle cart and aoe'd until I was out of combat. Once out of combat, I popped another noodle cart, saw his dead body, dropped noodle cart and spam clicked him until the loot window opened giving me the mount and some other junk. This may take a couple trys to succeed in looting him. Attached is the picture of the path he was flying in when I saw him and I will mark where I set up my noodle carts to gain the npc alert and where I ended up killing him. I camped at the red dot in a nest above Brunnhildar Village. He was flying around the purple area on the map continuously on the map. I set up my noodle cart around the black area and killed him. I hope my suggestions help as well as this excellent guide. Good luck to all. 

http://imgur.com/YKXkwbI <------map

----------


## mtfx

I have peerblock, had the custom lists, have had the cache generate, have peerblock allowed on firewall....and CANNOT get the transfer aborted message to happen. I have tried windowed mode, enable PB from ice crown, crystalsong, ZF and no matter if i turn it on before storm peaks....I just never see the message, and mobs are always present. I dont know what im doing wrong. Anyone have any insight?

----------


## Sklug

> I have peerblock, had the custom lists, have had the cache generate, have peerblock allowed on firewall....and CANNOT get the transfer aborted message to happen. I have tried windowed mode, enable PB from ice crown, crystalsong, ZF and no matter if i turn it on before storm peaks....I just never see the message, and mobs are always present. I dont know what im doing wrong. Anyone have any insight?


The custom provided lists are no always up to date, you still may need to manually add some IPs in. Go to the first page and look at OPs guide on how to do a "netstat -" command in the command prompt(dos) of windows and try to see what IPs you need to block. I had to manually add them for this work myself.

----------


## Remmey

> I have peerblock, had the custom lists, have had the cache generate, have peerblock allowed on firewall....and CANNOT get the transfer aborted message to happen. I have tried windowed mode, enable PB from ice crown, crystalsong, ZF and no matter if i turn it on before storm peaks....I just never see the message, and mobs are always present. I dont know what im doing wrong. Anyone have any insight?


Your server is likely the host of the zone. This is something Ive figured out because I have toons on different servers that are part of the same server grouping, which allowed me to block my mains server IP that is almost always the host due to high population, and get on a different toon to use peerblock and get the message.

This is assuming you actually edit the IP list provided to include the server(s) youre trying this trick on.

----------


## alucard001

About farming Poseidus. 

[http://i58.tinypic.com/2wezxqo.jpg]

After enter in dead CRZ blocking ip since Dun Morogh entering to Vashjir, I though i could see Poseidus since that spawn point, because it was near of where it possible use noodle cart. (I have to say that ships disappear if u are in dead CRZ). 
So where is the X (in the photo) i could use Noodle cart, so the CRZ changed and i could see the ships with npc´s, but npc scan didnt call so Poseidus wasnt there.
This just was to prove if Poseidus was there or not, because if he would was there i couldnt have got it. (there is no range to pull him)

Sorry for my low english.

Regards, and lets continue trying this.

Note: I used noodle kit on the water using frost walk, but the noodle just disappeared

----------


## tajffun

Hello friends i do all from u thread but on the last step i w8 to 90%-100% and click Enabled. WOW comunicate"characters not found"... if i try w8 more time , i have 15min deserter. Could u help me with my aeonaxx? what i doing wrong.

----------


## alucard001

I did same that u do with Aeonaxx but in vashj ir.
I use the bg method to enter in a other CRZ, i saw the transfer message after logging, but i didnt see anything, no poseidus, just a dead realm.

I will do this in deepholm just to prove i did well in vashj ir, because i already have aeonaxx´mount.

I´ll post after to share info with you.

Regards

----------


## Graylack

Just got Aeonaxx, I can confirm that it still works.

imgur: the simple image sharer

The issue I was originally having seemed to be the realm I was on, after a dozen or so unsuccessful attempts I switched to a character on a different realm and sure enough on the first try I got the mount. I'd suggest if you have toons on various realms and you're struggling to get this right (activating PeerBlock at the perfect time but still zoning into the regular zone with other players) exhaust all your options with trying to find a realm that works. 

Now that I've got confirmation that I'm doing this correctly I will try the same method with Poseidus on the same realm.

----------


## metterr

I get the Transfer Aborted message and I am placing the noodle carts down in the flight path of the TLPD, I can see the other mobs but I havn't seen any rares yet. I have used over 70 noodle carts now and not a single one. Am I just unlucky or doing something wrong?

----------


## Graylack

> I get the Transfer Aborted message and I am placing the noodle carts down in the flight path of the TLPD, I can see the other mobs but I haven't seen any rares yet. I have used over 70 noodle carts now and not a single one. Am I just unlucky or doing something wrong?


TLPD has multiple flight paths, are you checking each one?

Make sure you check Storm Peaks while entering from all three subzones: Icecrown, Crystalsong Forest, and Zul'Drak, it will increase the likelihood of finding him instead of the other dragon.

It's possible that if you've thoroughly checked for him on all of his flight paths and didn't find the rare that someone else is using this method on your realm. If this is the case, try a different realm by getting invited to a group by someone, blocking those IPs and doing the method as normal.

----------


## metterr

Ok, Thanks. I will give it a go now.

----------


## metterr

> blocking those IPs and doing the method as normal.


How do you do that? :S

----------


## Graylack

Check the original post for finding and adding IPs to the list of ones to be blocked.

----------


## 4L3X

2 things (I returned after a break since 5.2). Firstly: What is a noodle cart? is it Pandaren Treasure Noodle Cart Kit - Item - World of Warcraft ? And also is this bannable? And if yes how likely are you to get caught doing it? Presuming it's not that bannable seeing as this is something you want to do with your main :P

----------


## Graylack

I haven't heard of anyone getting banned for it. 

There are 3 types of noodle carts. The one you linked is the most expensive so if you're thinking about doing this I wouldn't use that kind of cart.

----------


## Strip149

@4L3X
try this one Noodle Cart Kit from this Quest or your ah

----------


## Sklug

Ya so I tried the noodle cart with the raft method... and it just doesn't work. I can go pretty much anywhere else in the world, make a raft, use a noodle cart, and I will sink all the way to the bottom with it. However, I go to Vash, I can use the raft up top, use a noodle cart, except nothing happens. The noodle cart is consumed, but it never spawns as was previously mentioned. What this means is that until there is another item discovered that works just like the noodle cart in the way it unphases for a few seconds, it is unlikely Poseidus will ever be able to be farmed with this method. It's like Blizz completely hardcoded it that the carts will not be usable anywhere in this zone, whether above the water or not, very likely because of this exploit.

Anyway, just keep your eyes open for items that work and maybe we'll find something.

----------


## Bokutox

hrm... well

still id like to get Poseidus working. Not sure if theres currently a method for it or not.

----------


## Bokutox

Working on a new method for Aeonaxx.


Was a bit curious about, invitng yourself on a dead server, queing for a BG. and then Alt F4ing out.. After 5 minutes i beliefe the Party is.. AUTO disbaned, or wait enough time for the party to be auto disbanded ( both chars offlin ) After which you log in and do the Method.

Wondering if doing this, would be a way around the patched bit of the exploit! if anybody wants to give her a shot, and post results.

----------


## GDK1337

Tried placing Noodle Cart on water w/ water walking, it comsumes it but no effect at all
Vash'jr

----------


## tajffun

Looking for a person from any LOW server who can inv me on u realm with aeonaxx/ if u can add me Style#2753 
THX

----------


## padaz

When i try and go for aoenaxx i either get back to the character list or it doesnt work at all but im ingame

----------


## mush332

i keep getting vyragosa. if anyone wants to do this n get tlpd for me ill pay ur real money,

----------


## Bokutox

Vyrgossa is the Add that spanws in stead of TLPD
Keep killing Vyrgossa, over and over and over till TLPD spawns


Jus tthe way it is..

i had to kill Vyrgosa over 20 times to get TLPD

Keep up the good work!

----------


## alucard001

> Working on a new method for Aeonaxx.
> 
> 
> Was a bit curious about, invitng yourself on a dead server, queing for a BG. and then Alt F4ing out.. After 5 minutes i beliefe the Party is.. AUTO disbaned, or wait enough time for the party to be auto disbanded ( both chars offlin ) After which you log in and do the Method.
> 
> Wondering if doing this, would be a way around the patched bit of the exploit! if anybody wants to give her a shot, and post results.





> After which you log in and do the Method.


What method are u talking about? and what dead server are u talking about?

----------


## mtfx

I was amazingly lucky....I followed the guide, went to broodmothers nest, and my first noodle cart made my npc scan go off. I found his path and sat on a mountain top....only used 5 carts....



all i can say is my heart is racing....and THANK YOU!!!!!!! omgomgomgomgomgomgomg

----------


## Bokutox

> I was amazingly lucky....I followed the guide, went to broodmothers nest, and my first noodle cart made my npc scan go off. I found his path and sat on a mountain top....only used 5 carts....
> 
> 
> 
> all i can say is my heart is racing....and THANK YOU!!!!!!! omgomgomgomgomgomgomg


Congratz man!!!

All i can say is thanks =) i love hearing success stories!

----------


## Baalrogg

I used this method a while ago to get TLPD and Aeonaxx, and lately I've been using it to try to get the camel from Uldum. After 10 fake camels, the 11th one was finally the real one (it had the correct ID in NPC Scan.) However, when I clicked the camel, it simply disappeared (without any animation) and kicked me out of the phase back into the usual mobless "instance not found" version of Uldum. I made sure beforehand, as I always do, that Feralas and Uldum did NOT have the same IP address, and made sure again afterwards. I had the "Interact with Mouseover" bind bound to a key and clicked it immediately. I also re-popped the cart to make sure that the camel was indeed gone, and it was.

Can anyone who has successfully obtained the camel using this method tell me exactly what procedure you used to zone yourself out when you found the real camel? Thanks.

----------


## Cen4r1us

When i got the real cammel, after clicking it i alt tabbed and disabled my peerblock, but i was already on the load to feralas so i don't think that messes with anything.
When i clicked the real figure i was standing right over it so i wouldn't be out of range and the animation could caught me before going back to the mobless realm, not sure if this helps but thats what i did.

----------


## kciuq

> What method are u talking about? and what dead server are u talking about?


I've just got Aeonaxx useing xrealm invite and BG queue -> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2965181 (Perfectly Disable CRZ(no special tools needed))

----------


## shinnoobi

> I've just got Aeonaxx useing xrealm invite and BG queue -> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2965181 (Perfectly Disable CRZ(no special tools needed))


Couldnt get this to work for me either. I really want Aeonaxx! =[

----------


## CreeperDeath

> I used this method a while ago to get TLPD and Aeonaxx, and lately I've been using it to try to get the camel from Uldum. After 10 fake camels, the 11th one was finally the real one (it had the correct ID in NPC Scan.) However, when I clicked the camel, it simply disappeared (without any animation) and kicked me out of the phase back into the usual mobless "instance not found" version of Uldum. I made sure beforehand, as I always do, that Feralas and Uldum did NOT have the same IP address, and made sure again afterwards. I had the "Interact with Mouseover" bind bound to a key and clicked it immediately. I also re-popped the cart to make sure that the camel was indeed gone, and it was.
> 
> Can anyone who has successfully obtained the camel using this method tell me exactly what procedure you used to zone yourself out when you found the real camel? Thanks.


I first made sure to check feralas isn't the same ip as uldum... Unfortunately it was. So like Cen4r1us said, when I got the real camel, I clicked, once the loading came out, I quickly disabled peerblock. It worked fine.

----------


## turlututu

i can confirm this still work for Aeonaxx on EU at least , you probably will get "character not found error" but keep trying and it will eventually go through and aeonaxx will be there  :Wink: 

edit : http://imgur.com/ydZHO5W

----------


## mtfx

So, Im currently in search of the camel in uldum. Have used about 50 carts now, and not even a fake one has popped off. So, I had a thought....

Has anyone found/attempted to find a way to leave the cart? stay in combat? talk to an npc to STAY in that instanced realm? to fly around at will? The cart method...if that is the price we pay for farmable rares....obviously, I have no complaints....but my oh my, how amazing it would be to fly around without having to drop a cart every time you want to instance out.

----------


## pdx15

> i can confirm this still work for Aeonaxx on EU at least , you probably will get "character not found error" but keep trying and it will eventually go through and aeonaxx will be there 
> 
> edit : imgur: the simple image sharer


 exactly how the method of this theme you use? if you can show an example of IP on my server:

I have to 195.12.247.50 in orgrimmar
and added 195.12.246.244 in deepholm

that should be blocked? 195.12.246.1-195.12.246.255 or only 195.12.246.244?
or what need block?  :Smile:

----------


## CreeperDeath

> So, Im currently in search of the camel in uldum. Have used about 50 carts now, and not even a fake one has popped off. So, I had a thought....
> 
> Has anyone found/attempted to find a way to leave the cart? stay in combat? talk to an npc to STAY in that instanced realm? to fly around at will? The cart method...if that is the price we pay for farmable rares....obviously, I have no complaints....but my oh my, how amazing it would be to fly around without having to drop a cart every time you want to instance out.


it's a very considerable offer in my opinion^^ Only the instanced zone seems to be free of using cart. Like deepholme. People still can't get poseidus this way... sadly  :Frown:

----------


## turlututu

> exactly how the method of this theme you use? if you can show an example of IP on my server:
> 
> I have to 195.12.247.50 in orgrimmar
> and added 195.12.246.244 in deepholm
> 
> that should be blocked? 195.12.246.1-195.12.246.255 or only 195.12.246.244?
> or what need block?


idk i just used the peerblock folder provided by op ^^

----------


## bertie123

just got my Aeonaxx took me a few tries but i finally mastered it ! this in on EU 

https://i.imgur.com/SCRv9Ir.jpg

----------


## Zaazu

Hey,
I downloaded peerblock from OP's post but as soon as I enable it I get disconnected from WoW. What am I doing wrong?

----------


## Bokutox

Is it an UPDATED version of peerblock?

Might be the issue.. theey just released a new update for it. mine is updated, try using mine insteead, and adding your IPs..

Be sure your completly IN the game before enableing. or it will DC you

----------


## Bokutox

> just got my Aeonaxx took me a few tries but i finally mastered it ! this in on EU 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/SCRv9Ir.jpg




WTB a Date + Time on this... lol.

----------


## OnehitB

i'll be entering holidays in few days, gonna try this ^^

----------


## MrMoggy

cant get this to work for me

----------


## pdx15

> idk i just used the peerblock folder provided by op ^^


1) i download peerblock from first post
2) port to deepholm (in cmd i see 195.12.246.166 and 195.12.247.8 )
3) que to randomBG
4) join bg then alt+f4
5) wait 5 mins, start game
6) join world, enable peerblock when 90% loaded
and nothing happens, i look again IPs in cmd and i see 
195.12.247.8
195.12.247.9
these addresses is not blocked, maybe I need to block them too?

----------


## bertie123

> WTB a Date + Time on this... lol.


Literally just as i posted it  :Smile:

----------


## GDK1337

> WTB a Date + Time on this... lol.


He have Gaze of Black Prince. Hmm....

----------


## bertie123

all you have to do is look at my ingame clock and match it to the post time  :Smile:  i got no reason to lie about it

----------


## xxvravenvxx

i found something that might help with being able to get posideious. or whatever his name is.

----------


## Zaazu

> i found something that might help with being able to get posideious. or whatever his name is.


Ok.. care to share that with us?

----------


## xxvravenvxx

well as far as getting cart down i have no clue but the way you can agro the mob even TLPD use the battle horn. i was able to agro mobs i couldnt see with it so

----------


## Graylack

> well as far as getting cart down i have no clue but the way you can agro the mob even TLPD use the battle horn. i was able to agro mobs i couldnt see with it so


If we could figure out a way to find out where he is, this has potential. Issue this presents is looting the body, at least with TLPD/Aeonaxx we could ask a GM to retrieve it for us if it landed on a cliff side. But underwater this doesn't work. Maybe claim it fell under the world?

----------


## GDK1337

By the way Guys, what about Gurubashi Arena chest.
I've tried it but Cast Time = 8 sec
I also tried use noodle cart at the end of cast the result is: Chest is open, you're not see any loot.
LF Help on this one

----------


## shinnoobi

> If we could figure out a way to find out where he is, this has potential. Issue this presents is looting the body, at least with TLPD/Aeonaxx we could ask a GM to retrieve it for us if it landed on a cliff side. But underwater this doesn't work. Maybe claim it fell under the world?


Why would you bring a GM into this? Maybe they can track that it wasnt on your realm that you killed it?

----------


## Graylack

> Why would you bring a GM into this? Maybe they can track that it wasnt on your realm that you killed it?


I've seen several posts mentioning that they had to get a GM's help in retrieving the mount because they couldn't loot the body. If they could track it, I don't think those people would've gotten their mounts.

----------


## xxvravenvxx

> If we could figure out a way to find out where he is, this has potential. Issue this presents is looting the body, at least with TLPD/Aeonaxx we could ask a GM to retrieve it for us if it landed on a cliff side. But underwater this doesn't work. Maybe claim it fell under the world?


so i have this item that i wanna try in deepholm or vashir that acts like a noodle cart. its almost like u have to put urself in a vechile to see mobs

----------


## Graylack

> so i have this item that i wanna try in deepholm or vashir that acts like a noodle cart. its almost like u have to put urself in a vechile to see mobs


What item is that?

----------


## GDK1337

> so i have this item that i wanna try in deepholm or vashir that acts like a noodle cart. its almost like u have to put urself in a vechile to see mobs


Deepholm Doesn't require Noodle Cart

----------


## xxvravenvxx

> Deepholm Doesn't require Noodle Cart


i know it doesnt require it. but if the gastropod shell or the remote control plane. both put you into vechiles so to speak just like the noodle cart does. so if you can see the mob while using it then u can agro with battle horn loot with the shell. i dunno just a thought. but like i said seems like i cant disable CRZ in deepholm or vashir.

----------


## Mr. Muffel

Hey,
i have already trouble finding realm ips  :Frown: 
netstat and rexource monitor dont show me ips like yours, i get these strange strings ...
Somebody have an idea what to do ?

----------


## GDK1337

> deepholm or vashir.


Vash'jr works with method BG - Alt+F4 - 5 mins - Enable on 90%. (Going from Dun Morogh doesn't work)
Deepholm almost everyone can't get it

----------


## xxvravenvxx

> Vash'jr works with method BG - Alt+F4 - 5 mins - Enable on 90%. (Going from Dun Morogh doesn't work)
> Deepholm almost everyone can't get it


Yet i still see people selling aeonexx kills

----------


## Alondra

> Vash'jr works with method BG - Alt+F4 - 5 mins - Enable on 90%.


Just tried it for vashjir you get transfer aborted but no npcs/ships spawn as per usually so that doesnt work

----------


## jacklulz

Im trying to get the camel figuerine thing to work, but i just dont get the Transfer Aborted: Instance Not Found message? I have no idea what im doing wrong. Ive followed the ip blocking guide 100% i stand in tanaris -> enable peerblock > fly into uldum ? right?

----------


## GDK1337

> Just tried it for vashjir you get transfer aborted but no npcs/ships spawn as per usually so that doesnt work


That's actually how this works, now you need something like noodlecart to phase yourself to see NPCs.
Deepholm is only unsual location, all other you don't see NPCs w/o noodlecart (or smth like that)
But, the problem is - YOU CAN'T PLACE Noodlecart Underwater, we need to find the solution

----------


## xxvravenvxx

> That's actually how this works, now you need something like noodlecart to phase yourself to see NPCs.
> Deepholm is only unsual location, all other you don't see NPCs w/o noodlecart (or smth like that)
> But, the problem is - YOU CAN'T PLACE Noodlecart Underwater, we need to find the solution


like i said the snail item i have puts u in a veichile just like the noodle cart. can be used under water. just cant get crz to disable there.........

----------


## Asana

> Hey,
> i have already trouble finding realm ips 
> netstat and rexource monitor dont show me ips like yours, i get these strange strings ...
> Somebody have an idea what to do ?


Looks like a IPv6 Adress, dont think its working with that

----------


## Thafreshprince

Is it possible for someone to kill Aeonaxx for you (in a group)? and then give the mount to you? If anyone can help me with this, it would be greatly appreciated (add me) [Daboss#1244]

----------


## alucard001

> like i said the snail item i have puts u in a veichile just like the noodle cart. can be used under water. just cant get crz to disable there.........


The problem of this is that the snail item is very rare and a bit hard to get it. If that you say really works it could possible get poseidus because i have done dead CRZ in vashj ir, flying from dun morogh or doing the aeonaxx´s method, but i couldnt kill poseidus because is not available summon the noodle cart under water.

PD: Does "MiniZep Controller" works like the noodle cart?

----------


## col0r

Do any1 know if TLPD despawns after 15 mins?
Btw, im paying real money to someone who can get TLPD for me, just contact me through ownedcore or btag: col0r#2938 on EU.

----------


## Mr. Muffel

> Looks like a IPv6 Adress, dont think its working with that


If you get IPv6 Adress in cmd.exe (netstats) just disable IPv6 ingame in network settings. Restart game and you should see IPv4 in cmd.exe

Worked for me and got TLPD after first try  :Smile: 

you could maybe put this in the Tutorial to help people with IPv6 ;D

----------


## Piet01

I'm willing to buy the Aeonaxx mount for Gold on either Defias Brotherhood allaince or Shattered Hand horde (EU). 

Please let me know if you're interested and add me through skype: Privategold1993.
Will be using some sort of Teamviewer to do it.

----------


## alucard001

I tested vashj ir with MiniZep Controller but phase didnt change

----------


## MrMoggy

120 noodle carts in and have not seen TLPD once...

ive seen Vyrgossa about 6 times now, and i cannot hit it anyway, i phase way to fast.

----------


## Tubleros

> like i said the snail item i have puts u in a veichile just like the noodle cart. can be used under water. just cant get crz to disable there.........


What's the name of the snail item you're talking about?

----------


## xxvravenvxx

> What's the name of the snail item you're talking about?


It's called gastropod it's a random trash drop from throne of thunder. But the battle horn is able to bring you into combat with invisible mobs. And then just aoe down. Only thing now to see if snail works. I'm going to try this when I get home. Hopefully I can get into the realm. I'm still thinking it's the vehicle part of what makes you see the mobs in crz.

----------


## padaz

aeonaxx still working!!!selling aeonaxx on aegwynn-EU, hit me up on owned  :Smile:

----------


## MrMoggy

whats the respawn time on these guys after you kill one of them?

----------


## joelynnturner

I'm willing to buy the Aeonaxx mount for real money. EU server. Skype - deathplayer85

----------


## Ahzmo

I there guys, 

Been tying the aeonaxx trick, but i cant seem to be able to pinpoint the 90% mark, sometimes i get the "no char found" the other it logs in but i dont get the "no instance found". Runing the game on an SSD, and it makes a bit hard to hit the mark  :Smile: 

Any tips? 

Best regards

----------


## olow1983

got aeonaxx ! . can help for gold

----------


## Ahzmo

> got aeonaxx ! . can help for gold


Add me to skype plz, bruno.alex76

 :Smile:

----------


## tajffun

Hello do u need a permission too my account if i want get aeonaxx for gold?

----------


## padaz

> Hello do u need a permission too my account if i want get aeonaxx for gold?


yes i just tried to trade aeonaxx mount but it didnt work you can msg me on skype if you need help  :Smile:  skype:skyperman_in_black

----------


## Chosn1

Been doing this for a few days with no issues. Today however with no change to my settings, it seems to have stopped working in Deepholm. If I am too early of course I get the "Charatcter Not Found" but when I am right on time it puts me in the original CRZ zone. Again I have done this dozens of times before without issue. Anyone else running into this?? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Update: After trying this method over 20 times today with no luck, I took my main to another zone and used the BG logout technique to disable the CRZ and it worked like a charm. Then I logged onto a different server where my highest level character is 80 so I can't get into deepholm, but did test the this method of using a BG in a few zones and it worked flawlessly also. Other than some sort of hotfix I'm stumped.

----------


## padaz

Aeonaxx seems to NOT WORK on highpop realms

----------


## padaz

if you are interrested in getting help or me doing it for you 

here is a little thread i made: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...ing-camel.html (Aeonaxx/TLPD/Grey Riding Camel)

----------


## col0r

Finally got TLPD after some days of trying 2 times a day. 
Here are a few tips you might need:

- You should do it in the morning and at night
- Always have enough carts! I only had 1 cart left when I first found TLPD and I was lucky!
- Dont give up after like 10 Vyragosa kills, he will eventually show up! Trust me!
- You can try TLPD many times a day by going into a raid que for celestials or Ordos and will then be transfered to another realm, now you get a new IP, remember to block them!
- Just never give up  :Smile: 

imgur.com/vXFNh5W

GL!

----------


## tajffun

i have a problem i cant loot a rare, what it is a problem , i set a noodle cart on a corpse i click "shift+ right click" but no working

----------


## Sharkeeper

After i killed Vyragosa,can i just restart wow and if i enable peerblock i will be in a new instance or do i have to configure anything to get to a new one?

----------


## padaz

> After i killed Vyragosa,can i just restart wow and if i enable peerblock i will be in a new instance or do i have to configure anything to get to a new one?


you dont get a "new" instance by doing this. Instead you get the "real" server instance and not the crz. so NO you wont get a new Instance.
What you can do is Icecrown, Zul'Drak, Dragonblight have all a different IP so just fly into Storm Peaks from all these zones by enabling peerblock in the specific some. hope it helps you getting more tries.

with this method i have 6 tries a day

----------


## smusen

I killed Doomlord Kazzak on one server, tried to log another server with another 90, but I can't block the zone on the other server :/? Any clue?

Also I can't block shadowmoon valley on any server.

----------


## tajffun

i have problem with loot still, i set in interface "autoloot" , but when i killed any moob in uldum with noodle cart and i again set up noodle i cant loot it;/ help me
i wanna be prepared on TLPD

----------


## padaz

> I killed Doomlord Kazzak on one server, tried to log another server with another 90, but I can't block the zone on the other server :/? Any clue?
> 
> Also I can't block shadowmoon valley on any server.


set up your blocked ip's especially for shadowmoon valley. like go there and go into your windows cmd via "Windows + R" and check your "netstat -n ":3724"
and only use these ip's for shadowmoon valley

----------


## smusen

> set up your blocked ip's especially for shadowmoon valley. like go there and go into your windows cmd via "Windows + R" and check your "netstat -n ":3724"
> and only use these ip's for shadowmoon valley


I did, didn't do anything.

----------


## turlututu

> i have problem with loot still, i set in interface "autoloot" , but when i killed any moob in uldum with noodle cart and i again set up noodle i cant loot it;/ help me
> i wanna be prepared on TLPD


you have to use "interact with target"

i used this macro to leave noodle cart then spamming "interact with target" , worked every time

/script VehicleExit();
/tar Time-Lost(replace if needed)

----------


## Bokutox

*Simply...

Set up a NOODLE CART... on the " Supposud Location" of the KILL...

Once you sare in noodle cart, u see th ebody,... eexit, and move closer if needed

Once on top of body:

AUTO LOOT Enabled.

Exit,and SPAM click the body ( I Personally - CTRL + Right Click, and click the items .)

may take u a feww noodlecarts to loot!*

----------


## Tiving

Can help with aeonaxx, as i myself have got it like 2 days ago and helped friends get it on EU-Frostmane or any other EU server would be fine really, accepting gold or mounts or $$  :Smile:  just pm me.

----------


## Sklug

> Can help with aeonaxx, as i myself have got it like 2 days ago and helped friends get it on EU-Frostmane or any other EU server would be fine really, accepting gold or mounts or $$  just pm me.


Not saying this guy is not legit, just be warned, he is a new account on ownedcore and paying for services in advance from an unknown person on the internet is ripe for setting yourself up to getting scammed.

Tiving, if you wish to prove your legitimacy think about getting first, verified, but 2nd, actually posting a vid showing you accomplishing this as people are having a tough time with Aeonaxx these days. Vid should have some timestamp proof, and your windows clock is not good enough as that can easily be modified. 

Seriously guys, be careful, don't let yourselves get scammed out of desperation to get this mount since blizz may have fixed the Aeonaxx method.

----------


## Tiving

Contrary to popular belief, not all newcommers are scammers, since im new on this site everyone who wants proof could easily pm me.

----------


## Sklug

> Contrary to popular belief, not all newcommers are scammers, since im new on this site everyone who wants proof could easily pm me.


Don't ever expect otherwise or you will get scammed. Like I said, this guy might not be, but he has yet to prove otherwise than saying "pm me" for proof lol. He wants to convince you himself rather than verify something here publicly. Already fishy. Prove us otherwise by showing a current Aeonaxx kill using this method. Not hard to make a quick vid if it is working for you.

----------


## x66dme66x

How safe is this to use? I was gunna try using this on my botting key on my bnet..

----------


## Sharkeeper

Killed Vyragosa about 10 times now,but tlpd won´t show up

----------


## norris196

> Killed Vyragosa about 10 times now,but tlpd won´t show up


Hang in there! Just got mine a minutes ago after about 8/10 Vyra kills  :Smile:

----------


## Sklug

> Killed Vyragosa about 10 times now,but tlpd won´t show up


Keep it up! I know it sucks... took me over 20 kills  :Frown:

----------


## GDK1337

Ok so What I found out about Aeonaxx:
I tried BG method and for a while I've got ip:
12.129.242.24:3724
The I've tried portal from Storm and I've got ip:
188.25.200.180:3724

My opinion is: It uses different Server to Auth you on location

When Deserter wears off I'll block these ranges and try again

----------


## tajffun

> Ok so What I found out about Aeonaxx:
> I tried BG method and for a while I've got ip:
> 12.129.242.24:3724
> The I've tried portal from Storm and I've got ip:
> 188.25.200.180:3724
> 
> My opinion is: It uses different Server to Auth you on location
> 
> When Deserter wears off I'll block these ranges and try again



Can u doing a video with u all steps? I and more people will be great full.

----------


## GDK1337

> Can u doing a video with u all steps? I and more people will be great full.


I block these IPs but still can't get to work , I'm trying to get it to work, all-in-all I'll post method if I'll find it

----------


## bertie123

For those of you that haven't changed anything and it randomly just doesn't work..

I found that for a whole week my server would be grouped with others in storm peak's and then when the servers restarted / weekly maintenance were over my server was no longer linked so obviously the method wouldn't work it seems like shitty luck if for a whole week your server doesn't get linked  :Frown: 

if you just do /who "insert zone name" and you don't see for example "hello-Aszune" or "hello-Ravencrest" and you only see people from your server with no realm next to their name it means that zone isnt linked and you will likely have to wait a week

----------


## jakeyup

i cant get mine to work I did everything and set it up right but when I hit enable and fly from dalaran to storm peaks it doest do shit says nothing about instance aborted someone please help me



I looked into this more and I think its the IP part mine doesn't match the ones that are in those 3 files I cant understand what to do can anyone help me with it
like team viewer or something please 

Skype: Jakeyup 

if anyone can help me right now

----------


## GDK1337

> i cant get mine to work I did everything and set it up right but when I hit enable and fly from dalaran to storm peaks it doest do shit says nothing about instance aborted someone please help me
> 
> 
> 
> I looked into this more and I think its the IP part mine doesn't match the ones that are in those 3 files I cant understand what to do can anyone help me with it
> like team viewer or something please 
> 
> Skype: Jakeyup 
> 
> if anyone can help me right now


Here's how:
1. CMD -> netstat -n | find ":3724"
2. You see 2-3 IPS
3. If they're don't in PeerBlock List
4. In PeerBlock you press List Manager
5. Open Any of Lists (Press on it and View) ( I recommend to create your own list )
6. Press Add - Name it - Click on empty space under Starting IP near this range
7. In Starting you type ***.**.***.1 in Ending ***.**.***.255

----------


## x66dme66x

so 1 noodle cart on my server cost 120g.. and theres only like 5 on the AH.. any other way to do this? lol

----------


## Daylyte

ehh my shit was 206.18

i edited all 3 properly, only that part^

still wont abort instance.

----------


## shadowht

> so 1 noodle cart on my server cost 120g.. and theres only like 5 on the AH.. any other way to do this? lol


level your cooking, i did 600 in all cooking ways in about 3 hours
got tlpd some days ago, still trying aeonaxx, i think it doest work in high pop servers

----------


## norris196

> level your cooking, i did 600 in all cooking ways in about 3 hours
> got tlpd some days ago, still trying aeonaxx, i think it doest work in high pop servers


I'm on one of the lowest pop realms in the EU and haven't got it working once yet  :Frown:

----------


## shadowht

> I'm on one of the lowest pop realms in the EU and haven't got it working once yet


maybe blizzard fixed, or maybe we aren't getting the exactly 90%
i will keep trying for a while

----------


## Sklug

> maybe blizzard fixed, or maybe we aren't getting the exactly 90%
> i will keep trying for a while


Aeonaxx seems fixed... TLPD method still works just fine.

----------


## jakeyup

i got it working finally awesome dude!!!! I got a question though how do I reset the mobs or do I have to wait ? cause I found a camel figurine and it was fake so do I just leave uldum and come back and it resets or what?

----------


## ocrage

got this working for tlpd! got him my second day of doing this. I would check from all three areas, ZD, Icecrown and Crystal every couple of hours and after killing vyragosa 6 times or so i finally got tlpd to spawn. i met someone while camping and he showed me this method and it worked. now im helping him catch him since he cant do aoe's.

thanks!

----------


## jakeyup

how to you reset the mobs? like how did you get vyragosa to spawn 6 times in 2 days?

----------


## OnehitB

Aeonaxx is fixed... :/

----------


## Sklug

> how to you reset the mobs? like how did you get vyragosa to spawn 6 times in 2 days?


Vyra has about a 7-8+ hr respawn... however, remember there are many x-realms. You have 3 potential ones you can use p/time easily... Enable the peerblocker from either Icecrown, then fly into SP, or from Zul'Drak, or from Crystalsong... each of those will get you a new set of spawns... so say you do it in the morning, you have 3 chances for TLPD. Then you do it again at night as you gave it enough time to respawn. Then repeat until you get it. Took me over 20 Vyragosa kills before I found TLPD

----------


## Harlemhero

Just sent a PM sklug

----------


## Nicorn

I've never tried this and probably won't, but i have an idea/question that I would like an answer to if anyone is willing to do it.

What happens if you log out on the darkmoon faire and after it's ended you log back in with both the crossrealm id for your hearthstone and normal id blocked? Could it work, so you are still on the dmf? 

Why would I want to do that?
You can easily loot the darkmoon arena chests every hour for the trinkets and 10 tickets each, which can be turned in for replica transmog to sell, mount or pets.
Also, I don't know if it possible, but you could try to solo kill the rabbit and sell it, which is worth like 10k+ or something.

Please someone try that out?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tacctacc32

Willing to do US Alliance TLPD kills, PM for info - have one up now

----------


## Mcpastry

Would someone be able to help me on this, I've killed Vyragosa 3 times in 3 days. It seems that they're never up which is strange since I'm on a rather low-pop server. Am I doing something wrong?

----------


## ocrage

> how to you reset the mobs? like how did you get vyragosa to spawn 6 times in 2 days?


i would just go in through each one of the 3 zones and would just go in every 1-3 hours to check and they were there. 




> Vyra has about a 7-8+ hr respawn... however, remember there are many x-realms. You have 3 potential ones you can use p/time easily... Enable the peerblocker from either Icecrown, then fly into SP, or from Zul'Drak, or from Crystalsong... each of those will get you a new set of spawns... so say you do it in the morning, you have 3 chances for TLPD. Then you do it again at night as you gave it enough time to respawn. Then repeat until you get it. Took me over 20 Vyragosa kills before I found TLPD


Vyra/TLPD respawn is actually down to 1hr+. i got lucky only killing her 6 times before tlpd, 20 is rough.




> Would someone be able to help me on this, I've killed Vyragosa 3 times in 3 days. It seems that they're never up which is strange since I'm on a rather low-pop server. Am I doing something wrong?


are you using this method? if you're using this method check from all 3 zones every few hours. i would set up 2 noodle carts, one right below broodmothers nest, and one at the bors breath spawn and i would normally get a npcping between 1second-60seconds after i put the noodle cart down.

here's a pic with 4 of the vrya loots still on my bag on my dope ass new mount

----------


## Mcpastry

Where's Broodmother's Nest?

----------


## demondied1

Do I have to kill vyra to spawn TLPD? found vyra on my first go but I cant kill it it keeps moving away and i get stuck in combat

----------


## demondied1

I did a crystal song Peerblock and found/killed vyra now im doing zuldrak and im waiting in my noodle cart but vyra/TLPD isnt flying past?

----------


## shadowht

> Do I have to kill vyra to spawn TLPD? found vyra on my first go but I cant kill it it keeps moving away and i get stuck in combat


if you cant kill vyra, you cant kill tlpd either

----------


## GDK1337

> Do I have to kill vyra to spawn TLPD? found vyra on my first go but I cant kill it it keeps moving away and i get stuck in combat


You NEED to kill Vyra to set Cooldown because they have same respawn cooldown (Vyra & TLPD)

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...z-disable.html (How to get TLPD with Noodle Cart and CRZ Disable)

----------


## Sklug

> I did a crystal song Peerblock and found/killed vyra now im doing zuldrak and im waiting in my noodle cart but vyra/TLPD isnt flying past?


Remember, there are separate spawn places... that frozen river is great for 3 of the paths as the all converge there... however there is one other you have to check if you never see one of them fly by. Just google a map for TLPD paths. You need to kill the one at the other path or it will forever be there.

----------


## demondied1

I checked the Nest/river and found them but whats the other spawn point i need to check? also whats the respawn timer?

----------


## GDK1337

> I checked the Nest/river and found them but whats the other spawn point i need to check? also whats the respawn timer?


Answered PM

*And to Clear Confusion about Locations and Their IPs*

*Every server have different Location IPing

For example EU-Varimathas Shares One IP on every location
So you can't kill Vyragosa/TLPD twice because you will get same result via every location.

On my server some Locations share on IP, some don't I've killed Vyragosa via Icecrown Location, Zul'Drak, Borean Tundra and Dragonblight
Then I've got TLPD on Wintergrasp (I have Sholazar and Tundra connected, Dragonblight and Fjord)

When you zone other location some buffs like Gaze of Black Prince, falls off and buffs you again, if that Happens you are transfered on other IP
But sometimes you'll notice, for ex. you turn on PeerBlock in Borean Tundra but you see mobs in Sholazar Basin - That means they Share same IP

You always should check via netstat on CMD
*
P.S. Frozen Sea have unique IP too  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bokutox

*After setting up Peerblock, and you can successfully Block your own IP -- Test it in say.... Stormwind. Enable in Stormwind, and fly to Elwynn ( CRZ zone, from SW to Elwynn ) You should see "Transfer Aborted: Instance Not Found" 

Seeing this message, Also makes it so you DONT see any Players, or Mobs.*

----------------------

*
Port to Dalaran,

Fly OUT of Dalaran ( You will see the " You have enterd Crystalsong Woods" etc...

>>> ENABLE PEERBLOCK <<<<

Fly to Storm Peaks, and then set up your Noodlecarts in her Spawn spots / Path. (NPC Scan + addons show you )
*

--------------------------

*
Vyrgossa is the Rare which spanws, if TLPD Decides NOT to.

You May have to kill Vyrgossa 20+ Times ( Yes... wait the 4-8hrs spawn period.. every Time) In order to get TLPD to spawn.

TRICK:

Spot Them Flying , Exit your Noodle cart and fly to where they are GOING to be in the Air ( you wont see.. you hav to Guess) and do an Aoe spell - Arcane Explosion for example, and Kill him. Otherwise, Set a noodlecart up on a Ridge where you can easily EXIT and use a Ranged Attack on him.


Once you KILL:

Set up Noodle Cart where you think she Died. Might take you 2-3 just to Loot.

AUTO LOOT-- ENABLED !!!!

Spam Click her body, ( I use Shift + Right Click, and Click the Items in the Item window as Fast as i Can.)

DONE!*

----------


## Bokutox

> I checked the Nest/river and found them but whats the other spawn point i need to check? also whats the respawn timer?




NPC Scan + NPC Scans Addon that shows you the Routes / locations.

Use WoWHead inorder to find that out, i dont think theres an EXACT time set.

----------


## Jason Henslee

Can anyone shed some light on Aeonaxx? Has anyone actually killed him using the method in this thread? I tried it many times on many different servers and it would DC me every time.

----------


## ocrage

So we got super lucky today. I decided to check The Storm Peaks for a friend with one of my last noodle carts and on the very first go time lost was up instead of vyragosa. Unfortunately for him he couldnt come home from work for 8+ hours or so but luckily for him TLPD was still up when he came home. So we got him. I took some SS. I had to do all the work since he had no AOE, but I wouldn't have gotten mine if he didn't help so I was obligated to help him. I decided to take screen shots so people could see.

----------


## ocrage



----------


## BuloZB

Confirmed working for me - eu region


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## demondied1

Aeonaxx still not working? getting sick of camping this

----------


## R1shal

Been trying aeonaxx all day. I tried manually blocking IPs in addition to trying peerblock and it simply doesn't work. Maybe it's just the server?

----------


## Turkey11

Why can't you go to the Deepholm portal and activate Peerblock that way?

----------


## Sklug

> Why can't you go to the Deepholm portal and activate Peerblock that way?


The way x-realm phasing is different on load screens than going from zone to zone... currently there is no known method to get this to work for Aeonaxx anymore. It is currently fixed until proven otherwise. The TLPD method still works great

----------


## DarkheartMMO

I apologize if this has been addressed but in regards to Posedius, will any of the pets like the Tonka Tank thing work since the noodle cart won't?

----------


## Turkey11

Just got my Time-lost Proto-drake after 2 Vyragosa's. I only do 1 a day because 6-22 hours was too much effort going there. At least after 24 hours I knew there would be definitely be a spawn.

----------


## Sklug

> I apologize if this has been addressed but in regards to Posedius, will any of the pets like the Tonka Tank thing work since the noodle cart won't?


Nope, they do not work

----------


## Bankzy

This may not be of real use to anyone, but when trying to tag your rare, the battle horn is fairly effective for grabbing the mob you are after.

----------


## Galithiel

I'm not getting "TRANSFER Aborted: Instance Not Found" even tho my IPs are blocked, do you know if the message is still displayed ?

But I'm getting disconnected from Battle.net

EDIT : Disconnected from the game actually...

----------


## rockshow

Hi  :Big Grin: 

I have a problem with this, I do ALL the steps (netstat, block IP, go to stormpeaks from dalaran) but i don't get the "Transfer Abort".

It is possible that this doesn't work on my server?

----------


## ocrage

I just tried it out again, still works for me. Its so easy. there should only be 2-3 ip's you block, enable peerblock inside either icecrown, zd, or crystalsong and you should get the message and see no mobs.

----------


## wanna993

> Hi 
> 
> I have a problem with this, I do ALL the steps (netstat, block IP, go to stormpeaks from dalaran) but i don't get the "Transfer Abort".
> 
> It is possible that this doesn't work on my server?


Same got it once. Now I get d/c'ed all the time just like




> I'm not getting "TRANSFER Aborted: Instance Not Found" even tho my IPs are blocked, do you know if the message is still displayed ?
> 
> But I'm getting disconnected from Battle.net
> 
> EDIT : Disconnected from the game actually...

----------


## elteel

I got it to work and i can see Vyragosa but i can't kill him with my Hunter TT. Any Ideas? I focus him and exit cart and press Attack but then it says "I need a target" :/

----------


## Bokutox

> I got it to work and i can see Vyragosa but i can't kill him with my Hunter TT. Any Ideas? I focus him and exit cart and press Attack but then it says "I need a target" :/


You need to set up a Noodle cart on the side of a CLIFF -- within range of him.

As soon as he is Near enough, use a RANGED attack on him IMMEDIATLY after exitin gthe Noodle Cart - Then set up another cart to loot his body.

----------


## Bokutox

> Hi 
> 
> I have a problem with this, I do ALL the steps (netstat, block IP, go to stormpeaks from dalaran) but i don't get the "Transfer Abort".
> 
> It is possible that this doesn't work on my server?


Aeonaxx Does NOT WORK anymore..

Only TLPD.

----------


## Bokutox

> Why can't you go to the Deepholm portal and activate Peerblock that way?


Aeonaxx Doesnt Work.

I have been trying a new method towards it,unfortunatly blocking your portal wont work either =x i mean u can hit enable at 90% and it wont do Transfer Aborted, and if u do it to early it will just keep u in Stormwind.

----------


## Bokutox

> Can anyone shed some light on Aeonaxx? Has anyone actually killed him using the method in this thread? I tried it many times on many different servers and it would DC me every time.



Aeonaxx DOES NOT WORK!!!

----------


## elteel

nope, that was sh*t

----------


## Howie3

Thanks man. Got my bird today, took me a few goes but finally got it!

----------


## dardack

> Aeonaxx Does NOT WORK anymore..
> 
> Only TLPD.


When did it stop working? Cause I got mine a couple weeks ago.

EDIT: Well guess can't on my server anymore. Jumped to my login server, part of CRZ. Jumped to +1, -1 from login, also part of CRZ. Last time it was +1 from my login server that wasn't part of CRZ. It was my home server for SW/MoP zones. But was able to get onto that one again and now it's part of the CRZ.

----------


## Kereberus

Can someone explain to me why I need a noodle cart for this to work?

----------


## GDK1337

> Can someone explain to me why I need a noodle cart for this to work?


It will Phase you to see creatures

----------


## dardack

> Can someone explain to me why I need a noodle cart for this to work?


Use the fly over method (using Flight Paths) to save noodle carts. Like take FP from Zul to Icecrown, and back. This way you can see which one is up from Z ip and then from Ice ip. Then the noodle cart lets you phase to see them to kill them.

----------


## Bankzy

To the people attempting time-lost proto drake, I was able to enter Storm peaks from the three adjacent zones to get into 3 different phase zones. From Icecrown and Zul'Darak I found vyragosa doing the same path, killed both within a matter of minutes, but then my friend who was in group entered Storm peaks from Crystalsong and a time-lost proto was up, flying the same route as the 2 vyragosa were, so essentially you may enter the instanced storm peaks 3 times instead of just one, depending on what route you fly into it from. Hope this speeds up peoples farms! Thinking this may be a re-post, but haven't read the 30 plus pages of info

----------


## Faquinhas

Can I sell the Grey Camel from uldum using this method? And btw I should make sure to disable peerblock when using the statue right? Because it might not teleport me to the site where the boss is

----------


## DrPsycho

2 weeks ago one guy said its absolutely not possible to sell the camel anymore

----------


## jimmys96

> To the people attempting time-lost proto drake, I was able to enter Storm peaks from the three adjacent zones to get into 3 different phase zones. From Icecrown and Zul'Darak I found vyragosa doing the same path, killed both within a matter of minutes, but then my friend who was in group entered Storm peaks from Crystalsong and a time-lost proto was up, flying the same route as the 2 vyragosa were, so essentially you may enter the instanced storm peaks 3 times instead of just one, depending on what route you fly into it from. Hope this speeds up peoples farms! Thinking this may be a re-post, but haven't read the 30 plus pages of info


It's different per realm.. My crystalsong, zul'drak and grizzly hills are the same. I do 2-4 vyra kills per day from icecrown and crystalsong..
You should try different zones to enter from

----------


## Stormsoul94

I just get 3 different CRZ Ip's for 3 Different Zones - So if i killed one i have to wait how long until i can get another chance for the TLPD?
Or am i doing something wrong?
I mean if i killed Vyragosa on IP 1-3 can i instantly fly to IP 1 and then there is another spawn?

----------


## elteel

abcdefghijk

----------


## tehrouge

killed tlpd yesterday in 2nd try flying from crystalsong forest  :Smile:  years of camping finally gone.

now i thinking how to use this method for taming rare beasts as hunter, any ideas or guide how-to ? Because after leaving noodle i need to target and tame beast but it disappears  :Frown:

----------


## Mokina

Hey, could this method be somehow used to have populated farming spots just for myself?

----------


## Tubleros

> Hey, could this method be somehow used to have populated farming spots just for myself?


Oh yes buddy. Use peerblock and enter the zone you want to farm in. Get to the spot where you want to farm and start spamming AOE damage effects where you know there are mobs around. You will enter combat and you can check the logs to see when they die. You wont be able to see anyone but as soon as you put out a noodle cart you will be able to see their corpses and then loot them.

----------


## kanton

does someone know if the gastropod shell item works? can u see mobs cause someone wrote that he has this item and is going to test it..

----------


## Damien Maurey

it still worcks for TLPD just got it !! and 3 times Vyragosa , but doesn't works for Deepholme ( Aeonaxx ) , i have Transfer aborted: instance not found in deepholme but i see add / Npc , i need help pleaz

----------


## jimmys96

> it still worcks for TLPD just got it !! and 3 times Vyragosa , but doesn't works for Deepholme ( Aeonaxx ) , i have Transfer aborted: instance not found in deepholme but i see add / Npc , i need help pleaz





> Read Please!
> ________________________________________________________________________________ ________________________________________________________________________________ ________________________________________________________________________________ ________________________________________________________________________________ ___________________________________________________________________
> 
> ** Aeonaxx ---- PATCHED, Does NOT work !!! **


^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## Sklug

> does someone know if the gastropod shell item works? can u see mobs cause someone wrote that he has this item and is going to test it..


Been trying to farm it and yet to get a drop, still waiting on confirmation as well

----------


## Random Username

> I'm not getting "TRANSFER Aborted: Instance Not Found" even tho my IPs are blocked, do you know if the message is still displayed ?
> 
> But I'm getting disconnected from Battle.net
> 
> EDIT : Disconnected from the game actually...


I'm getting the same thing. Is it possible that this no longer on newly connected realms or whatever? It was certainly working last week, now the instances are no longer aborted.

----------


## Damien Maurey

hello, I just kill TPLD, but he was stuck so I did not have the loot, do I make a request or I'll ban?

----------


## Planetdune

Well I got aonaxx, I got TLPD with this method. Is there anything else worth getting  :Smile:  (I don't care for monetary gain, just collector stuff)

----------


## funnyone

Well, i have really tough problems with finding Vyra or TLPD, im doing it for 3 days already and havnt seen any of them. I think im doing everything right, getting information about aborted transfer and im seeing npc's only when placing noodle cart, im camping in Bor's Breath & Broodmother's Nest, any ideas what it can be ?

----------


## Turkey11

> Well, i have really tough problems with finding Vyra or TLPD, im doing it for 3 days already and havnt seen any of them. I think im doing everything right, getting information about aborted transfer and im seeing npc's only when placing noodle cart, im camping in Bor's Breath & Broodmother's Nest, any ideas what it can be ?


Try a different location. There is 4 different cycles he takes with 2 pairs of them overlapping. Just use 1-2 noodle carts at the 2 overlapping ones or any of remaining. If you use more than 3 noodle carts at Bor's breath then it is not in the bottom left or top left spawn circle leaving the other 2

----------


## funnyone

> Try a different location. There is 4 different cycles he takes with 2 pairs of them overlapping. Just use 1-2 noodle carts at the 2 overlapping ones or any of remaining. If you use more than 3 noodle carts at Bor's breath then it is not in the bottom left or top left spawn circle leaving the other 2


As for now i've used about 2-3 carts in every place that routes are ''merging'' and still nothing at all, i think its simply not up there.

----------


## shadowht

we need to find a method for poseidus

----------


## Bokutox

> we need to find a method for poseidus


Beeen trying many different methods, and ive got a few ideas which might work but stillin testing.

----------


## Ole-Edvard Nylend

Okay, I red this a week ago from some tips, tried for a few days killed some Vyragosa's, I have been alone killing vyragosa, But yesterday i got a few more carts, (100)
Been out all day and wanted to check today, popped cart at Bor's breath, BOOM TIMELOST. I WAS SO SURE IT WAS MINE!!

but, I saw 3 more with carts all over the place but none of us could reach him, He flew Almost flew a FULL round before any of us could get it, I was so stressed and the adrenaline in me went crazy, I were a little behind and saw the guy putting up a cart and knew it was lost, but then magically I saw that the patch was all from from him, I disengaged to a lower level just on reaction, survived with 30.000 health, carted and I GOT THE PRECIOUS TIME-LOST PROTO DRAKE <3

I have never been so happy in my life, I camped her for 3 months before giving up and trying this.

Thank you SO much, Bokutox and to my guildies who made carts.

----------


## Alex Sommer

I killing Vyragosas and more Vyragosas since one Week .. i realy think it get fixxed .. i used already over 500 nudle carts and payed 50k gold for it .. i dont think i will ever get the time lost proto drake  :Frown: ((

----------


## Dustpann

> I killing Vyragosas and more Vyragosas since one Week .. i realy think it get fixxed .. i used already over 500 nudle carts and payed 50k gold for it .. i dont think i will ever get the time lost proto drake ((


Hang in there, I got my TLPD last night!! Also, you are using the cheapest Carts right?, the Noodle Cart Kit. 50k for 500 sounds crazy, i buy all my mats from the AH and it costs about 2k/100 on average. Of course each server is different, but hard to imagine THAT different :O.

----------


## Alex Sommer

> Hang in there, I got my TLPD last night!! Also, you are using the cheapest Carts right?, the Noodle Cart Kit. 50k for 500 sounds crazy, i buy all my mats from the AH and it costs about 2k/100 on average. Of course each server is different, but hard to imagine THAT different :O.


Yea i have to pay 120gold for a CHEAP noodle cart kit .. 120 ****ing gold !! :O my server ****s me .. and than only vyragosas over 50 vyragosas and still no time lost .. i m near to start crying  :Frown:

----------


## doglordx

Hey, I have a few questions. I know that you have 3 attempts from each surrounding zone, but what about blocking crystalsong as well and going in through Dragonblight? or Blocking Zuldrak as well and going through Grizzly Hills? Also is this unique to characters? Like if I use up my 3 tries on one character can I instantly try again on another on the same server?

----------


## jimmys96

> Hey, I have a few questions. I know that you have 3 attempts from each surrounding zone, but what about blocking crystalsong as well and going in through Dragonblight? or Blocking Zuldrak as well and going through Grizzly Hills? Also is this unique to characters? Like if I use up my 3 tries on one character can I instantly try again on another on the same server?


I have 1 filter for blocking all of the northrend zones at once.
Some zones use the same CRZ as other.. I had 4 unique CRZ zones
Wintergrasp
Icecrown/scholazar
Dragonblight/BoreanThundra
Zul'drak/grizzlyHills/howlingFjord

Probably not the same on your server, so just an example...
Just have your filter block all northrend zones at once and you can fly in from Dragonblight or any other zone

and no, it's not character bound, it's realm bound...  :Smile:

----------


## doglordx

> Just have your filter block all northrend zones at once and you can fly in from Dragonblight or any other zone


So by doing this I can have 8 shots at the mount every 6-8 hours?

----------


## jimmys96

> So by doing this I can have 8 shots at the mount every 6-8 hours?


Possibly. Depends on how many of your northrend zones share the exact same CRZ
I could enter from 4 different zones when I was farming it (those I listed)...

----------


## doglordx

> Possibly. Depends on how many of your northrend zones share the exact same CRZ
> I could enter from 4 different zones when I was farming it (those I listed)...


I see. When I added IPs to peerblock after running cmd, I only had 2 IP ranges appear to block. Does that mean that I'll only be able to try from two different zones?

EDIT: I wonder this because I just extensively checked the paths, and found Vyragosa twice. but found nothing the third zone in. And I am certain that I had checked each path and given enough time to fully patrol.

----------


## Monkea

My peerblock dosnt block ips!

NOTE: The "14" Was because i tryied if it would work when logging in but it blocked and said "character not found" Im playing on Argent Dawn EU and it does the same on Al'Akir EU

Please Haaalp!

----------


## Grengster

PLEASE HELP ME ;___; I do everything right and when I click "enable" I get the message with the instance not found and after that i get disconnected...
My CMD "IP" is 5.42.177.236
5.42.176.174
My realm is Dethecus (EU)

----------


## GDK1337

> PLEASE HELP ME ;___; I do everything right and when I click "enable" I get the message with the instance not found and after that i get disconnected...
> My CMD "IP" is 5.42.177.236
> 5.42.176.174
> My realm is Dethecus (EU)


Same for 5.** IPS




> Here's how:
> 1. CMD -> netstat -n | find ":3724"
> 2. You see 2-3 IPS
> 3. If they're don't in PeerBlock List
> 4. In PeerBlock you press List Manager
> 5. Open Any of Lists (Press on it and View) ( I recommend to create your own list )
> 6. Press Add - Name it - Click on empty space under Starting IP near this range
> 7. In Starting you type ***.**.***.1 in Ending ***.**.***.255

----------


## LordZybak

I can't get the peerblocking to work, can someone give me a hand?
1. I open the program up
2. I disable my firewall completely for saftey reasons
3. I make sure all lists are there and checked.
4. I enable Peerblock
5. I fly into Storm Peaks

I don't see any Blizzard IPs being blocked. I don't get "Transfer Aborted: Instance not found", and I can still see mobs. However I do get disconnected from Battle net, but not from the game.
Can anyone help me here?

I'm playing on the Europe realms if that helps.

----------


## Disec

What do you do to get the mage permanent speed buff so I can farm the embersilk spots in twilight. I have peer block and all that just not sure what do from there and how to get the speed boost because you didn't explain it in ur post.

----------


## Turkey11

> Yea i have to pay 120gold for a CHEAP noodle cart kit .. 120 ****ing gold !! :O my server ****s me .. and than only vyragosas over 50 vyragosas and still no time lost .. i m near to start crying


You don't have to pay anything for the noodle cart. Uou're get a free f'ing mount handed to you and you're too lazy to grind some fish, and some meat (buy the reagent for Way of the brew) to make your own noodle cart? I made 30 and got lucky, 2 Vyragosa's then TLPD. Just sound like one of those people that wants the treasure without following the map.

----------


## Grengster

> Same for 5.** IPS


That's exactly what I did, but after i pressed enable and flew into stormpeaks i get the message Instance not found and after that I get kicked/disconnected, i have no idea why :confused:
And I have read something that you still can get Aeonaxx with Pet Battles or something. Is there still a way to get the mount?  :Frown:

----------


## norris196

> Yea i have to pay 120gold for a CHEAP noodle cart kit .. 120 ****ing gold !! :O my server ****s me .. and than only vyragosas over 50 vyragosas and still no time lost .. i m near to start crying


Make the noodle carts yourself? I make around 100 of them after about an hours farming....

----------


## Falayo

Got my TLPD using this method. +Rep still works like a charm

----------


## Grengster

I cant do it.....my ip starts with 5 not 195......and when i click enable i get the message instance not found and get disconnected..... Help me ;__; *crys*

----------


## Grengster

please help me...

----------


## doglordx

What are the odds of getting Perma-banned from this? I've heard of people getting 72 hour but never perma yet. Is it easily detectable? Also could they ever find out about it in the future, go back and send out ban waves?

----------


## LordZybak

Is it possible to have blocked too many ips? I get Transfer Aborted, and not getting DCed. But I didn't find any rare spawns in Storm Peaks yesterday or today.

----------


## Nylina

Is there anything you can use other then a noddle cart for non 90s

----------


## Nylina

deleteeeee

----------


## ocrage

> Is it possible to have blocked too many ips? I get Transfer Aborted, and not getting DCed. But I didn't find any rare spawns in Storm Peaks yesterday or today.


did you get noodle carts? you need to post up in the different areas of the flight paths using the noodle cart and mobs should appear.

----------


## dongri

If I get 12.129.xxx.xxx in cmd, am I supposed to change all of the 195.12's in every custom file?

----------


## JFerrier64

Hey guys. Awesome find, just tried it for my first time and actually got Vyragosa instantly. My question is, do I now have to wait the regular spawn time before something comes back to life or does this exploit void that?

----------


## dongri

> Hey guys. Awesome find, just tried it for my first time and actually got Vyragosa instantly. My question is, do I now have to wait the regular spawn time before something comes back to life or does this exploit void that?


Whats your skype?

----------


## JFerrier64

I'll PM it to you.

----------


## GDK1337

> And I have read something that you still can get Aeonaxx with Pet Battles or something. Is there still a way to get the mount?


No, Because problem is not about phasing, problem is IPing block




> What are the odds of getting Perma-banned from this? I've heard of people getting 72 hour but never perma yet. Is it easily detectable? Also could they ever find out about it in the future, go back and send out ban waves?


I think zero chances, because to detect you Blizz need's to make IP Check for your location and some locations might merge (It's very hard to track you)




> Is there anything you can use other then a noddle cart for non 90s


If you'll find something phasing, that's cool, but for now, noodle carts only




> Hey guys. Awesome find, just tried it for my first time and actually got Vyragosa instantly. My question is, do I now have to wait the regular spawn time before something comes back to life or does this exploit void that?


Yes you have to wait till respawn




> If I get 12.129.xxx.xxx in cmd, am I supposed to change all of the 195.12's in every custom file?


I've typed it already few times, you can customize your own list and add new IP's, you don't need to change it

----------


## Nylina

Everytime I try to hit or tame something, it zones me back even when I'm in combat.

Am I doing something wrong?


Is there a way to make this work so I can tame Loq?

If someone knows how I can do this please msg me, been trying to get him forever now.

----------


## Sklug

> Everytime I try to hit or tame something, it zones me back even when I'm in combat.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> 
> Is there a way to make this work so I can tame Loq?
> 
> If someone knows how I can do this please msg me, been trying to get him forever now.


The answer is no. The point is when you use the noodle cart it phases you so you can see mobs, but as soon as you get out of the noodle cart, you have like 1 second to kill something, thus you will never be able to "tame" something with this. This only works because you can Killy TLPD in 1 shot. If you cannot 1 shot TLPD, this will never work for you. When TLPD is in range, you quickly leave the noodle cart, 1 shot kill before you dephase, then you have to noodle cart again over the body, then leave and loot.

That is why you need so many noodle carts as getting yourself in position to kill requires some flying ahead of its path. Don't forget you need to kill Vyragosa everytime you see it cause the spawn needs to be reset to give TLPD a chance to spawn in its place the next time.

----------


## Nylina

dang :Frown: 

Was hoping to get my rare pet tames.

----------


## Bokutox

Well...

I cant seem to get my Peerblock to work.

CRZ seems to be fixed as anytime i try to Zone or Portal as a mage it doesnt work! will try other solutions

----------


## omegajin

> Everytime I try to hit or tame something, it zones me back even when I'm in combat.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> 
> Is there a way to make this work so I can tame Loq?
> 
> If someone knows how I can do this please msg me, been trying to get him forever now.


I've tamed Loq twice with this method. Make macro for haste buffs (rapid fire, drums..) /tar Loque /cast tame beast. It was working a month ago. GL

----------


## rev27

> I've tamed Loq twice with this method. Make macro for haste buffs (rapid fire, drums..) /tar Loque /cast tame beast. It was working a month ago. GL


This i also would use heroism pet before going noodle cart since it lasts long enough it wasnt enough though but that is because my gear sucked big time it was my free 90 boost char i got with wod not very much gear at all other than timeless but if you have pretty good gear reforge into haste and use pot food and heroism and you can do it this way. though i found it much easier to just log a dead realm instead to get it

----------


## dongri

I killed vyragosa how long should I wait for TLPD to spawn?

----------


## angryamerican

You have to unblock crz if you are going to teleport or portal or hearthstone

----------


## Gameshark

I'm assuming there is an incoming fix to all of this as with yesterdays extended maintenance I've noticed that this no longer works on Area 52, Garrosh or Thrall I don't have toons on the other two Moon Guard and Cenarion Circle to test these and to my knowledge my realms were moved from NY to Chicago so I don't know what's up.

----------


## Alondra

The way their CRZ tech works they have to redo a huuuuuuuge amount of stuff to "fix" the CRZ blocking , at best they can make it so the rares dont spawn at all in these zones but even that might be a lot of work . I dont believe this will get fixed anytime soon

----------


## Grengster

When I enable Peerblock (in stormpeaks) I can fly 1-2 sec and then I get disconnected, I did everything right, can you help me?

----------


## kyci

Ah didn't work for me

----------


## Bokutox

Been some recent updates via the lists i have implimented.

Iblocklists - currently a paid subscription now >< but shouldnt affect anything going on with this method, since were adding our specifc IPS in.

I am trying to figure ou tthe issue, it seems i cannot get it to block any of my portals aswell. so ill update soon. not suree if this is just me or eveyone

----------


## angryamerican

So I have been trying to figure out how to force my character onto a different server. Better way to put it, If my character would normally phase into Mal'ganis when entering vashjir I want to for instance make it phase into Lethon Somehow by blocking every server but Lethon for example or adding Lethon to the allow list. I have been experimenting for days with the allow list but I can't seem to get me into other zones. I can only seem to allow the natural server (in the above example Malganis) regardless of the IP address i either dont block or that I put on the allow list. I am new to networking and all this so if anyone can help me build off this idea i would really appreciate it.

----------


## ocrage

looks like its not working for me either. oh well, i just wanted to go check for fun. at least i got my tlpd  :Big Grin:  i show it off all the time still lol im so proud of it.

----------


## ocrage

oops double post

----------


## Elegiarn

If I found non mount Camel Figurine, I have to wait 6 hours till next one spawns, or I just move out to other zone, re-enable Peerblock and I got another shot at it?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Foxrulzall

Not sure if im doing something wrong or not. I'm not computer illiterate but I followed every step to setup peerblock 100%(to my knowledge) and when I enter stormpeaks with peerblock on, no ips get blocked and all mobs are visible. Was this hot fixed for the TLPD?

----------


## Domo Kun

Links not Working?

----------


## LordZybak

https://i.imgur.com/VKC9TPq.png

pls vyragosa fk off m8 ill bash yer hed in

----------


## Wiids

> When I enable Peerblock (in stormpeaks) I can fly 1-2 sec and then I get disconnected, I did everything right, can you help me?


It sounds to me like you are blocking the IP you are trying to connect to. I haven't done this in a couple months, but If I remember correctly you have to enable the block before you enter the zone, otherwise you are trying to cancel the connection you have already established. 

Try enabling the block before you enter the zone.




> dang
> 
> Was hoping to get my rare pet tames.


It can be done. I've seen several people report success with this method by generating their own lag, giving you an increase in time to tame the mob. You need to make yourself super laggy, and use a bunch of haste gear, items, and abilities to give you as quick a cast time as possible. Don't give up!

----------


## Dustpann

Just got my 2nd TLPD , thx again to this method, now both my accounts have 1!!.

Now that i don't need a TLPD anymore, i was going to stop farming ofc, but then i thought about selling the kills. My worry is that is doubly bannable than just obtaining it yourself through this method, so what are the chances? If the buyer of a TLPD from me were to then report me (cause you can't trust ppl), would it be likely to get a perma ban, and can blizz track the gold obtained from it? say if i were to send the gold from that acc to another acc that i don't want banned..

----------


## Elegiarn

Deepholm works with oqueue. Just enable it while you are in your realm's Deepholm, find someone from other realm to invite you, then leave party. Then you get 'transfer aborted' message, though I didn't have enough luck - Aeonaxx was not there. Not sure if someone already got him but..

----------


## NoName27

don't work for me

----------


## Andy666

> Deepholm works with oqueue. Just enable it while you are in your realm's Deepholm, find someone from other realm to invite you, then leave party. Then you get 'transfer aborted' message, though I didn't have enough luck - Aeonaxx was not there. Not sure if someone already got him but..


You was just in realm of the played who invited you ^^"

----------


## KitWalker

> dang
> 
> Was hoping to get my rare pet tames.


I managed to tame Skoll using this.

What you'll need:
- Reforge everything you can for haste;
- Re-Gem for Haste;
From gear only, I had 13000+ haste (33,19%)

- Glyph of Tame Beast;
- Elixir of the Rapids (5 at least);
- Potion of Speed (about 20);
- Core-hound (for Ancient Hysteria);

You'll then get your Tame Beast channeling to around 4s.

Use this macro for taming:
/script VehicleExit();
/tar Loque
/cast Tame Beast

Now, for the tame:
- Get around 50 carts. There is some randomness to this.
- Since I'm not one of those really coordinated people, I've bound the keys together in sequence:
--- F12: Use Potion of Speed
--- F11: Use Noodle Cart
--- F10: Tame Beast macro from above
- Go to Sholazar. Find Loque. Ensure he is within 30 yds (RangeDisplay addon helps)
- Use Ancient Hysteria;
- Dismiss Pet;
- Use Potion of Speed (F12)
- Use Noodle Cart (F11)
- Hit the Tame Beast Macro (F10) (it will exit the noodle cart, target Loque and cast Tame Beast)
- Watch the longest 4 seconds of your life pass by;
- If it doesn't work, try again real quick. Feign Death, get in the Noodle Cart (F11) and hit the Tame Beast macro (F10) again.
- Watch yet again the longest 4 seconds of your life pass by;

It seems there is some kind of timing involved. Sometimes, he would disappear almost instantly, sometimes it would take 3-4 seconds until he phased out. You'll need all these seconds for the tame, that's why there is some trial and error involved.

Also, Ancient Hysteria applies the Sated / Exhausted effect for 10 minutes. So, after two tries, you'll need to wait a little bit. If you decide to kill yourself from fall damage, remember you'll lose the Elixir of the Rapids effect and you'll need to take another one. Don't waste carts without the Ancient Hysteria.

I did try lagging with Lag7, but did not succeed. Taming bar would go all the way down and he would just disappear without completing the tame. Your mileage may vary with this option.

----------


## Bokutox

> Deepholm works with oqueue. Just enable it while you are in your realm's Deepholm, find someone from other realm to invite you, then leave party. Then you get 'transfer aborted' message, though I didn't have enough luck - Aeonaxx was not there. Not sure if someone already got him but..


Correct... This is NOT. an actual Method, Accessing a Noodlecart only puts you on thee Inviters Realm. So its like being in the party with your Friend, Except your not. Your blocking that X-fer back to your own server.




> Links not Working?


What do you mean?

Links work

----------


## Bokutox

> Not sure if im doing something wrong or not. I'm not computer illiterate but I followed every step to setup peerblock 100%(to my knowledge) and when I enter stormpeaks with peerblock on, no ips get blocked and all mobs are visible. Was this hot fixed for the TLPD?


No, Chances are you just did something wrong when blocking the IPS.

Looka t the first Page, at the bottomg - I clearly explaing exactly how to do this !

----------


## Dustpann

So, finally got Reins of the Grey Riding Camel this morning. Was sure the method had stopped working for this particular NPC, having gone a few days without any sighting, but it has thankfully proven me wrong!  :Big Grin:  
Just for precaution, i disabled Peerblock while in the cyclone, even though i believe Feralas and Uldum are on the same IP. I also tried to get another kill for my other account, but i couldn't be successfully transfered via a Bnet invite, so i'm not sure if there is a lvl requirement for the person sending an invite, but i ran out of time anyway. /sadface

The good thing is, this method still works with the Camel, and also TLPD. Just gotta get lucky, and don't give up.! GL

----------


## x4kep

Yesterday I gave this thing a shot, I was impressed even though I didn't see TLPD, however I killed 7 Vyragosas if that counts!
Anyways, today it seems not to work, and I'm pretty sure nothing has changed, now I just can't get the program to block the Storm Peaks IP, however it blocks Icecrowns when I fly from Dalaran to there, not sure what's going on. I even tried redownloading the program.

----------


## kantarell96

I dont think it's working anymore, the IPs aint getting blocked.

----------


## x4kep

Yeah, that's what I thought as well, seemed like the Storm Peaks IP changed, not that the exploit isn't working but the IPs need to be fixed.

----------


## Elegiarn

It worked for me today, killed Vyragosa (  :Frown:  ). Its weird, its like they spawn only after server restart for me - I killed Vyragosa on last Friday and till today nothing has spawned, similar with the Camel figurine (found dust one after maintenance too). Dunno, maybe its just my bad luck..
Basically, if you don't know which IP you should block go to Peerblock history and you will see last destination IP. When I wanted to use this method for the first time, blocking the IP given in the cmd (195.12 ... itsh) didn't help. I changed it accordingly to the Peerblock history (5.42 ... ish) and it worked.

----------


## Sabron

yes proud of using exploits
such logic

----------


## Sklug

> Yesterday I gave this thing a shot, I was impressed even though I didn't see TLPD, however I killed 7 Vyragosas if that counts!
> Anyways, today it seems not to work, and I'm pretty sure nothing has changed, now I just can't get the program to block the Storm Peaks IP, however it blocks Icecrowns when I fly from Dalaran to there, not sure what's going on. I even tried redownloading the program.


I just checked and my peerblock is still working. Be aware that blizz occasionally changes which x-zone servers are being used, so they might have made a change. You will need to manually adjust and add new IP blocking rules if this is the case. OP made a nice guide on how to do it. Just go to the first post and find the section that starts with "A Guide to Blizzard IP Blocking ( Made easy by Bokutox )" Then just follow step by step that process.

----------


## ruptur

Tried it just now, had to block custom IPs via cmd, and i got the Transfer Aborted message, put up some noodle carts but couldn't find TLPD not even Vyragosa, i'm seeing other mobs tho when i use the cart. Could it be fixed, did i camp the wrong spots? (machine of the makers and bors fall)

----------


## 186eclipse

> Tried it just now, had to block custom IPs via cmd, and i got the Transfer Aborted message, put up some noodle carts but couldn't find TLPD not even Vyragosa, i'm seeing other mobs tho when i use the cart. Could it be fixed, did i camp the wrong spots? (machine of the makers and bors fall)


Mind telling the way you find out the correct IPs and how you blocked them?

I've tried doing

cmd -> netstat -n | find ":3724" 

and blocking in Peerblock but it's not working. Do we have to use the windows firewall rules again?

----------


## GDK1337

> Tried it just now, had to block custom IPs via cmd, and i got the Transfer Aborted message, put up some noodle carts but couldn't find TLPD not even Vyragosa, i'm seeing other mobs tho when i use the cart. Could it be fixed, did i camp the wrong spots? (machine of the makers and bors fall)


They might be dead or fly far away, you need check spots in time, there is other topic on TLPD/Vyra routes

----------


## Fwuzy

Just found TL;PD After 3 days of Vyragosa kills. Took me a while to find a good spot to kill him from the ground and not make him get stuck in a wall or something. Thanks for this guide Bokutox

----------


## ruptur

So, i've killed Vyra, what do i do now? Just keep going with Noodle Carts or try it again tomorrow or change IP somehow?

----------


## kantarell96

Got my TLPD kill after 10 minutes, thank you very much!

----------


## ruptur

> Got my TLPD kill after 10 minutes, thank you very much!


Where did you wait in your kart? And where did you kill him?

----------


## kantarell96

I placed it on the waterfalls and followed him around till the place where the dragons kill and captures the rhinos and placed a cart there and SMACK i was in range of him and killed him

----------


## Alondra

Did they remove Kazzak and Doomwalker from these phased realms? i had been a regular farmer on those guys for about 1 year and last month i cant find them in ANY realm

----------


## Dustpann

> Did they remove Kazzak and Doomwalker from these phased realms? i had been a regular farmer on those guys for about 1 year and last month i cant find them in ANY realm


Its been over a week since i saw Kazzak using this method, so maybe they did remove him. :/

----------


## bertie123

Just got my TLPD on Ravencrest EU  :Smile:  TY!!

----------


## dumdedum

> Its been over a week since i saw Kazzak using this method, so maybe they did remove him. :/


Or more likely someone else from your realm is doing the same thing. I had killed them 4 weeks in a row on mine then suddenly I can't find them and their loot pops up in AH.

----------


## Byserge

Really well written guide, i'll be trying this soon

----------


## buntcake72

Just hope the camel still works, two passes in the zone using this method and 0 hits with NPC scan and both camel figures are not cached.

----------


## raineman

> Just hope the camel still works, two passes in the zone using this method and 0 hits with NPC scan and both camel figures are not cached.


Came here to see if anyone else was having this issue. 2 days in a row now without a figurine, when I had been getting hits daily.

----------


## Alondra

Got a hit on camel literally 2 minutes ago , Darksorrow-EU , so i guess someone else is farming them on your realm this way

----------


## buntcake72

> Got a hit on camel literally 2 minutes ago , Darksorrow-EU , so i guess someone else is farming them on your realm this way


Quite possibly, we can use any of the three types of noodle carts I'm assuming and NPC scan should go off immediately upon launching it correct? Guess I'm just not lucky.

----------


## MrMoggy

760 noodle carts in and no TLPD.

----------


## David Lee-Andrew Kemper

Great post!

----------


## omegajin

> Just got my TLPD on Ravencrest EU  TY!!


How did you get it to work on ravencrest? :O it was working before last hotfix and after that I couldnt get "instance not found" (ip not changing after changing zones).

Edit: It seem that they have "fixed" it, its working again  :Big Grin: . Ty ^^

----------


## Bokutox

> 760 noodle carts in and no TLPD.




OMFG? thats.... to manhy

----------


## Bokutox

> Came here to see if anyone else was having this issue. 2 days in a row now without a figurine, when I had been getting hits daily.


It works. You just gotta keep at it.

Also, Others might be farming this besides you so you gotta consider this

----------


## buntcake72

> It works. You just gotta keep at it.
> 
> Also, Others might be farming this besides you so you gotta consider this


Yeah true, i got a hit this morning but hit the targeting icon on NPC scan and it found nothing, couldn't even see the statue.

----------


## theunderdog102

> Yeah true, i got a hit this morning but hit the targeting icon on NPC scan and it found nothing, couldn't even see the statue.


then u just left it there, statues cant be targeted so if npc scan goes off u gotta look everywhere around u till u find it

----------


## MrMoggy

> OMFG? thats.... to manhy


i use about 30-40 a day on a low pop server and hes never shown up, ive killed the other annoying dragon quite a few times.

----------


## kantarell96

I got the transfer aborted message in Deepholm, that doesnt mean its working,right?

----------


## worm41

> I got the transfer aborted message in Deepholm, that doesnt mean its working,right?


how? does the trick still work?

----------


## kantarell96

I dont know, i just got the aborted message, but it doesnt mean it's working, that's why i am asking

----------


## dragons_nl

> I dont know, i just got the aborted message, but it doesnt mean it's working, that's why i am asking


 ** Aeonaxx ---- PATCHED, Does NOT work !!! ** Says the first page

----------


## CreeperDeath

> I dont know, i just got the aborted message, but it doesnt mean it's working, that's why i am asking


If you see this message and you can't see any other players but still see mobs, that means it works.

----------


## kantarell96

> If you see this message and you can't see any other players but still see mobs, that means it works.


So aeonaxx is working now?

----------


## Gentoo

> So aeonaxx is working now?


Look 2 posts up

----------


## Ferretybeast

Just want to confirm this is still working EU. I have characters on a few realms, and one of them doesn't actually have a cross realm IP to block but I managed to find 2 Vyragosa and 1 TLPD on my Horde character. It was tense, I kept missing the drake so he ended up doing 3 circuits! 

Little bit of info which I didn't realise at first though which helps; Being outside of a noodle cart you can still damage the mobs, they exist but are invisible. So doing an AOE where he 'should' be would kill it. I actually aggro'd the TLPD with a Heroic Throw which didn't one shot it, I phased out and noticed I was still in combat and still taking like 600 Dmg every few seconds. I did a quick Heroic Leap suddenly combat dropped.

Dropped the Noodle Cart and there was the corpse! Remember to spam right click and have Auto-Loot ON.

Good luck!

----------


## Thomja

Got my TLPD on the first try lol, also on a very populated server  :Big Grin:

----------


## f0xbug

Don't know if you have come across this yet. I've been able to get a Noodle Cart to work underwater briefly, but not in deep enough water to check the spawn point for Poseidus.

You need:
Noodle Cart Kits
Anglers Fishing Raft

Swim out to a spot where maybe 15-20 yards down there is floor. Cast the spell for Anglers Fishing Raft and then jump out of water for it to appear and hold you up. Then use your Noodle Cart kit. You will end up with a Noodle Cart open for a few seconds underwater.

Hope this might help lead to a better exploit.

----------


## Deezpair

I just spotted Vyragosa this way, but when i exit the noodle cart she dissapears... 
what am i doing wrong?

----------


## Bokutox

> I just spotted Vyragosa this way, but when i exit the noodle cart she dissapears... 
> what am i doing wrong?


You must, ATTACK ( used RANGED attack / spell ) immediatly.

Setup Noodlecart, where Vyrgosa becomes within Range of you rSpell / attack. and then Exit, and spam that attack.

You can ALSO.... Spot her, and then Fly to where she is going to be, after eexiting noodle cart, and do an AOE Ability in the air approximatly where she is. I use this way, much easier =p less nooodle carts.

----------


## Zolascius1

IPs on my server (Magtheridon EU) are all the same in every zone. Not sure if its a host or what. I get:

5.42.177.221
5.42.177.219

No aborted messages, etc. Also tried on The Sha'tar EU, same results.

edit: Got it working on The Sha'tar! Just need some noodles now.

----------


## qunzil

When I try to start peerblock it sais "The version of this file is not compatible with the version of windows you're running. I'm running W7 64-bit

----------


## radoo131

> IPs on my server (Magtheridon EU) are all the same in every zone. Not sure if its a host or what. I get:
> 
> 5.42.177.221
> 5.42.177.219
> 
> No aborted messages, etc. Also tried on The Sha'tar EU, same results.
> 
> edit: Got it working on The Sha'tar! Just need some noodles now.



I noticed it now too.Peerblock method not working anymore on magtheridon eu. But i can swear i did kill TLPD 2 or 3 weeks ago using this method on this realm. So its fixed on this realm.

----------


## xblubbx

Same on my realm, but IMO this only means that these realms host these zones, so this trick would never work. When you say that the peerblock method had worked for you, then it would mean that at that point your realm did NOT host the zones and through peerblock you stayed on your empty realm, and then suddenly when it stopped working it would mean that your realm from this point of time on wouldn't host these zones anymore. I rather believe that the method had never worked on your realm and you were just lucky. Or had you confirmed that you got transferred to another realm without peerblock?

----------


## radoo131

No i wasnt lucky. I was killing vyragosa from three other zones around two time per day.I found TLPD on 18 times.. Each zone was on different ip... I did kill rares for frostbitten with this method. And i did found few fake figurines in uldum. I even colected few books for dalaran higher learning achiev. But now every zone is under the same ip adress. I think it has something to do about the mantaince which was last week (there were rummors about merging).

----------


## Flinkeen

I keep getting these IP's with 5 in the beginning aswell. Getting worried that they've fixed it some way. Can we get a confirmation that it doesn't work at all anymore? would be cool if someone got another method  :Big Grin:

----------


## xblubbx

> [...} Each zone was on different ip...[...] But now every zone is under the same ip adress.


 ok that's interesting. I can't say how it was on my realm before, just that everything is on the same IPs now as well. I've also heard rumors about merging. Maybe they've disabled CRZ on realms that are going to be merged or something..

----------


## Vasortflam88

Any tips on how to get the tag on TLPD midair with a druid. I can't seem to get a spell off before they dissappear.

----------


## Flinkeen

> Any tips on how to get the tag on TLPD midair with a druid. I can't seem to get a spell off before they dissappear.


Try moonfire, then just wait his death out.

----------


## Zolascius1

Where is the ideal location to put down the carts & wait? I noticed the carts despawn after a couple of minutes. Do you have to check multiple spawn-points with the carts?

Have tried coming in from Crystalsong, Zul'Drak & Icecrown, no Vyra sightings from just south of the temple of storms, on the cliffside, as that's where many of the flightpaths cross. Not sure where the campers in this thread have been placing them, but I'd love to know more. Maybe my server's just being farmed, but who knows.

----------


## Maaarten

Edit: Nvm, I got the mount  :Big Grin:

----------


## PreH95

So i followed the guide, both on download and the manual. And i still dont get the Instance not found: Transfer aborted message. Need some help  :Frown:

----------


## Lumenatrum

I can get this to work in Northrend, but not in Outland - any reason why?

----------


## worm41

> Where is the ideal location to put down the carts & wait? I noticed the carts despawn after a couple of minutes. Do you have to check multiple spawn-points with the carts?
> 
> Have tried coming in from Crystalsong, Zul'Drak & Icecrown, no Vyra sightings from just south of the temple of storms, on the cliffside, as that's where many of the flightpaths cross. Not sure where the campers in this thread have been placing them, but I'd love to know more. Maybe my server's just being farmed, but who knows.


Place them at the bird's nest as described in http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...z-disable.html (How to get TLPD with Noodle Cart and CRZ Disable). If you use 3 noode carts there and wait ~ 30 seconds between them your almost sure to see the rare dragon if there are any  :Smile:

----------


## Lumenatrum

I am stuck at the flight path where he flies over the little village. The one where it doesn't intersect with the other flight paths. I am standing on a ledge near some trees and he flies by real close, but I can't hit him with Shuriken Toss. I've tried so many times. I've gotten it on my Pally really easy when he flew by but I can't get it on this char.

----------


## ChrisLF

I believe Blizzard may be fixing this permanently. Just yesterday I was able to go through and kill Vyra from Crystalsong, Zul'Drak & Icecrown. Every time I switched from one zone to Storm Peaks, I would get a little bit of lag, whatever weekly buff they had going on at the time would disappear, and then reappear after a few seconds, and I would get the error about Transfer Aborted Instance Not Found. Now, every time I go from one zone to the next, nothing happens. I've tried several times after restarting WoW and the Peerblock program, with no luck at all. Seems that all of Northrend, at least on my server, is now under the same IP. At least I got Aeonaxx first....

----------


## Lumenatrum

If I in somebody's party and do this trick, will it take me to their version of this realm, or mine? Like if they are on Korgath and I am on Kel'thuzad, would it take me to the Korgath version of the void zone or the Kel'thuzad?

----------


## Sariam1992

My realms IP has changed Barth US. 

TCP 192.168.1.168:62112 12.129.254.205:3724 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.168:62127 12.129.254.205:3724 ESTABLISHED

Is all I get now anywhere in Northrend.. and I had just used this method to get tlpd a week ago  :Frown:

----------


## Sklug

> My realms IP has changed Barth US. 
> 
> TCP 192.168.1.168:62112 12.129.254.205:3724 ESTABLISHED
> TCP 192.168.1.168:62127 12.129.254.205:3724 ESTABLISHED
> 
> Is all I get now anywhere in Northrend.. and I had just used this method to get tlpd a week ago


This just means you need to block the new IPs... often servers change their x-realm IPs and you need to manually enter them yourself. OP included instructions how.

----------


## Twitnit

think ive tried over 200 times and i am doing something wrong so i gave up, but i am happy for others if its working atleast  :Wink:  go get those mounts!

----------


## letcherouss

Just got my mount a few minutes ago, followed the instructions here and I read a couple guides on how normal people farm it. I posted up at Bor's Breath I think it was called and within 5 minutes TLPD showed up, chased him around the zone waiting for a spot that I could hit him with Arcane Shot after getting out of the cart. Be sure to bring lots of noodle carts think I went through about 15 just chasing him around.

Just wanted to update after getting TLPD I went to try and get the camel mount but there weren't any statues up (no real ones at least)

-Then I went and got Frostbitten

-Then I went and got Bloody Rare

----------


## Niomane

Seems i got a way around the problem of my realm being the host realm. My realm uses IP x.xx.177.xxx and is the host of the cross realm zone Uldum. 

If you get into a group with Oqueue (ordos for example) and get moved to a different realm. I can peerblock my own realm, leave the party, and go into uldum. This results in the Transfer aborted: instance not found message. It seems im then connected to IP x.xx.178.xxx (i thin this is another realm in the cross realm zone). 

I have yet to find any mysterious camel figurines, so i dont know yet if this truly places me in a empty realm.

----------


## Volterra

I finally got TLPD  :Big Grin: , tyvm

----------


## Verum

any one know the Ip address for stormscale eu, the normal one does not work

----------


## letcherouss

> any one know the Ip address for stormscale eu, the normal one does not work


If you look through this thread, I think it's on the first page you'll see a post about adding in your own IP's I had to add a couple in to block zones other than Stormpeaks from showing up.

----------


## maglarius

Dont know if it works, and kinda not want to gamble!

If i kill the Timelost on the Blocked Server and a friend is in the same grp (normal crz server) can i trade him the mount?

----------


## Elnortoix

Its Aeonaxx possible anyway?

----------


## omegajin

thank you ^^

----------


## Elnortoix

> thank you ^^




gratulation man, nice work!

----------


## Llan

Quick question; I have managed to get peerblock working, and got a Vyragosa kill. How long should I now wait before attempting again?

----------


## Mounty

> Anyone has issue with IP: 5.42.177.0 (5.42.177.159 or similar) ?


Yes, I'm either still on my realm, or getting kick from the WoW.

----------


## Grosmi7

Guys keep in mind* you can save noodle carts by using flight paths!*

Icecrown - Argent Tournament to K3
Crystalsong Forest - Dalran to Ulduar
Zul'Drak - Ebon Watch to Ulduar

This is more useful as Alliance since every FP will take you over Bor's Breath, almost as good for the Horde as well.

----------


## Grosmi7

> Quick question; I have managed to get peerblock working, and got a Vyragosa kill. How long should I now wait before attempting again?


On average 4-6 hours before next spawn, Vyragosa and TLPD have a 45min to 12 hours spawn ever since 4.0.6 according to Not So Rare - News, Updates, etc. (12h being the longest I had to wait).

----------


## DKsoloer

Lf some 90 ally for phasing pls Nekratul#2422

----------


## Saionara

> Yes, I'm either still on my realm, or getting kick from the WoW.


This. Keep getting [email protected] Mill

----------


## MartinoPlay

I try to use the exploit for the Camel Figurine... But I flew from Tanaris to Uldum and nothing happened...

EDIT: Today I tried it again and I read in the chat "Transfer aborted" etc. but sadly no camel figurine ^^

----------


## letcherouss

> I try to use the exploit for the Camel Figurine... But I flew from Tanaris to Uldum and nothing happened...


Same thing happening to me as well, was working everyday last week. Doesn't seem to be working in any zones, and the ip addresses are the same.

edit:
It's funny I was flying around still checking all the spots when suddenly i got some lag and assumed it was CRZ pulling me into it's loving embraces, flew to tanaris turned on peerblock and came back to Transfer aborted lol.

----------


## Hogaboga

Just got time lost proto drake from this! I read about this two days ago. Here are some of the things i did.

1. Peer lock did not work out of the box. Had to find my stormpeak ID. Found out my server (defias EU) was a host realm, so i used a friends ACC to CRZ me.

2. Flew to storm peaks. Noted the IP and blocked it. After that i flew around all other zones to find their ips. Once i knew what zones shared IP, i sorted them into groups.

3. Then i just used flight path from one of the grouped zones and checked. If i saw vyragosa i noted which of the 4 flight paths she used, then flew where i thought she woudl be and placed a kart. Killed her maybe 10-15 times. Never bothered to loot it.

And wintergrasp seems worthless to fly from. I noted other players questing/flying when i was on the flight path, and never saw vyragosa.



Used around 30 carts


Edit: Also got the camel today!

----------


## ataraxey

JUST GOT IT

Took 30 or so carts, didnt realize I needed to be killing the other rare dragon. Killed all 3 of them from each area earlier today, went back before bed and bam.

THANK YOU

----------


## fredebn

Does not seem to be working for me. Nothing really happens when I enter Storm Peaks. Any1 got any ideas why?

----------


## Bokutox

> Does not seem to be working for me. Nothing really happens when I enter Storm Peaks. Any1 got any ideas why?


Read the guide.

Do the Netstat Command, and enter in the IPS, and block them how i showed you ( copy them, change last number to 1, and then 255).

Itt still works so.

----------


## Bokutox

> Just got time lost proto drake from this! I read about this two days ago. Here are some of the things i did.
> 
> 1. Peer lock did not work out of the box. Had to find my stormpeak ID. Found out my server (defias EU) was a host realm, so i used a friends ACC to CRZ me.
> 
> 2. Flew to storm peaks. Noted the IP and blocked it. After that i flew around all other zones to find their ips. Once i knew what zones shared IP, i sorted them into groups.
> 
> 3. Then i just used flight path from one of the grouped zones and checked. If i saw vyragosa i noted which of the 4 flight paths she used, then flew where i thought she woudl be and placed a kart. Killed her maybe 10-15 times. Never bothered to loot it.
> 
> And wintergrasp seems worthless to fly from. I noted other players questing/flying when i was on the flight path, and never saw vyragosa.
> ...



Gratz times 2 man! glad i coul dhelp

----------


## fredebn

works fine

----------


## Dustpann

Any ideas on how i could trade TLPD to someone else, without them also being in the same phase i am? I tried group loots, but my party member didn't get to roll, the corpse disappears before i can even select a recipient via Master Loot, would FFA work and be tradable? I don't want to risk trying the wrong thing with the TLPD spawn, so i'm testing on other rares. Any tips appreciated, though needed ASAP 'cause he's up, and i don't want him to despawn (if they do). ^.^

I ended up losing him  :Frown:  Such a waste.

----------


## Turkey11

So is it impossible to get the Aeonaxx now?

----------


## joey932

Trying to catch the dragon today, but it did not, writes only "connection Battle.net disconnected. Help please  :Frown:  EU-Howling Fjord

----------


## goobyplsno

So it does the right instance out thing or whatever, but I can't seem to get any figurines - I've done 60 carts or so. However, I got TLPD. Additionally, can this work with taming pets?

----------


## Dustpann

> So it does the right instance out thing or whatever, but I can't seem to get any figurines - I've done 60 carts or so. However, I got TLPD. Additionally, can this work with taming pets?


I'll quote someone else in regards to taming pets. Was back further in this thread:




> I managed to tame Skoll using this.
> 
> What you'll need:
> - Reforge everything you can for haste;
> - Re-Gem for Haste;
> From gear only, I had 13000+ haste (33,19%)
> 
> - Glyph of Tame Beast;
> - Elixir of the Rapids (5 at least);
> ...


Now, for the Camel, there will only be 1 Figurine up at a time, and once that one is down, you'll have a 6-20ish hour respawn. So if you're not seeing any, check every couple of hours. Remember; as soon as you find 1, don't waste anymore carts checking for others for 6hrs, then return to checking every 2 if you can. Also, NPCscan and NPCscan Overlay are useful, and i also use TomTom to give a more accurate dot on where the camels will spawn. The reason for this is you can cut down on carts you use by overlapping some (using 1 cart to check for 2-3 spawn for ex.) 
I used around 32-36 carts in 1 full cycle, when i had no spawns up, and ofc less when i found a spawn. I'll say again; when you find 1, stop checking the rest of the area, there wont be anymore.

I've got 2 Camels, and 2 TLPD, so thankfully i can stop this now!! Just note the 1 spawn up, and the repawn timer, and don't spend too much time there expecting to see one. I only checked once per day.

----------


## fredebn

I was wondering if this could work with other items than noodle carts? fx. Sandbox Tiger - Item - World of Warcraft

----------


## MartinoPlay

Got TLPD today 8:05 after 2 or 3 Vyragosa kills  :Smile:  Thank you Boku!

----------


## goobyplsno

Where's a good spot for Melee to kill TLPD (coord's included) please :]

----------


## mregeur

I set everything up and it works great, found Vyrigosa and killed her yesterday at around 15:00. Went back at 23:00 and again at 09:00 this morning and can't find anything. I am parked up on the Broodmother's Nest. Is this cause someone has already killed the spawn using this method? Or is the spawn timer like 24 hours?

Also if I fly into SP from Icecrown or from Zul'Drak the IP isn't any different than if I fly in from the other zones. How did you guys get this to work? I got a friend in invite me to a different realm and the IP changed only very very slighty (as in 198.121.777.xxx instead of 198.121.778.xxx). Does this still mean it is a different realm and thus a chance for a second spawn?

----------


## fredebn

Vyragosa spawns every 45min-12 hours, with a slight chance of being TLPD. Maybe some1 else had already killed her on ur server before u came, or maybe u didnt check properly. I've killed Vyragosa around 8 times in 3 days without seeing TLPD.

----------


## mregeur

What spot do you use to check? I sit in the broodmother's nest and basically use 3 carts with 3 seconds in between. What experiences do you guys have?

----------


## Freb

I usually sit at bor's fall/breath and use it a little randomly. It's hard to know when to use it and where, since you can't rly know which spawn point its gonna be at.

----------


## Sliptree

I never use noodle carts to determine spawn point. When you hop into a noodle cart with this method, you're being put in the flight path zone. This means every rare you see while flying is in that zone, so just use FP's to save some noodle carts and wait for NPC Scanner to yell at you to determine if something's even up.

Anyhoo, nailed Dirkee once with this method and Vyragosa four times in the last day or so. Just a matter of time until TLPD spawns.

----------


## Dustpann

> What spot do you use to check? I sit in the broodmother's nest and basically use 3 carts with 3 seconds in between. What experiences do you guys have?


From my experience Broodmother's Nest is the most effective spot to sit. Though you said "3 carts with 3 seconds in between", thats not quite the best imo. I used 2 carts for their duration, with about 20-30secs between drops. If a Vyr or TLPD isn't up once the second cart expires, try the northern route. I dropped a cart on the ledge of the building in the side of the moutain, just East of Snowdrift Plains. Dropping there intercepts the rares path in 2 points. I stayed for the duration of one cart, and if no sighting, i moved up further to Ulduar (though you could stay where tou were, i just moved to save on waiting). 

9 times out of 10, I got a rare by sitting @ Broodmother's Nest.

I've had 3 TLPD to date.

----------


## Shinigami40k

So there is no way to trade TLPD?

----------


## Steady Mobbin

Just FYI the OP's edit saying Aoenaxx is patched is wrong. Got this guy yesterday still working on my TLPD.

----------


## sany89

> Just FYI the OP's edit saying Aoenaxx is patched is wrong. Got this guy yesterday still working on my TLPD.


how the hell? :confused:

----------


## Sliptree

How did you do it? If it's still viable then please let us know your method or if you used the one in this thread.

Oh, and to round out my last post, I got TLPD after phasing to another realm. Working on the camel now, but boy this is gonna be expensive considering each spawn point requires a cart, more carts to get close to the statue, and still more carts to click it while hoping it's not fake.

----------


## Rodney Forrest Jr.

please let me know if this is true i been trying today with no luck, am i wasting my time?

----------


## raineman

Got my Grey Camel today 8/25! Thanks for the guide.

I used well over a thousand carts over the course of several weeks, but it was worth it.

----------


## Bokutox

> please let me know if this is true i been trying today with no luck, am i wasting my time?


Yes this still works...

Aeonaxx doesnt tho.

----------


## xAndrea

I finally got my TLPD this morning, many many thanks Boku  :Smile: 

I got a question tho, if my realm is host for a specific zone, will the peerblock thing ever work for that zone?

----------


## ChrisLF

> Yes this still works...
> 
> Aeonaxx doesnt tho.



Boku, I JUST did this not even 2 weeks ago for the first time and got Aeonaxx with no issues...although since logging in today after maintenance, I haven't seen Vyra, Dirkee, or TLPD in Storm Peaks from any of the surrounding zones, despite getting the instance not found messages...starting to think I'll never get TLPD for my hunter.

----------


## Sliptree

Going by the screenshot of Aeonaxx being gotten just last page, I'd say the method still works but requires absolute pinpoint timing, though not the timing given.

----------


## Hirin

Not getting the instance not found message, I've added peerblock to the firewall and all but still can't get phased...

----------


## Grosmi7

> Going by the screenshot of Aeonaxx being gotten just last page, I'd say the method still works but requires absolute pinpoint timing, though not the timing given.


I've been trying whole night, only managed to break in once (the very first attempt lol) nothing since 22, often don't even get the deserter debuff.

Can't figure it out how it works and why did it work the first time and not the other times (same IPs and all).

----------


## Steady Mobbin

> Going by the screenshot of Aeonaxx being gotten just last page, I'd say the method still works but requires absolute pinpoint timing, though not the timing given.


I started by hitting enable IMMEDIATELY after the bar hit 90% then next try .5 secs after it hit 90, next try 1 sec after it hits 90 so on and so on. Use different characters to avoid deserter debuff. I got it slightly AFTER 90% took me about 10 tries. My buddy still hasn't been able to get it to work since I told him. The timing must be immaculate. Good luck all. I wouldn't make an account to come on here and lie to yall lol just thought people would read the OP saying it's patched and not even try it because they think it doesn't work when really still does.

----------


## CreeperDeath

> I started by hitting enable IMMEDIATELY after the bar hit 90% then next try .5 secs after it hit 90, next try 1 sec after it hits 90 so on and so on. Use different characters to avoid deserter debuff. I got it slightly AFTER 90% took me about 10 tries. My buddy still hasn't been able to get it to work since I told him. The timing must be immaculate. Good luck all. I wouldn't make an account to come on here and lie to yall lol just thought people would read the OP saying it's patched and not even try it because they think it doesn't work when really still does.


If you can prove and post a screenshot I will +rep you

----------


## Sliptree

> If you can prove and post a screenshot I will +rep you


Go look at the last page.

----------


## Grosmi7

> If you can prove and post a screenshot I will +rep you


He has screenshot on page 43, also I can confirm it works, i managed to make it work ONCE in 7 hour period.

Servers had a restart today so no point trying for 2-3 days (giving Aeonaxx some time to spawn).

edit - + 2 rep to steady for explaining.

----------


## jimmys96

> I started by hitting enable IMMEDIATELY after the bar hit 90% then next try .5 secs after it hit 90, next try 1 sec after it hits 90 so on and so on. Use different characters to avoid deserter debuff. I got it slightly AFTER 90% took me about 10 tries. My buddy still hasn't been able to get it to work since I told him. The timing must be immaculate. Good luck all. I wouldn't make an account to come on here and lie to yall lol just thought people would read the OP saying it's patched and not even try it because they think it doesn't work when really still does.


Does it specifically have to be a BG or could you use the dungeon teleport in/out too?

----------


## Steady Mobbin

> Does it specifically have to be a BG or could you use the dungeon teleport in/out too?



Haven't tried dungeon teleport, that may work. Does anyone know if there is an item similar to noodle cart to use under water?

----------


## jimmys96

> Haven't tried dungeon teleport, that may work. Does anyone know if there is an item similar to noodle cart to use under water?


nope, no poseidus method yet

----------


## CreeperDeath

> How did you do it? If it's still viable then please let us know your method or if you used the one in this thread.
> 
> Oh, and to round out my last post, I got TLPD after phasing to another realm. Working on the camel now, but boy this is gonna be expensive considering each spawn point requires a cart, more carts to get close to the statue, and still more carts to click it while hoping it's not fake.


You should check your npc scan with the ID of the figurine before attempting to click on it. I've heard stories where it was the good one, would teleport, get loading screen, and back in uldum because peerblock blocked feralas. Make sure you disable peerblock once you've clicked the good statue.




> I started by hitting enable IMMEDIATELY after the bar hit 90% then next try .5 secs after it hit 90, next try 1 sec after it hits 90 so on and so on. Use different characters to avoid deserter debuff. I got it slightly AFTER 90% took me about 10 tries. My buddy still hasn't been able to get it to work since I told him. The timing must be immaculate. Good luck all. I wouldn't make an account to come on here and lie to yall lol just thought people would read the OP saying it's patched and not even try it because they think it doesn't work when really still does.


Wow... It worked... I didn't get to see Aeonaxx again on my own server, might be someone else who got it, but I did SAW Transfer aborded. I did exactly like you said, got the right timing after 3 tries, calculate a long second in your head before click Enable on peerblock (at 90% of course). I'll try to post a screenshot of a fresh Aeonaxx when I see it. Btw +rep Steady and thanks, you made alot of people smile I think !

----------


## Grosmi7

> Wow... It worked... I didn't get to see Aeonaxx again on my own server, might be someone else who got it, but I did SAW Transfer aborded. I did exactly like you said, got the right timing after 3 tries, calculate a long second in your head before click Enable on peerblock (at 90% of course). I don't know if it has something to do with it, but I succeded when my toon wasn't in any zone (blank/in the void), maybe it's not related at all... I'll try to post a screenshot of a fresh Aeonaxx when I see it. Btw +rep Steady and thanks, you made alot of people smile I think !


Server maintenance happened less than 20h ago (in EU) and slightly longer in US, give it a couple of days before Aeonaxx spawns  :Smile:

----------


## TeQ99

trying to get the tlpd but when i start peerblock and go to the camp sport. 
i activate the noodle cart. Looks good. but after 2 or 3 cart i get disconnected. what do i do wrong?

----------


## Sliptree

Alright, gonna give the Aeonaxx method a couple shots today since it's been confirmed it really does work. Not expecting to see Aeonaxx, but I want to get the timing down.

From there it's just thousands of noodle carts for the camel. Yay.

----------


## mogge21

So might be a silly question. But have anyone been banned for using Peerblock to exploit the rares?

----------


## Sliptree

Damn this timing is tough. I either get Character Not Found or log in normally. May need a stopwatch or something.

----------


## Alfalfa

Saw a vyragosa, killed it, and it died on the side of a ledge.

Going to buy a **** ton of noodle carts.

----------


## Ovski_sSx

Thanks for tips,

Works with : Noodle Cart Kit - Spell - World of Warcraft

Ovski.

----------


## Skydive92

Since the mob "exists" even though I can't see it without the noodle cart, can I just hover in its path and get aggro from the invisible Vyragosa/Tlpd? Don't have many range attacks as rogue

----------


## Freb

> Damn this timing is tough. I either get Character Not Found or log in normally. May need a stopwatch or something.


I don't get what the problem is, I find it very easy, and it works every time.

----------


## sany89

> I don't get what the problem is, I find it very easy, and it works every time.


i think he is talking about the new aeonaxx method ... i cant get it to work too  :Frown:

----------


## Fumi

for TLPD am i supposed to be spaming noodle carts? or jus stand in it? if anyone could post a picture where they are standing i would appriciate it  :Smile:

----------


## CreeperDeath

> for TLPD am i supposed to be spaming noodle carts? or jus stand in it? if anyone could post a picture where they are standing i would appriciate it


Look at my post: How to get TLPD with noodle Cart and Disable CRZ. Enjoy

----------


## eternalrain21

Awesome! First time I tried the trick in Stormpeaks, my NPC scan went off instantly, and it was the TLPD. Took about 50 carts to finally kill/loot it, but I am very happy.

Also, I have managed to break into the Deppholm CRZ two times now. Yesterday, and today. Both times I got the chat notification, and all of the rares were up. Except Aeonaxx! So, it is definitely possible to do, but I cannot confirm that Aeonaxx can be killed in it. Anyone know why he wouldn't be up?

----------


## Grosmi7

> Awesome! First time I tried the trick in Stormpeaks, my NPC scan went off instantly, and it was the TLPD. Took about 50 carts to finally kill/loot it, but I am very happy.
> 
> Also, I have managed to break into the Deppholm CRZ two times now. Yesterday, and today. Both times I got the chat notification, and all of the rares were up. Except Aeonaxx! So, it is definitely possible to do, but I cannot confirm that Aeonaxx can be killed in it. Anyone know why he wouldn't be up?


Spawn chance is rather low, it can take a few days before it spawns after server restart/maintenance. Same story with tlpd (just that Vyra doesn't despawn, unlike Blood Seeker).

----------


## ChrisLF

> i think he is talking about the new aeonaxx method ... i cant get it to work too


What "new" method for Aeonaxx? I got it on my first try within the past 2 to 3 weeks using the method posted on the very first page. It worked perfectly fine for me.

----------


## zambooboo

I have tried this 100 times and every single time I try to do it with Deepholm all I keep getting is "Character not found" and back to character screen. I have blocked all proper IP's and have done it right at 90%......... others say it still works - what's with the character not found bs???

----------


## eternalrain21

If you click "enable" too soon you get Character Not Found. If you click too late, then you just get entered into the zone. If you click JUST right, you get the instance not found message. Character Not Found is actually good. It means you haven't wasted you try. Just keep trying. Both times I have successfully done it, I went through about 5-10 "Not found" before I found the sweet spot.

----------


## zambooboo

> If you click "enable" too soon you get Character Not Found. If you click too late, then you just get entered into the zone. If you click JUST right, you get the instance not found message. Character Not Found is actually good. It means you haven't wasted you try. Just keep trying. Both times I have successfully done it, I went through about 5-10 "Not found" before I found the sweet spot.


Damn bro! I have gotten this like 5953858 times.... guess keep trying eh?

----------


## Skydive92

I just tried aeonaxx and got in on my third try. I wasnt expecting to see him, but it felt good to have the confirmation that it indeed does work. That being said I didnt see him and npcscan didnt went off. This was about 5 minutes ago

https://i.imgur.com/VBdpPqX.jpg

I have my game set to windows mode while I enable peerblock if it matters.

----------


## eternalrain21

Here is a question I have: Is the CRZ pocket zone we enter unique to the character? or server? Like does every player on my server who does this trick go to the same CRZ zone, or is it just for me? Further, is it unique to each character? Like if i bring 10 characters there, and do the trick with each one, is it different for each of them, giving me 10 chances at Aeonaxx?

Also, does anyone know why Deepholm functions differently than the other zones? Why can we see all of the mobs in the Deepholm CRZ, but need noodle carts for other zones?

----------


## jimmys96

> Here is a question I have: Is the CRZ pocket zone we enter unique to the character? or server? Like does every player on my server who does this trick go to the same CRZ zone, or is it just for me? Further, is it unique to each character? Like if i bring 10 characters there, and do the trick with each one, is it different for each of them, giving me 10 chances at Aeonaxx?
> 
> Also, does anyone know why Deepholm functions differently than the other zones? Why can we see all of the mobs in the Deepholm CRZ, but need noodle carts for other zones?


your whole realm. hence it doesnt work for realms hosting that part of the CRZ
and deepholm is different cause instanced i believe. i could very well be wrong about that though...

----------


## deathofages

After only 13 vyragosa kills I was able to snag a TLPD today using this. 
Thanks for posting.

----------


## Furiezz

After Just getting the Peerblock to work. Got 1 camel figurine and Got the mount!!! a Friend of mine inv'd me and we got him the mount aswell! This still works it seems Major rep! +1

----------


## Sliptree

Camel Figurine is now the bane of my existence. And my noodle carts.

----------


## ShinjidaiNoKami

Does poseidus spawn in the non crz zone?. I know you cant use noodle carts but there might be another way.

----------


## CreeperDeath

> Does poseidus spawn in the non crz zone?. I know you cant use noodle carts but there might be another way.


He does... Just like every other rare in game, except for Aeonaxx.

----------


## sany89

you think there could be a way to obtain poseidus?

----------


## Rodney Forrest Jr.

> Awesome! First time I tried the trick in Stormpeaks, my NPC scan went off instantly, and it was the TLPD. Took about 50 carts to finally kill/loot it, but I am very happy.
> 
> Also, I have managed to break into the Deppholm CRZ two times now. Yesterday, and today. Both times I got the chat notification, and all of the rares were up. Except Aeonaxx! So, it is definitely possible to do, but I cannot confirm that Aeonaxx can be killed in it. Anyone know why he wouldn't be up?



where are you hitting it at for Aeonaxx? I have tried right before at 90 etc and still not luck anyhelp would be great.

me

----------


## Alfalfa

Ok, I got vyragosa twice but I'm having incredible difficulty looting him. I phase almost instantly after exiting the cart and I am spamming a macro that targets him and interact with target. I'm also over the body.

Anyone else experience this? If this has been asked before, I apologize, don't feel like looking through 46 pages.

----------


## krisha

> Ok, I got vyragosa twice but I'm having incredible difficulty looting him. I phase almost instantly after exiting the cart and I am spamming a macro that targets him and interact with target. I'm also over the body.
> 
> Anyone else experience this? If this has been asked before, I apologize, don't feel like looking through 46 pages.


try it again and again, sometime the server responses too fast and the npcs disapear without you can interact with them

----------


## ChrisLF

> Ok, I got vyragosa twice but I'm having incredible difficulty looting him. I phase almost instantly after exiting the cart and I am spamming a macro that targets him and interact with target. I'm also over the body.
> 
> Anyone else experience this? If this has been asked before, I apologize, don't feel like looking through 46 pages.


It's a waste of time and noodle carts trying to loot Vyragosa unless you're just doing it for practice.

----------


## Skydive92

So today I enabled peerblock just before entering stormpeeks coming from icecrown, and sure enough everything worked. killed vyra yada yada.. then I went to do the same from zul'drak, and killed vyragosa again just 6 mins later. When I set up a noodle cart, to see whether I managed to kill her within that one second (i am still practicing for when tlpd shows up), a horde player showed up next to her without a noodle cart and was inspecting the corpse (I killed her though, I had the loot icon). After making sure she was dead and leaving the noodle cart, the player was still there and followed me for a minute before disappearing. What confused me is the fact that he was able to see the dragon without a noodle cart. What does this mean? What happend? I assume if hes a player from my realm using the same method, he'd need to use a noodle cart too?

----------


## mregeur

Someone posted an interesting question a couple pages back:

Does this work zoning out of an instance too? Why does it need to be a BG? Wouldn't it work zoning in from SW portal also?

----------


## CreeperDeath

> Ok, I got vyragosa twice but I'm having incredible difficulty looting him. I phase almost instantly after exiting the cart and I am spamming a macro that targets him and interact with target. I'm also over the body.
> 
> Anyone else experience this? If this has been asked before, I apologize, don't feel like looking through 46 pages.


Try to bind a "Interact with target" key. But imo, you shouldnt waste noodle cart to loot her, (unless you REALLY want her despawn 15-30 min quicker).

----------


## salac

> Someone posted an interesting question a couple pages back:
> 
> Does this work zoning out of an instance too? Why does it need to be a BG? Wouldn't it work zoning in from SW portal also?


It's all about IP addresses of servers which holds the zones you are trying to get into. Check your connections with netstat both in Stormwind and Deepholm and see if those are different. If they are, it should work.

In my case, they are not - IP address of Orgrimaar zone is the same as the one of the two i am getting in Deepholm, so no, it won't work for me.

Same applies to TLPD - check ip addresses before you start to zone from Icecrown/Crystalsong/Zuldrak. I noticed that Crystalsong and Zuldrak some weeks have the same addresses, sometimes it is not the case. Icecrown was always separated for me

----------


## CreeperDeath

> It's all about IP addresses of servers which holds the zones you are trying to get into. Check your connections with netstat both in Stormwind and Deepholm and see if those are different. If they are, it should work.
> 
> In my case, they are not - IP address of Orgrimaar zone is the same as the one of the two i am getting in Deepholm, so no, it won't work for me.
> 
> Same applies to TLPD - check ip addresses before you start to zone from Icecrown/Crystalsong/Zuldrak. I noticed that Crystalsong and Zuldrak some weeks have the same addresses, sometimes it is not the case. Icecrown was always separated for me


really dig into this  :Smile: 

Yes, on some server, crystal and zuldrak are the same... Also, don't forget to check dragonblight, using the fp. ^^

----------


## salac

Tried a lot of Aeonaxx, and just cannot do it properly  :Smile: 

Can some of you guys who had success with it write here state of established connections before and after you zoned out of CRZ?

Would be really helpful  :Smile:

----------


## Sklug

> Tried a lot of Aeonaxx, and just cannot do it properly 
> 
> Can some of you guys who had success with it write here state of established connections before and after you zoned out of CRZ?
> 
> Would be really helpful


There is a better details in "ELITE" section. I'd suggest buying donator to access them.

----------


## CreeperDeath

> There is a better details in "ELITE" section. I'd suggest buying donator to access them.


Was gonna say itt but I didn't knew if I was "allowed" ^^

----------


## Skydive92

Managed to get into deepholm every now and then, but no Aeonaxx sighting yet.

----------


## Galimbor

got anyone banned from this?

----------


## ChrisLF

> got anyone banned from this?


Should read back a bit. Plenty of others already asked.

----------


## Deezpair

Do you wait long for TLPD or after 5mins leave?

----------


## Rsnlol

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but you can stand on the elevators in storm peaks and still see mobs. You can see Vyragosa or TLPD if it flies by. You still have to use noodle carts to kill TLPD/Vyragosa.

----------


## Fr33styler

> Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but you can stand on the elevators in storm peaks and still see mobs. You can see Vyragosa or TLPD if it flies by. You still have to use noodle carts to kill TLPD/Vyragosa.


Where are the elevators located?  :Smile:

----------


## Rsnlol

Snowdrift Plains top left on the map

----------


## ChrisLF

Finally got TLPD today thanks to this. No SS, though...I was too excited.

----------


## eternalrain21

Ugh. Been getting into the CRZ in Deepholm now twice a day, for the last week, morning and night, but still no Aeo. Very annoying, but glad it is working.  :Smile:

----------


## moener

Just got TLPD thanks to this

----------


## ShinjidaiNoKami

If you are 2 borred finding tlpd i can find it for you and invite you over to kill it for a small fee. If interested pm me on skype : insane.paladin

----------


## razer86

Just got TLPD with 2min left before server restarts!!

----------


## Fr33styler

I finally got Aeonaxx, cheers!

----------


## eternalrain21

> I finally got Aeonaxx, cheers!


Awesome! Grats! Glad to know it is still working.  :Smile:

----------


## JasonConcorde

I have read a lot about this. Ive noticed people saying if they dont see the Timelost or Vyragosa, they leave the zone and come back from a different zone (like Zul Drak), and it could be up... How does that work if it is the same Instance that we are going back to each time? Dont we still have to wait for the spawn?

Also where do you guys usually camp to find the TLPD most commonly?

----------


## ChrisLF

> I have read a lot about this. Ive noticed people saying if they dont see the Timelost or Vyragosa, they leave the zone and come back from a different zone (like Zul Drak), and it could be up... How does that work if it is the same Instance that we are going back to each time? Dont we still have to wait for the spawn?
> 
> Also where do you guys usually camp to find the TLPD most commonly?


It's because Zul'Drak has a different IP, and therefore is a different instance than Icecrown or Crystalsong. Each zone (usually) has it's own IP address and therefore is considered a different instance. It's not Storm Peak's instance you're going into, it's the other zone's instance you're staying in, so actually it's not the same instance each time - it's important to note, though, that sometimes Zul'Drak and Crystalsong will share an IP. Or maybe Icecrown and Crystalsong. Some weeks you will only get 2 opportunities per spawn period and some you will get 3. 

The best way I figured to check for spawns and not waste too many Noodle Carts was just to fly in from each neighboring zone on a Flight Path. From Icecrown, fly from the Argent Tournament Grounds to K3. From Zul'Drak fly from Ebon Watch to Ulduar, and from Crystalsong fly from Dalaran to Ulduar. These 3 FP's will take you over the largest part of the paths. Should you see Vyragosa or TLPD during your flight, make note of which path they are on and then just enable PeerBlock before you land which will prevent you from switching to the CRZ. You will get the aborted transfer message as soon as you land. Then you can fly back to a spot on that path where you can hit them easily from the ground and wait for them to fly by again. I usually fly in from all 3 different zones and get a confirmed sighting before going in for the kill (if it's only Vyra...if it's TLPD, then go for it immediately lol). If I fly from Icecrown to K3 and don't see it, then I'll fly from K3 to Zul'Drak and then turn around and fly from Zul'Drak to Ulduar, and then on to Dalaran, then back to Ulduar...until I've gotten a confirmed sighting on all 3 FP's. If two of the zones happen to be sharing an IP that week, then you'll figure it out pretty quickly when you get to your camp spot, set up the Noodle Cart, and end up seeing a dead big blue dragon right underneath you.

----------


## Skydive92

So i get into deepholm every now and then but when I do, I dont see any rares at all? what am I doing wrong? I get the instance not found message, and see other npcs.

EDIT* would it be safe to stay in the instance aborted zone for a couple of hours to wait for his spawn, or should I not be spending too much time there? thanks

----------


## pita22

after the 5 ot 6 "TRANSFER Aborted: Instance Not Found" i got a disconected, not enough time to reach the hotspot

have this been patched or i'm doing something wrong?

----------


## rets187

Got my timelost today doing this, i flew from dalaran got it after my 2nd time going out there!

----------


## LDB99131_in

When i click enable in peerblock, i get an auto disconnect from wow. Can someone help me ? D:

----------


## whey

Can someone please explain why the first post is saying aeonaxx is patched and doesn't work anymore and people still say, yay got aeonax now thx! ???

Can someone please tell me if it works or not??

----------


## Damien Maurey

yes it still works, I got there at 6 days with PeerBlock

----------


## olisaurus95

9 Vyragosa kills so far, guess TLPD should come up soon enough.
Either way legit guide, +1 from me(edit, I have no idea how to rep you, my kind words will have to do for now)

----------


## Skydive92

edit* Both methods work.

----------


## Oeoeoe

Any way to get poseidus with this? Saw that OP doesn't have one yet

----------


## Damien Maurey

aeonaxx still works I just get the horse there in less than an hour

----------


## matee89

There is a possible new method for Aeonaxx which people have found out. It is very similar to the old one:

1. Keep peerblock disabled while in Deepholm and que for the bg.
2. Accept the bg. As soon as you are on loading screen, force quit (ALT-F4) the game.
3. Wait 5+ minutes.
4. If you left the bg at the right point at the loading screen, on character selection you should see that the current zone is blank under your character. If it is so, you did it right.
5. Enable peerblock at 90% + 0,5sec.
6. Transfer aborted should appear.

I have managed to get transfer aborted message more often doing so. It could be as well placebo effect that it's more effective that the old one, but at least it works  :Smile: . Cheers!

----------


## thedudeguysthing

You sure that works? been trying it to no avail

----------


## adroitlol

I too have been trying continuously to get the trick to work for deepholm. Should I be blocking all established connections or just the deepholm connect?

When I blocked all connections I would frequently get the "Character not found" message. Now when I only block deepholm I port straight into the zone as normal.

I get two IPs, one that I've matched to my home world by testing it with netstat in orgrimmar and then the deepholm ip.

----------


## razer86

Use the netstat -n command as described plenty of times in this tread to find your Org IP, then zone into Deepholm and run it again.
You should see a new IP that is ESTABLISHED when you enter Deepholm.
Fly to the boat, logout, block the new IP you found (not the Org one (if you are horde))
Log in, Fly off boat.

If your Org and Deepholm IP's are the same, then you need to try on a different server

----------


## never_healed

lf someone who can get me a TLPD safe kill, pm me for details if youre interested and can deliver.

----------


## eternalrain21

Okay folks, so I finally got Aeonaxx, before work this morning! So, I'm going to share a little secret I have been using. While any battleground will work, there is one that works better than the rest. Specifically queue for Strand of the Ancients. What you want is to get in, and be on the boat, NOT the fortress. The only way to get on the boat is if you get into the battle right at the beginning, as the attackers, or if you are the defenders, then you need to play the round until it sends you to the boat. Now, close out of WoW, and wait the normal 5-10 mins. When you log back in, you will notice that your character has no zone listed under their name, it will just be blank. Now, disable ALL of your add-ons, you want nothing changing the load time of the zone. Log into your character, and at 90% turn on peer block. If you do it too quickly, you will get the normal "character not found", so it will take a few tries. However, the game is significantly more lenient when you are coming from this "nonzone" of the boat, than from a normal battleground map, and i promise you will get in easier, and faster this way. Try it, you will be amazed.

----------


## adroitlol

> Okay folks, so I finally got Aeonaxx, before work this morning! So, I'm going to share a little secret I have been using. While any battleground will work, there is one that works better than the rest. Specifically queue for Strand of the Ancients. What you want is to get in, and be on the boat, NOT the fortress. The only way to get on the boat is if you get into the battle right at the beginning, as the attackers, or if you are the defenders, then you need to play the round until it sends you to the boat. Now, close out of WoW, and wait the normal 5-10 mins. When you log back in, you will notice that your character has no zone listed under their name, it will just be blank. Now, disable ALL of your add-ons, you want nothing changing the load time of the zone. Log into your character, and at 90% turn on peer block. If you do it too quickly, you will get the normal "character not found", so it will take a few tries. However, the game is significantly more lenient when you are coming from this "nonzone" of the boat, than from a normal battleground map, and i promise you will get in easier, and faster this way. Try it, you will be amazed.


I can confirm that this worked on the first try for me. No Aeonaxx spawn but I was zoned with the "No Instance Found" text.

----------


## pbzz

> Okay folks, so I finally got Aeonaxx, before work this morning! So, I'm going to share a little secret I have been using. While any battleground will work, there is one that works better than the rest. Specifically queue for Strand of the Ancients. What you want is to get in, and be on the boat, NOT the fortress. The only way to get on the boat is if you get into the battle right at the beginning, as the attackers, or if you are the defenders, then you need to play the round until it sends you to the boat. Now, close out of WoW, and wait the normal 5-10 mins. When you log back in, you will notice that your character has no zone listed under their name, it will just be blank. Now, disable ALL of your add-ons, you want nothing changing the load time of the zone. Log into your character, and at 90% turn on peer block. If you do it too quickly, you will get the normal "character not found", so it will take a few tries. However, the game is significantly more lenient when you are coming from this "nonzone" of the boat, than from a normal battleground map, and i promise you will get in easier, and faster this way. Try it, you will be amazed.


^ same here.. it worked but no Aeonaxx.
any tips on how to camp with this tool? like how many times do i have to do this or just stay there in the "No Instance Found" zone?
thank you! and sorry for my poor english

----------


## marktob

My first comment on this website, but definitely in need of some +rep for eternalrain21, I struggled to get into this "No instance found" area for ages, this tactic comes up and I get it in one AND I managed to bag Aoenaxx too!

Amazing dude.

----------


## SH4D0WS1N

I used to do this just fine up until today. I don't know if I'm having an off day or something but I literally cannot get a cast off before I phase out anymore. I've killed Vyra maybe 7 times before this (Vyra again, still no TLPD). Anyone else have this issue and managed to fix it? I tired maybe five times today on the same Vyra and wasted a LOT of noodle carts (20 or so) because I couldn't hit it  :Frown:

----------


## eternalrain21

> My first comment on this website, but definitely in need of some +rep for eternalrain21, I struggled to get into this "No instance found" area for ages, this tactic comes up and I get it in one AND I managed to bag Aoenaxx too!
> 
> Amazing dude.


So happy it is working for everyone! Just glad to help the community. Though I definitely don't say no to rep!

----------


## eternalrain21

> I used to do this just fine up until today. I don't know if I'm having an off day or something but I literally cannot get a cast off before I phase out anymore. I've killed Vyra maybe 7 times before this (Vyra again, still no TLPD). Anyone else have this issue and managed to fix it? I tired maybe five times today on the same Vyra and wasted a LOT of noodle carts (20 or so) because I couldn't hit it


I had the same issue, and could never get a cast off. What worked for me was using my mage, popping a noodle cart, and waiting until he is almost right over me. Then, jumping out of my cart, mounting up, flying straight up to where he would be, and popping my arcane burst spell. What you may not realize, is that even though you can't see him, you can still hit him with aoe attacks. It takes practice, and luck, but eventually you can judge it right, and nail him. You will know it worked because you will go into combat, and your combat log will show the target trying to hit you. Then, just use a few more aoe spells, and he will die. Finally, pop a noodle cart where the body should be, and presto you can see the shiny corpse. Good luck!

----------


## djukaa

#eternarain21 tryed ur method for aeonaxx and it worked got instance not found, but no aoenaxx :Frown:  SHould i wait him or try later?

----------


## m60gunner

maybe something got patched or changed just recently
I can use peerblock no problem - I can get in visual range of TLPD no problem - I have a spot that he flys directly up to and easily in range of my hunters shot
so when he is almost in melee range (real real close) I dismount the noodle cart and furiously spam the shot and the TLPD always despawns before the shot can send
now this is not me waiting too long or a problem with disabling crz or anything else, just that the TLPD despawns too fast to get any shot off at all

I spent a 20 stack of the noodle carts and I am completely convinced something has changed with the noodle carts trick

for TLPD the fun seems to be over

----------


## eternalrain21

> #eternarain21 tryed ur method for aeonaxx and it worked got instance not found, but no aoenaxx SHould i wait him or try later?


Well, he is still a rare spawn, and your CRZ is shared with others on your server. So, someone else on your server using this same trick may have killed him recently. This means that you would still be waiting a long time. I haven't tested camping out in the CRZ, but you are welcome to try. Personally? With how easy it is to get in via the Strand of the Ancients trick, I think it is better to just come back again later. But, hey, YMMV.  :Smile:

----------


## timebandit1

Don't give up on normal spawn if this method is no longer working...

When I came out of Ulduar yesterday, the TLPD corpse (!!!) was lying in Bor's breath.

We flew over the exact spot 20 min earlier, and then a raid passed thru in route to Ulduar (makes me so pissed off).
Assumed the leetzors got it.

----------


## m60gunner

> What you may not realize, is that even though you can't see him, you can still hit him with aoe attacks. It takes practice, and luck, but eventually you can judge it right, and nail him.


I been thinking about what you said here. I can get in position and with the noodle carts guarantee he is in range but I cant get out of the cart fast enough to engage it before it despawns. Maybe I could jump out of the noodle cart and activate the yaungol battle horn and make it agro to me. Problem is at that point it would be attacking me and I couldnt see it. I am a hunter so I dont have a targetless aoe and I dont have engineering for something like a bomb. 

I guess you could get a laugh here but maybe jump out of cart, hit the battle horn and then start throwing ez-throw dynamite at my feet to eventually kill it?

----------


## Cen4r1us

just got Aeonaxx on US server, qeue for strand of ancients (BG), alt f4 on the boat (if start on defending side, wait till you go to the attacking one), wait till 90% +1 sec and enable.
Already bagged TLPD and Uldum's camel, missing Poseidus now.

Anyone find out a way to use noodles inside water or to get non CRZ with mobs in Vashjir?

----------


## Deezpair

20+ vyra, 0 TLPD  :Frown:

----------


## Grosmi7

> 20+ vyra, 0 TLPD


Don't give up!!  :Smile:  I do a lot of legit camping too, sometimes it takes me 20+ vyra kills to see TLPD spawn (on the same realm).

He will spawn, you have 3 different realms to use and that will surely increase your chance.

----------


## hideyokidz

> Don't give up!!  I do a lot of legit camping too, sometimes it takes me 20+ vyra kills to see TLPD spawn (on the same realm).
> 
> He will spawn, you have 3 different realms to use and that will surely increase your chance.


4 actually. I get different zones when enabling it in: 
Dalaran
Icecrown
Dragonblight
Wintergrasp

----------


## Deezpair

Frozen Sea also

----------


## m60gunner

even if there were 50 zones to give you alternate crz portals, if you cant get out of the noodle cart fast enough none of this other stuff matters

have any of you tried to farm tlpd last few days?

seems they patched it so you cant exit the cart fast enough to shoot before despawn - or is there some new trick to this?

----------


## ckotte

hey guys! tell me pls what s the Noodle cart ( Noodle Cart Kit - Item - World of Warcraft ????) and what s the reason and the aim of using it? Dont understand...

----------


## m60gunner

> Dont understand...


read the first 50 pages of this string and you will understand

----------


## hideyokidz

> read the first 50 pages of this string and you will understand


I killed 4 vyragosas like 1 hour ago  :Smile:  no problem with pulling or killing them from exiting cart...

----------


## Feirunex

can you do a video about it? :/

----------


## m60gunner

> I killed 4 vyragosas like 1 hour ago  no problem with pulling or killing them from exiting cart...


well multiple people are having problems with the cart exit part just recently - are you using a single target ability or spamming a mage aoe?

----------


## kroby

Just wanted to say I just now downed Aeonaxx using this method and downed TLPD yesterday using this method. I downed TLPD on my warlock. Flew into Storm Peaks, disabled CRZ, landed on the elevators, waited for him to pass, popped a noodle cart in the way of his flight path, hopped out and hit him with a conflagrate, jumped down onto his body, popped one more noodle cart and looted my proto drake! With Aeonaxx, I queued for Strand of the Ancients, went into the bg and waited until I was on the ship, hit Alt+f4 on the ship, waited about five and half minutes, fired up WoW, enabled Peerblock at 90%, got ported into the empty zone with transfer aborted spamming on my screen, flew over to a spawn point for Aeonaxx, NPC scan went off, and I proceeded to get the kill and my other drake! Been a lovely two days. Mostly posting to confirm these methods still work with the elevator and Strand of the Ancient tweaks. At least on US Servers.

----------


## hideyokidz

> well multiple people are having problems with the cart exit part just recently - are you using a single target ability or spamming a mage aoe?


Used shadow word pain from a priest  :Smile:  some spots are easier than others to kill him though. I always sit at mother's nest to camp all 4 routes and then fly over when I see vyra or tlpd pass

----------


## joeypls

yo, so i've been testing this out for a couple of days and i'm currently sitting on 15 Vyragosa kills, 0 TLPD (damn!), so I can confirm that it actually still is working today. I currently sit on the mother's nest to scope out which route vyra/TLPD takes and the timers on another thread by CreeperDeath (massive thank you btw for your info) are absolutely spot on.

once i actually do scope vyra out, i kill about 25% of each zoned vyragosa, the others i can't seem to kill cos it's too far away or i can't find a good spot to chase her up on. so my questions are:

1) am i supposed to kill her by just keep chasing and waste noodles until i can find a spot and kill her? or just sit at a different spot ie. 29,66 branch until i waste 4, then try another instance
2) if i leave her then try another server, will she stay on there once i try again in the night time? (given this is the day time)
3) i havn't tried the elevator strat yet (where you save your noodles), is it worth it and how long do i stay there for?

sorry for the questions, after 15 sightings and around 30-40% of them being killed it does get tiresome

----------


## JhonnyQ

i would like to know if the server which i get phased to while using noodle carts, is actually the home server of my server which i currently play on

----------


## rockyfortesque

i killed Aeonaxx yesterday and 4x vyragosa... thank you  :Smile: 
cant find poseidus :-/

----------


## alucard001

> i killed Aeonaxx yesterday and 4x vyragosa... thank you 
> cant find poseidus :-/


Find poseidus is hard even with this exploit

----------


## KitWalker

> i would like to know if the server which i get phased to while using noodle carts, is actually the home server of my server which i currently play on


It's the server hosting the zone from where you came from (usually Icecrown, Crystalsong or Zul'Drak). It may or may not be your home server.

----------


## m60gunner

ive killed vrya several times in the past just flying through the zone without disabling crz so I dont have any desire to kill that mob more - but should I be killing vrya to force tlpd to spawn? meaning will vrya keep flying till it dies and then have to wait till a certain time after that for tlpd to spawn?

----------


## Deezpair

After seeing Vyragosa 30+ times i have finally found TLPD and succesfully got it! thanks a bunch!

----------


## CreeperDeath

> yo, so i've been testing this out for a couple of days and i'm currently sitting on 15 Vyragosa kills, 0 TLPD (damn!), so I can confirm that it actually still is working today. I currently sit on the mother's nest to scope out which route vyra/TLPD takes and the timers on another thread by CreeperDeath (massive thank you btw for your info) are absolutely spot on.
> 
> once i actually do scope vyra out, i kill about 25% of each zoned vyragosa, the others i can't seem to kill cos it's too far away or i can't find a good spot to chase her up on. so my questions are:
> 
> 1) am i supposed to kill her by just keep chasing and waste noodles until i can find a spot and kill her? or just sit at a different spot ie. 29,66 branch until i waste 4, then try another instance
> 2) if i leave her then try another server, will she stay on there once i try again in the night time? (given this is the day time)
> 3) i havn't tried the elevator strat yet (where you save your noodles), is it worth it and how long do i stay there for?
> 
> sorry for the questions, after 15 sightings and around 30-40% of them being killed it does get tiresome


I made a guide on where to stand to waste as less noodle a possible... http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...z-disable.html (How to get TLPD with Noodle Cart and CRZ Disable)

----------


## ckotte

So what s the Noodle Carts?

----------


## nydas3k

> So what s the Noodle Carts?

----------


## ckotte

can't understand the scence of that so... Explain that please

----------


## GottaLoveBeingGreat

> can't understand the scence of that so... Explain that please


Maybe just read the first post and other posts instead of looking for a TL :Big Grin: R. A lot of people read the full explanation and how others did it. Please do not waste other's time to explain it to you when it's as easy as reading.

----------


## timebandit1

Can I ask a question here? If so, do the Darkmoon Rides (stationary mounts only usable during Faire week) accomplish the same thing as the noodle cart?

ive never used a noodle cart and was wondering if you are talking about vehicle exit,
and if so does the Darkmoon vehicle/sandbox tigers etc work for this exploit?

thanks for not flaming. lol

----------


## vicary

Hio, im searching for someone who can invite me and let me have the TLPD!

Im level 85 and horde, from the server Kazzak.

If anyone want to help me vs a fee, please PM.

----------


## joeypls

thank you creeperdeath and boku! i just want to share my story on getting TLPD.

so, around 3-4 days ago I started my journey to try and get this awesome mount. it took a while to get a proper routine going as i was unsure if i was doing it right. my exact method was as is:

1) sit on top of broodmother's nest and using the *4 zones* - Icecrown, Crystalsong Forest, Zul'Drak and The North Sea. I also had access to a friend's account to heighten my chances (only once per zone though).
2) I recorded each of my Vyragosa kills and did this method every afternoon and every night before I went to bed. It took me 23 Vyragosa kills before TLPD showed up at *frozen waterfall*
3) I was giving up hope on today as I dc'ed the instant I logged on and used a noodle cart. Once i logged back in, he showed up and lost my shit. 

23 vyragosa kills / 1 TLPD. Don't give up hope!

----------


## bmc20

Got this mount a while ago using this method.
I done this first thing when i woke up @ 6am and roughly 6pm the same day.

I killed Vyragosa 30+ times. 
Getting bored I put on a movie and completely forgot about what i was doing in game, game back an hour later to see NPCscan had gone off with Time-Lost Proto Drake !!!!
Completely devastated I used a noodlecart and waited about 2mins and here come Time-Lost. Hit him, he disappeared, opened another cart quickly looted him and got probably the Rarest mount ingame.
Killed him just below *TEMPLE OF STORMS*

*Tips:*
If NPCscan goes off, *DO NOT CLICK THE "X"*. (it will help you target him and give you his location)
Be wary where you kill them. I killed Vyragosa in some places where i couldn't loot. (yes you can ticket it, but what a hassle).
Within 6-12 hours of killing Vyragosa, it would reappear again.
Take 50+ carts with you. (sometimes you will be out of reach and constantly following the rares to get the tags).

Also, I used to "enable" peerblocker IN Dalaran. Soon as you fly out it puts you in a different realm "Transfer aborted"
If you do "enable" it in Dalaran and you disconnect means you were too high up out of the city. You need to be close or on the ground THEN "ENABLE" it.
Think that's all I got to add. Good luck on the hunt.

----------


## 3xor3

Is it possible to disable CRZ in Deepholm for Aeonaxx without using Peerblock (like with using just a Firewall to block adresses) ? 

Also, I am looking for someone who could get me the TLPD and/or Aeonaxx! Please contact me if you could do it for me so we can discuss it!  :Smile:

----------


## Elnortoix

> Is it possible to disable CRZ in Deepholm for Aeonaxx without using Peerblock (like with using just a Firewall to block adresses) ? 
> 
> Also, I am looking for someone who could get me the TLPD and/or Aeonaxx! Please contact me if you could do it for me so we can discuss it!




Aeonaxx is not possible. Tplp you can use the instructions on page 1 to get him! Good luck!

----------


## 3xor3

> Aeonaxx is not possible. Tplp you can use the instructions on page 1 to get him! Good luck!


Ah that's what I thought; thanks for the confirmation, I'll try it!

If anyone can offer the service to get it/them for me, let me know, I'd still be interested! =D

----------


## adroitlol

After a week of 2-4 attempts each day queuing for Strand, praying for boat, and circling Deepholm for Aeonaxx...I finally got him yesterday. Don't lose hope! It was exciting  :Smile:

----------


## vicary

looking for an invite on Horde side, Kazzak server!

bnet: vicary#2122

will pay ofcourse!

----------


## Rotsone

Greetings to all my beloved exploiters.

One simple thing here. Anyone got any experience @overpopulated servers, where probably more people do this trick which results in Aeonaxx not being there and forcing us to camp in the CRZ - waiting for his spawn? Would highly appreciate any feedback if its better to try several times a day via strand or just simply wait in the crz 5-10+ mins for Aeo to spawn, even though im not really sure if waiting 10+ mins would be a good idea in the first place since the chat gets really spammed with "transer aborted: instance not found" messages. 

Thanks for any help  :Smile:

----------


## qematriel

Rotsone, if you getting message "transfer aborted" you cant get aeonax

----------


## tteape0

Looking for someone who can send me to their realm with TLPD. Willing to do something to make it worth your time  :Smile:

----------


## Elnortoix

> Looking for someone who can send me to their realm with TLPD. Willing to do something to make it worth your time


Go on Page 1 and read the instructions. Its easy to get him on your realm!

----------


## Rotsone

> Rotsone, if you getting message "transfer aborted" you cant get aeonax


Qematriel - I am getting multiple aborted transfer messages instantly after changing zones, but no drake there. I know its because other ppl do this crz exploit on my server and due to that you never know when he will spawn there. Im just curious to know if its better to wait directly in the CRZ with peer enabled or just try more times a day. 

anybody knows?

----------


## kingsofadam

I have been doing this for a few days , killing Vyra 3 times. I got a /w from someone from a different server today in storm peaks. I could actually see him on my screen when i used a cart and when i was out of a cart. Does that mean the whole time i have been in the cross-realm? I do get the Instance not found message when out of cart and i cant see any mobs.

----------


## hideyokidz

> I have been doing this for a few days , killing Vyra 3 times. I got a /w from someone from a different server today in storm peaks. I could actually see him on my screen when i used a cart and when i was out of a cart. Does that mean the whole time i have been in the cross-realm? I do get the Instance not found message when out of cart and i cant see any mobs.


That means he's doing the same thing as you are  :Wink:  
Btw, @Rotsone: you're doing it right, if you get the message and he isn't there.. Just log off or do something else and go check later (I wouldn't camp there)

----------


## Rotsone

@hideyokidz yee, im gonna try 3-4x a day and eventually he will be there I guess.

----------


## hideyokidz

> @hideyokidz yee, im gonna try 3-4x a day and eventually he will be there I guess.


Ofc he will  :Smile:  gl hunting

----------


## kingsofadam

> That means he's doing the same thing as you are  
> Btw, @Rotsone: you're doing it right, if you get the message and he isn't there.. Just log off or do something else and go check later (I wouldn't camp there)


The only thing i found strange was , i started talking to him and he didnt have carts and he didnt sound like he know what i was on about when i asked him.

----------


## hideyokidz

> The only thing i found strange was , i started talking to him and he didnt have carts and he didnt sound like he know what i was on about when i asked him.


Hmm no idea then. But you don't need noodle carts for aeonaxx and on storm peak you can also stand on elevators to save your noodle carts.

----------


## Rotsone

> The only thing i found strange was , i started talking to him and he didnt have carts and he didnt sound like he know what i was on about when i asked him.


nobody is gonna tell you "hi wazzup are you also here with peerblockerino and for how much did u get your carts" or something like that, people are scared when they dont know who you are. :-D When i do this at deepholme, I literally see only stuff I should be seeing so ye, he is almost definitely doing the same thing as you.

----------


## kingsofadam

> nobody is gonna tell you "hi wazzup are you also here with peerblockerino and for how much did u get your carts" or something like that, people are scared when they dont know who you are. :-D When i do this at deepholme, I literally see only stuff I should be seeing so ye, he is almost definitely doing the same thing as you.


Think its just me being paranoid that i have done something wrong then and im just wasting my time phasing into a cross realm storm peaks? :P just dont want to waste time if i have done something incorrect

----------


## tteape0

> Go on Page 1 and read the instructions. Its easy to get him on your realm!


Not so much when you are the highest population realm on US and plenty of people use this exploit!

----------


## Rotsone

Got a new question for you folks. Anybody knows the Spawn of Aeonaxx, after you kill him in the CRZ?. is it at least 24 hours or just like the normal spawn 6-22 hours? on highpop realms its almost impossible to find him unless you try every hour simply because someone else killed him a little earlier using this exploit. And ye, theres so many people on my server that I believe I actually always miss him by few. any help appreciated

----------


## SniKe

> Got a new question for you folks. Anybody knows the Spawn of Aeonaxx, after you kill him in the CRZ?. is it at least 24 hours or just like the normal spawn 6-22 hours? on highpop realms its almost impossible to find him unless you try every hour simply because someone else killed him a little earlier using this exploit. And ye, theres so many people on my server that I believe I actually always miss him by few. any help appreciated


** Aeonaxx ---- PATCHED, Does NOT work !!! **

----------


## Replxce

I Will be selling TLPD kills on US, And helping Users with there CRZ Disabling For Aeonaxx help must be Donator or Have Elite Access,
I am helping for free And kills will be 10$ Paypal, Feel Free to add my skype please: Itrickshotsog ;P

----------


## shiftythebear

Having just gotten aeonaxx a couple days ago, I can say he is not patched and does in fact work.

Hint: buy elite

----------


## Feirunex

> Having just gotten aeonaxx a couple days ago, I can say he is not patched and does in fact work.
> 
> Hint: buy elite


"buy elite" what do you mean?

----------


## Kaizuken

> "buy elite" what do you mean?


This forum has a page, that names "Elite Exploits".
Only "Elite" Members have access to this page.
And this exploit is list on that page.

----------


## Skydive92

no need to buy elite, Aeonaxx works fine with information given on pages 48+. stop claiming its patched when its not. Aeonaxx, like tlpd are still rare spawns and if you are unlucky, you wont see either of them even using this exploit. It just gives you a mighty advantage to other non exploiters, not a guarantee.

----------


## Mill3rTime

did anyone managed to find any figurine in uldum using peerblock the past week?
before the past week i have found about 10 figurines, but after the server restart in wednesday (10/09) never seen any figurine.

i have used around 800 noodle carts the past week and not a single figurine. im using noodle carts on each spot, even where not supposed to spawn, but still nothing.

i dont think anyone else in my server farming this, i never seen anyone at any time, and i have tried many different hours.
what is going on?

----------


## hideyokidz

> did anyone managed to find any figurine in uldum using peerblock the past week?
> before the past week i have found about 10 figurines, but after the server restart in wednesday (10/09) never seen any figurine.
> 
> i have used around 800 noodle carts the past week and not a single figurine. im using noodle carts on each spot, even where not supposed to spawn, but still nothing.
> 
> i dont think anyone else in my server farming this, i never seen anyone at any time, and i have tried many different hours.
> what is going on?


I think by the realm invite from Argent Dawn and others that people ended up in the same zones as the ones you get with peerblock.
So might have been because many people were invited by players from Argent Dawn. But now that is fixed and you will probably get more spawns and figures again with peerblock  :Smile:

----------


## shiftythebear

> no need to buy elite, Aeonaxx works fine with information given on pages 48+. stop claiming its patched when its not. Aeonaxx, like tlpd are still rare spawns and if you are unlucky, you wont see either of them even using this exploit. It just gives you a mighty advantage to other non exploiters, not a guarantee.


Some people have been able to get Aeonaxx using the information in this thread. I was not. I spent hours trying to get it to work.

However, using the method in elite, I was able to within minutes.

----------


## Mill3rTime

> I think by the realm invite from Argent Dawn and others that people ended up in the same zones as the ones you get with peerblock.
> So might have been because many people were invited by players from Argent Dawn. But now that is fixed and you will probably get more spawns and figures again with peerblock


yes i thought about that, and it happening to have a lvl 90 character in argent dawn, so i tested it out, i invited my friend with my character from argent dawn, my friend found the figurine, then i joined my main, used peerblock, went to uldum but i wasnt able to see my friend there and the figurine with the noodle cart, it seemed to be in different instance. i cant figure out what is going on. is there any spot that there is chance to spawn there the figurine and is not in the npcscan? i tested everwhere, yard by yard...

----------


## Rotsone

[QUOTE=shiftythebear;3145698]Some people have been able to get Aeonaxx using the information in this thread. I was not. I spent hours trying to get it to work.

However, using the method in elite, I was able to within minutes.

Well, I have nothing else to do than buy the elite I guess. I know its not patched, i get the message everytime, everything correct - just no aeo there. 
Thx for the elite tip. lets see now.

----------


## nydas3k

great guide

----------


## matee89

I cannot find any Figurine either by using method with Noodle Cart nowadays. Can someone confirm if this is still working? Doesn't want to spend money on carts if it's fixed..

----------


## eaglerip

I did manage to get Aeonaxx today, nothing else yet though, trying to turn off the noodle cart and get him before he disappears for Vyrogosa is hard, didnt want to target.

----------


## shiftythebear

You dont get to vyra/tlpd before he disappears, you find his location, get out of cart, fly to location, and AOE to tag him. You do have to do it rather quickly, but not "before he disappears".

I was able to get all of the mounts using this exploit just a week ago. TLPD, Camel, and (using exploit in elite) the Aeonaxx mounts.

Camel DOES work, it just requires you stopping at EVERY POSSIBLE spawn point and dropping a cart. First time I went to all of them and found the fake one, 2nd time around I got extremely lucky and found the real one after just a few carts (and the last one I had in bags).

This DOES work and it just requires some patience and tenacity! It sure as hell beats out sitting in storm peaks for months on end fighting with Lord knows how many other people!

----------


## Rotsone

Hey everyone! Finally managed to get my aeo today, 6 hours after the server maintance. After only 3 days, hell yeah! And yes it depends on your server etc. so this wont work anymore for everyone. But you can still try  :Smile:  - aeonaxx on full servers is super hard to find even with peerblock - 

And now! Camel and tlpd! Cya mates

----------


## Rotsone

100% confirmed that this works only on SOME servers now. You will maybe get the message but aeo wont be there. The only hint i will give u guys is the same as shiftybears, gl peeps.

----------


## Favrex

> 100% confirmed that this works only on SOME servers now. You will maybe get the message but aeo wont be there. The only hint i will give u guys is the same as shiftybears, gl peeps.


Don't spread around bs when you have zero proof.

----------


## FARTDUST

hey guys i finally got the aeonaxx exploit working where i log in and it says instance not found but i get dc'd ten seconds after i get in. my npc scan even went off for aeonaxx but i didnt have enough time to fly to him before i got disconnected. anyone know what im doing wrong or how i can fix this?

----------


## ThrowingBible

> hey guys i finally got the aeonaxx exploit working where i log in and it says instance not found but i get dc'd ten seconds after i get in. my npc scan even went off for aeonaxx but i didnt have enough time to fly to him before i got disconnected. anyone know what im doing wrong or how i can fix this?


Try to disable all Addons & I normally get my DC after the 6-7th Instance not found message.

----------


## Cyonara

Has anyone gotten in trouble for doing this?

----------


## Rotsone

> Has anyone gotten in trouble for doing this?


probably no, but it doesnt work for 99% people trying in the past days anymore.

----------


## Jaran

I get into the "Transfer Aborted: instance not found" faction. Been looking for aeonaxx quite a few times, but he has never been up for me. All the other rares in deepholm is there though. Do aeonaxx still spawn here?

Seems to work in storm peaks, been seeing a lot of vyragosa.

----------


## Kaizuken

> I get into the "Transfer Aborted: instance not found" faction. Been looking for aeonaxx quite a few times, but he has never been up for me. All the other rares in deepholm is there though. Do aeonaxx still spawn here?
> 
> Seems to work in storm peaks, been seeing a lot of vyragosa.


Yes, it still works. You must have lot of patience, you are not the only one, that wants to have this mount on your realm.  :Wink:

----------


## Cyonara

I got Aeonaxx today. US Realm
1. Go to Deepholm.
2. Que for Strand of the Ancients
3. If you spawn on the boat hit alt+f4. If you spawn on land wait for the round to end and then hit alt+f4 when you are on the boat.
4. Wait 5+mins
5. After waiting go to character select screen and log on to the character in deepholm. 
6. At the loading screen (Strand of the Ancients) when the bar is almost full (90%) turn on peerblock.
7. If you get transfer aborted message then you did it correctly. Fly around and see if Aeonaxx is up.

----------


## Jaran

> I got Aeonaxx today. US Realm
> 1. Go to Deepholm.
> 2. Que for Strand of the Ancients
> 3. If you spawn on the boat hit alt+f4. If you spawn on land wait for the round to end and then hit alt+f4 when you are on the boat.
> 4. Wait 5+mins
> 5. After waiting go to character select screen and log on to the character in deepholm. 
> 6. At the loading screen (Strand of the Ancients) when the bar is almost full (90%) turn on peerblock.
> 7. If you get transfer aborted message then you did it correctly. Fly around and see if Aeonaxx is up.


Why do everyone go through the hazzle with bg's when you can just stand on the ship flying around in deepholm? Saves you alot of time  :Smile:

----------


## FARTDUST

> Why do everyone go through the hazzle with bg's when you can just stand on the ship flying around in deepholm? Saves you alot of time


i have a feeling you just leaked the elite method. if so i will dontae anyway lol

----------


## Jaran

> i have a feeling you just leaked the elite method. if so i will dontae anyway lol


What I posted is what I read in this thread a few pages back ^^

----------


## FARTDUST

> What I posted is what I read in this thread a few pages back ^^


oh well thats awesome because this is the only way i have been able to get it to work.

----------


## [IAMS]

> Why do everyone go through the hazzle with bg's when you can just stand on the ship flying around in deepholm? Saves you alot of time


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Feirunex

> Why do everyone go through the hazzle with bg's when you can just stand on the ship flying around in deepholm? Saves you alot of time


Sadly it got fixed

----------


## Cyonara

the method I posted worked for me a few hours ago.

----------


## [IAMS]

> i have a feeling you just leaked the elite method. if so i will dontae anyway lol


The fappening all over again, but this time its the ownedcorening

----------


## TrueK

Just got Aeonaxx on the first try.
- Queued for Strand
- Got in attackers(boat) side
- Waited 5+ minutes
- Started the game
- Enabled peerblock on about 90%.
- Got the message TRANSFER Aborted: Instance Not Found
- Flyed to the spawn points and he was there!

Thank you!!! + rep

----------


## Ddogma

Hey folks, managed to kill TLPD today after short time. Was totally amazed when I saw him  :Big Grin: . I killed him at the south of Ulduar entrance, there is a high ground - like an archway - where the range is good. Just thought might be useful for somebody looking for a good spot. Must be around 40,28 or something - sorry, didnt remember the original coordinates.

----------


## Blasharga

Working as intended, strange this exploit still work

----------


## Rotsone

> WTB: TLPD spawn, EU, message me here,


Pm me here in the messages

----------


## Killerbunnyrabbit

Brilliant guide thank you, finally got TLPD after months upon months of camping and stress.

----------


## eaglerip

Aeonaxx worked great, TLPD not so great, he despawns before i can get a shot off,

----------


## stathiskarat

just kill aeonaxx very easy if u figure the trik have kill vygarosa about 10 times never seen ltpd and manage to crz vashir for poseidus but the problem is the noodle carts does not working when u r swim if any1 got an idea on it he will get poseidus

----------


## Dimitriys28

for Russian-speaking
есть кто нибудь из русскоязычных игроков, кто мог бы объяснить мои ошибки?

----------


## alucard001

> just kill aeonaxx very easy if u figure the trik have kill vygarosa about 10 times never seen ltpd and manage to crz vashir for poseidus but the problem is the noodle carts does not working when u r swim if any1 got an idea on it he will get poseidus


There is no way to get Poseidus with this

----------


## Bokutox

> There is no way to get Poseidus with this


Agreed.. Posiedus and Aeonaxx are impossibl atm.


I have a method for Aeonaxx but i got bannd so oim goign to have to show sum1 how to do it so they can verify if it works or not.

----------


## Kaizuken

> Agreed.. Posiedus and Aeonaxx are impossibl atm.
> 
> 
> I have a method for Aeonaxx but i got bannd so oim goign to have to show sum1 how to do it so they can verify if it works or not.


It's working dude, stop lieing.
What about this ?

----------


## tteape0

Did they patch the eagle eye exploit from the elevators?

----------


## tteape0

ANY US horde people want to invite me to their realm? Having no luck on illidan

----------


## danielmarch3

WTS aeonaxx kill add Danielbonan7 on skype

----------


## Lonetek

I followed TrueK's instructions above, and was able to get into an instanced Deepholm with "Transfer Aborted: Instance not found".

Aeonaxx isn't up, and I can see mobs however no one can see me. The screenshot Kaizuken showed earlier on this page is what I'm seeing, minus the Aeonaxx.

----------


## Fappolonia

wtb time lost and aoenexx, pm me

----------


## explosive82

got tlpd and aeonaxx within 10 minutes of each other pretty sweet

----------


## Rotsone

Pretty sweet? Lol, how many noodle carts did you use?

----------


## ckotte

Guys, tell me pls.
3: If done right, you should see " Transfer Aborted: Instance not found" AS you enter Storm peaks.
Where should it be written?
Everytime I Press 'enable' after Leaving The Dalaran location and going towards to the Storm Peaks I see harpies in it and go back to do the same.. What I did wrong?

----------


## Kaizuken

> Guys, tell me pls.
> 3: If done right, you should see " Transfer Aborted: Instance not found" AS you enter Storm peaks.
> Where should it be written?
> Everytime I Press 'enable' after Leaving The Dalaran location and going towards to the Storm Peaks I see harpies in it and go back to do the same.. What I did wrong?


You blocked the wrong IP.

----------


## ckotte

So what should I do correctly to solve my problem?

----------


## Kaizuken

> So what should I do correctly to solve my problem?


Find the right IP.

----------


## ckotte

> Find the right IP.


.. Pls=)) How?

----------


## ckotte

> Find the right IP.


I pressed 'add' and added 3 of files i have to add, so i have only 3 files marked to Block, then i pressed 'enable' in the location right after i left the Dalaran and went to Storm Peaks location but i see harpies, so as i understand it doesnt still work

----------


## Jaran

> I pressed 'add' and added 3 of files i have to add, so i have only 3 files marked to Block, then i pressed 'enable' in the location right after i left the Dalaran and went to Storm Peaks location but i see harpies, so as i understand it doesnt still work


You may have a diffrent IP from what is already blocked in the files you downloaded. I sent you a PM, check it out  :Smile:

----------


## Nihilimpower

> Just got Aeonaxx on the first try.
> - Queued for Strand
> - Got in attackers(boat) side
> - Waited 5+ minutes
> - Started the game
> - Enabled peerblock on about 90%.
> - Got the message TRANSFER Aborted: Instance Not Found
> - Flyed to the spawn points and he was there!
> 
> Thank you!!! + rep


I do all this steps and one interesting thing happens in all of the attempts - Aeonaxx dispawn in a second or two after my appear in Deepholme. What I am do wrong? P.S. Sorry for my poor english.

----------


## Ddogma

TLPD worked great! Queing for Strand and was on Boat 3 times now and everytime I went offline for about 10 min. After that the zone in character screen was blank, so it was the confirmation for logging in, right? Was enabling PB too early and "character not found" popped up. On the 2nd try the loading screen went through, character standing in Deepholm but no "instance not found" message. Am I just unlucky, or did I miss something? :-)

----------


## Jaran

> TLPD worked great! Queing for Strand and was on Boat 3 times now and everytime I went online for about 10 min. After that the zone in character screen was blank, so it was the confirmation for logging in, right? Was enabling PB too early and "character not found" popped up. On the 2nd try the loading screen went through, character standing in Deepholm but no "instance not found" message. Am I just unlucky, or did I miss something? :-)


Maybe you are on a server that's not working. Check the IP's. If you only got one IP in the deepholm zone it won't work.

----------


## Nihilimpower

Everytime when im logging in after alt+ f4 and 5+ mins afk, Aeonaxx despawn in 1-2 seconds and im return on my server. Any solution? or what i do wrong???

----------


## Fappolonia

wtb time lost and aoenexx pm WITH your skype name

----------


## FARTDUST

> Everytime when im logging in after alt+ f4 and 5+ mins afk, Aeonaxx despawn in 1-2 seconds and im return on my server. Any solution? or what i do wrong???


are you keeping peerblock enabled?

----------


## TrueK

Nevermind. Found what I was looking for on early pages.

----------


## Nihilimpower

> are you keeping peerblock enabled?


Yes, i enable PB when loading bar reaches 90% and i keep it enabled. And as i wrote earlier he (Aeonaxx) despawn in 1-2 seconds later of my log on.

----------


## Jaran

When a server goes offline does that mean all the rare mobs despawn and the timers start over again?

----------


## dondalle

was wondering that too

----------


## dondalle

does not seem so since I just logged in on Armadillo's spawn point after a reset

----------


## Jaran

> does not seem so since I just logged in on Armadillo's spawn point after a reset


Hm.. I have seen so many posts from peopel saying that after the server restarts that the rares will respawn. Would have thought it was the same thing going on when the servers went offline. Hopefully anyone got anything to say about this  :Smile:

----------


## Nihilimpower

Can anyone help me with this stupid despawns of the rare mobs?

----------


## bejram

Guys i need help with the IP blocking on Blizzard for Deepholme. 
I get 5.42 ips and nothing else. 
Should i Block my own IPV4 and Deffult IP. ??

----------


## Bokutox

> Guys i need help with the IP blocking on Blizzard for Deepholme. 
> I get 5.42 ips and nothing else. 
> Should i Block my own IPV4 and Deffult IP. ??


Aeonaxx is fixed.. i cant get it to work...

but i have had a few people tll me it DOES work on certain servers.

I dont know which servers.

I have a new method im working on now, but i got banned so will have to ask sum1 else to do it for me just hit me up on skype.

----------


## bejram

> Aeonaxx is fixed.. i cant get it to work...
> 
> but i have had a few people tll me it DOES work on certain servers.
> 
> I dont know which servers.
> 
> I have a new method im working on now, but i got banned so will have to ask sum1 else to do it for me just hit me up on skype.


Well a Friend of mine did it just now. 

And i only need help with what IP Adress i need to Block in deepholme. 
I get an IP wth 5.42.168.########
So my Question was what IP do i Ban in the guide it says my own IP is that then 192.168.0.1 / 192.168.0.255 
????????

----------


## pizzadude1228

Quick question? I killed Vyragosa no problems. I can't loot? Could someone post a " INTERACT WITH TARGET" macro or something and ty!

----------


## batok

Download broke  :Frown:

----------


## CreeperDeath

> Aeonaxx is fixed.. i cant get it to work...
> 
> but i have had a few people tll me it DOES work on certain servers.
> 
> I dont know which servers.
> 
> I have a new method im working on now, but i got banned so will have to ask sum1 else to do it for me just hit me up on skype.


Why you keep saying it's fixed when it's not... http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-fixed-no.html (Aeonaxx ? Peerblock ? FIXED ?? NO!)

----------


## CreeperDeath

> Quick question? I killed Vyragosa no problems. I can't loot? Could someone post a " INTERACT WITH TARGET" macro or something and ty!


You don't need a macro for this... look at your keybind in the Target section, bind the "Interact with Target" key to any key you want.

Edit: Sorry about double post  :Frown:

----------


## Rotsone

Even after yesterdays little chat Boku will still claim this as patched. Now seriously, you are fully retarded. "hit me up on skype" haha, yeah right. 
It simply works and if any of you guys cant get it to work its only because you have bad timing, somebody else is doing it too so you will be forced to camp inside crz & wait for Aeo to spawn or the worst thing - your server hosts deepholme(=same ip in sw/og as in deepholme) so boku plz, wake up mr "contributor".

----------


## CreeperDeath

> Even after yesterdays little chat Boku will still claim this as patched. Now seriously, you are fully retarded. "hit me up on skype" haha, yeah right. 
> It simply works and if any of you guys cant get it to work its only because you have bad timing, somebody else is doing it too so you will be forced to camp inside crz & wait for Aeo to spawn or the worst thing - your server hosts deepholme(=same ip in sw/og as in deepholme) so boku plz, wake up mr "contributor".


He did helped alot of people getting TLPD thought, wich isn't your case I presume... No need for the agressive comments.

----------


## Rotsone

> He did helped alot of people getting TLPD thought, wich isn't your case I presume... No need for the agressive comments.


Meant no offence. But it seems that boku enjoys the selling more than actually helping, which I dont find right. Not saying that he didnt help anyone but I guess it wasnt because of his good will, just for the cash. If you contact him on skype and tell him that your on an EU server, he wont even talk to yo because thats not his region and then he cant ask for any gold/fee. Truly 100% ******* and I dont find these words too aggresive. Just the simple truth.

----------


## kayalzors

What could I possibly be doing wrong? I've followed this tutorial down to a T. I've attempted other tutorials, and nothing is working. 

With this tutorial, I am getting the 'transfer aborted' message, but Aeonaxx has not spawned; not even Xariona.

----------


## orbus

@Nicotroll Yes, please explain more.

----------


## Feirunex

> What could I possibly be doing wrong? I've followed this tutorial down to a T. I've attempted other tutorials, and nothing is working. 
> 
> With this tutorial, I am getting the 'transfer aborted' message, but Aeonaxx has not spawned; not even Xariona.


There're a lot of people farming Aeonaxx there might be some on your server, and there're alot of idiots who think Xariona drops mount hehe just farm hard

----------


## kayalzors

> There're a lot of people farming Aeonaxx there might be some on your server, and there're alot of idiots who think Xariona drops mount hehe just farm hard


I'm not quite understanding the mechanics of CRZ exploiting. . . so can only one person per week do this exploit on each realm?

----------


## Bokutox

> I'm not quite understanding the mechanics of CRZ exploiting. . . so can only one person per week do this exploit on each realm?


um no, depeneds on the boss.. if sum1 already killed it on ur CRZd realm then u get to wait till it rspanws =p

----------


## Bokutox

> Meant no offence. But it seems that boku enjoys the selling more than actually helping, which I dont find right. Not saying that he didnt help anyone but I guess it wasnt because of his good will, just for the cash. If you contact him on skype and tell him that your on an EU server, he wont even talk to yo because thats not his region and then he cant ask for any gold/fee. Truly 100% ******* and I dont find these words too aggresive. Just the simple truth.



Ive helped plenty of people. 

First thing i say to anybody asking about the CRZ exploit is " read the Guide again " because it has Very clear instructions on how to Add your own IP to my Peerblock Folder. Questions such as, Do it for me so i can be lazy, dont get responded to. so your aware.

Any Established IP you find with the Netstat command, Add to my peerblock file( read guide to see how ) Put Exactly what you see in the command promt into the peerblock file, except change the last number to 1.. and in the 2nd ( ending ip) 255. Simple!


If your doing it correctly and are seeing the Message. Transfer Aborted, Instance Not Found : and you dont see the Rare mob wich your Farming, then you are doing everything Correctly.. somone else just beat you to that rare and you need to wait for the respawn timmer ( wowhead for that info )

----------


## LDB99131_in

xTIFYx, what i'm doing wrong ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

https://i.imgur.com/lguyzPW.png

----------


## Bokutox

> xTIFYx, what i'm doing wrong ? 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/lguyzPW.png


So i would reccomend doing this..

Uncheck all of the boxes ( 3 of them ) and create a brand new file, which has 0 IPs in it.

Add your ips, range it from 1 to 255, then do the exact IP. Ill do it for you since im such a nice person -p

add:

199.108.49.1 ---- 199.108.49.255
199.108.49.208 ---- 199.108.49.208
199.108.49.210 ---- 199.108.49.210

so thats completely blocking all of them as a back up...

Be sure to Enable peerblock, before you enter storm peaks. Leave Dalaran, into Crystalsong Forrest, and enable it before swithing zones ..

a good way to test if your peerblock is working Period..

Go to Stormwind. Enable it, and Fly out to Elwynn Forrest. You should see the Transfer Aborted, indicating that peerblock is working correctly, and the issue your having is probobly enabling it while in the zone you are CRZing.

Cheers

----------


## LDB99131_in

> So i would reccomend doing this..
> 
> Uncheck all of the boxes ( 3 of them ) and create a brand new file, which has 0 IPs in it.
> 
> Add your ips, range it from 1 to 255, then do the exact IP. Ill do it for you since im such a nice person -p
> 
> add:
> 
> 199.108.49.1 ---- 199.108.49.255
> ...


Thanks, it's working now  :Big Grin:

----------


## roblmich

So this stuff is not doable without noodle carts then?

----------


## Bokutox

> So this stuff is not doable without noodle carts then?


TLPD ( Time Lost Proto Drake ) Requires Noodle carts.. I reccomend getting atleast 50+ if you want him badly.

Sit at one of his spawn points for about 2-3 mins, then move to the next spawn point.. i only go between Spawn Points, to maximize my chance to get him.

Can show you a map once i get in game!

----------


## V4hl3n

xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Malwar

Got TLPD few minutes ago, took me 7 noodle carts only.

Few tips:

If you are having problems getting into empty storm peaks, you need to block the right IP. Finding it is easy.
1. go into crystalsong forest, do the netstat command or use tcpview program
2. see the IPs connected to port 3724
3. go to storm peaks, do the same thing to see which IP changes
4. add the new IP (stormpeaks IP) to Peer Block list.

Camp here


Yay.

----------


## Malwar

> What am I doing wrong? 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/HuMYZLx.png
> 
> I've tried as you can see to make my own peerblock thingy, I've tried changing yours as you've explained where I changed the first 2 from the ip with 5.42.xxx.xxx I did that for all of them. I've also tried doing it without addons and entering SP from there. I've tried many different ways cause I first thought my timing was bad so I tried enabling it from afar and close. I've tried it from Zul'Drak, Icecrown and Crystalsong Forest but I don't get any message! 
> I hope that someone can tell me what I'm doing wrong cause I'm clueless atm...
> Thanks in advance


You are most likely blocking Zul'Drak/Crystalsong IP.

Also uncheck P2P/Spyware/etc so you can actually see what your peerblock does instead of massive spam.

----------


## V4hl3n

xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## V4hl3n

Anyone who knows what to do?

----------


## CreeperDeath

> Anyone who knows what to do?


The first post probably knows ?

----------


## Bokutox

> Thanks I'll try it when I come home, I'll also try it with that tcp program you recommand. I'm pretty certain I got the right ip from SP though but let's hope it works!
> 
> ================================================================================ ============================
> 
> Oke it turns out it still isn't working, here's a screenshot when I'm in Crystalsong Forest:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/2tcjyZ7.png
> 
> And here's a screenshot when I'm in Storm Peaks:
> ...



Honestly buddy. use the Command Prompt. Will give you more Established IP's.

I recomend, unchecking all 3 files which i gave you, and creeate a brand new file with just your IP's inside of it. try that out. Might be causing some sort of server issue for you.

----------


## c172

Poseidus is possible! After lots of attempts I pulled it off, will attempt again next spawn and share my results. imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## Sylenos

> Poseidus is possible! After lots of attempts I pulled it off, will attempt again next spawn and share my results. imgur: the simple image sharer


Very curious how you managed a noodle cart in the water. Hoping it doesn't involve a previously mentioned hack tool in one of the other posts/threads. Congrats none the less.  :Smile:

----------


## matee89

I am curious as well about Poseidus  :Wink:  please explain

----------


## Sklug

> Poseidus is possible! After lots of attempts I pulled it off, will attempt again next spawn and share my results. imgur: the simple image sharer


Be careful guys, almost everyone that has said this previously was trying to scam people by asking to show them and talk to them in skype and then ask for payment to show you how. Until proven otherwise this still does not work on poseidus. Why? You can't use noodle carts in that zone. In most areas where there is water you can float at the top with a raft, use a noodle cart which will then sink you to the bottom of the lake/ocean. However, Blizz has completely removed the ability to setup carts in the Vash'j zone.

Don't get suckered in until this guy comes here with methodology proof. Considering how much demand there is for a Poseidus trick, there has been a LOT of attempts at scamming people here over fake methods. Don't let your desperation get the best of you.

----------


## Takri

I've tried everything, no 1 single connection to 3724 an none of the profiles work, either fixed or no idea . . .

----------


## Takri

FIne got it to work, camping atm  :Smile:

----------


## Sklug

> Thanks I'll try it when I come home, I'll also try it with that tcp program you recommand. I'm pretty certain I got the right ip from SP though but let's hope it works!
> 
> ================================================================================ ============================
> 
> Oke it turns out it still isn't working, here's a screenshot when I'm in Crystalsong Forest:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/2tcjyZ7.png
> 
> And here's a screenshot when I'm in Storm Peaks:
> ...


You should also be aware that not all servers are built the same for x-realm zones. You are trying from crystalsong. Try coming in from ICC, or from Zul'drak. They often share different IPs... it looks like your x-realm zone IP is the same for both crystalsong and SP so it doesn't change. Re-check the IP using command prompt when you are in Storm Peaks too as I've seen my IPs change from one week to the next before.

----------


## kayalzors

So, I'm a bit confused on TLPD. The instructions on fighting him are a bit confusing. . . I've got the Noodle Cart set up, on a mountain in his movement path. 

If I see him, do I immediately leave the noodle cart and one-shot him (Arcane Shot, as a hunter)? I'm confused at that point and whatever happens after. . . no luck on seeing him yet, though.

----------


## Sylenos

> So, I'm a bit confused on TLPD. The instructions on fighting him are a bit confusing. . . I've got the Noodle Cart set up, on a mountain in his movement path. 
> 
> If I see him, do I immediately leave the noodle cart and one-shot him (Arcane Shot, as a hunter)? I'm confused at that point and whatever happens after. . . no luck on seeing him yet, though.


That's exactly what I have been doing with Vyragosa, I have yet to see TLPD myself but this method is giving me more hope than all the months worth of camping I have done to find him legit. Once you see him, wait til he is as close as possible, leave the cart and immediately spam your arcane shot key. If you're lucky, it will hit him.. if not, you have to set up another cart a bit down his path and try again. Sometimes they fade out too quick, or sometimes you are still out of range, just move down the path and try again.

Once he is hit, and it's going to be a 1-shot with arcane, he will likely fade out as he is falling. Make a mental note of where he should have fell. Run to that spot, set up another noodle cart. Assuming you are near enough to loot, target him, leave the cart and spam an Interact With Target button. Also make sure auto loot is on, it makes things easier. I've still been having some problems with the looting, and it sometimes takes me a few carts to get Vyra looted. I'm working on getting better with that for the moment when it really counts.

----------


## Sylenos

I also wanted to mention, I've seen some people saying they can/will get Aeonaxx and trade it to you... some have said that even if you aren't in the same phase of the realm you can still trade the mount since its a roll item. 

I can absolutely confirm this is false, as I'm sure many of you have assumed. Using two accounts a bit ago I tried this. Aeonaxx was up on Toon A's non-crz realm, Toon B was in the exact same area but on the normal crz. In the same party, loot on group loot. Toon A kills Aeonaxx directly above Toon B, roll window does come up, but only Toon A can roll. Toon B got no option to roll. And in an attempt to trade after Toon A phased back over to Toon B's crz, the error message about not being able to trade soulbound items came up.

Just a heads up in case someone wants your gold for a mount they claim they can trade over.

----------


## c172

> Very curious how you managed a noodle cart in the water. Hoping it doesn't involve a previously mentioned hack tool in one of the other posts/threads. Congrats none the less.


No hacks or anything of that nature, some creative thinking and extra items but all in game stuff (nothing 3rd party).

----------


## c172

> Be careful guys, almost everyone that has said this previously was trying to scam people by asking to show them and talk to them in skype and then ask for payment to show you how. Until proven otherwise this still does not work on poseidus. Why? You can't use noodle carts in that zone. In most areas where there is water you can float at the top with a raft, use a noodle cart which will then sink you to the bottom of the lake/ocean. However, Blizz has completely removed the ability to setup carts in the Vash'j zone.
> 
> Don't get suckered in until this guy comes here with methodology proof. Considering how much demand there is for a Poseidus trick, there has been a LOT of attempts at scamming people here over fake methods. Don't let your desperation get the best of you.


I am not selling anything, or even releasing anything just yet (want to confirm a second kill before anything else). Are you sure about noodlecart in that zone? I never had any issues or restrictions except of course the water but that is the case in every zone which presents its own obstacles.


On another note has anyone done any cata world bosses? (garr etc), I am thinking of a possible ways and will reports back.

----------


## matee89

Yesterday, I've tried to find a way to use those carts in Vashj'ir but haven't successed. c172 any tips?

----------


## Wiids

> I am not selling anything, or even releasing anything just yet (want to confirm a second kill before anything else). Are you sure about noodlecart in that zone? I never had any issues or restrictions except of course the water but that is the case in every zone which presents its own obstacles.
> 
> 
> On another note has anyone done any cata world bosses? (garr etc), I am thinking of a possible ways and will reports back.


I don't see why they wouldn't be doable, but would it be worthwhile? I don't know if those level 85 BoE's will sell, and if they do, is it worth the time it took to kill the boss? I've been doing this on several classes and found mage to be pretty decent but don't suppose it would last long enough to do 25m+ damage.

----------


## hideyokidz

> Poseidus is possible! After lots of attempts I pulled it off, will attempt again next spawn and share my results. imgur: the simple image sharer


Would be awesome if you finally found a way, but on your screenshot. You only looted the mount, normally poseidus also drops extra item and some money...?

----------


## c172

> Would be awesome if you finally found a way, but on your screenshot. You only looted the mount, normally poseidus also drops extra item and some money...?


Yes your correct he dropped more, I scrolled up as the error about transfer keeps on spamming, it was also deliberate I didn't show the other drops or my name or gold amount just in case blizz can track you from such detailed stuff (yes I'm probably being over paranoid but hey).

----------


## Sylenos

> I am not selling anything, or even releasing anything just yet (want to confirm a second kill before anything else).


I totally get that you want to try a 2nd kill to provide reliable information, but some kind of hint or tip would be great so others can try it, then notes can be compared as to the most efficient way to find him.
Forgive me for being a bit suspicious/doubtful, it just seems a little hard to believe you are the first to discover a way to get him when so many others have been focusing on him entirely.

As a side note, I can personally take him or leave him, I have my sights set on TLPD, though I have spent quite a few hours in/around Vashj'ir looking for him in the past, mostly while leveling or waiting on raid ques, and being able to add him to the stable would be nice just so I don't keep seeing a mount I don't have yet. lol

----------


## V4hl3n

I'm getting really desperate here, I've checked a couple of zones and for some reason my ip just stays the same. Is this because I just don't get transferred or does it has something to do with my internet or realm?

Picture of the cmd with the different zones:
https://i.imgur.com/Hl38YH1.png

Can I fix this if it is a realm issue with something as easy as letting a friend invite me to his realm and then do the trick? Does anyone else experienced this problem before?

----------


## MonsoonJax

I am still very confused...

----------


## Sylenos

> I am still very confused...


Ok, so tell us what is confusing you and maybe someone can break it down for you to understand better.

----------


## Sklug

> I'm getting really desperate here, I've checked a couple of zones and for some reason my ip just stays the same. Is this because I just don't get transferred or does it has something to do with my internet or realm?
> 
> Picture of the cmd with the different zones:
> https://i.imgur.com/Hl38YH1.png
> 
> Can I fix this if it is a realm issue with something as easy as letting a friend invite me to his realm and then do the trick? Does anyone else experienced this problem before?


I am just curious, what server are you on? Are you EU or NA? I hear there are still some servers out there where Northrend is essentially not cross-realmed by zone at all, but the entire Northrend is just one IP, and in that case you are kind of screwed.

----------


## V4hl3n

I'm playing on Ragnaros-EU, does this really mean I'm screwed or does is there a simple way to fix it? Like someone else inviting me from a different realm?

----------


## buyingWARkey

> I'm playing on Ragnaros-EU, does this really mean I'm screwed or does is there a simple way to fix it? Like someone else inviting me from a different realm?


I'm on ragnaros eu aswell and it doesn't work. I'm thinking of transferring for this sole purpose.  :Smile:

----------


## GDK1337

> I'm getting really desperate here, I've checked a couple of zones and for some reason my ip just stays the same. Is this because I just don't get transferred or does it has something to do with my internet or realm?
> 
> Picture of the cmd with the different zones:
> https://i.imgur.com/Hl38YH1.png
> 
> Can I fix this if it is a realm issue with something as easy as letting a friend invite me to his realm and then do the trick? Does anyone else experienced this problem before?


It's because some servers have same ip in a bunch of locations.Server Example: Tichondrius-EU(I don't really remember)
Try zone out from Frozen Sea into any location, might help

----------


## Takri

Alright got TIme Lost Proto Drake and Aeonaxx! :Smile:  thanks a lot! :Smile: 

My quetion now though, how the hell do I block Vashir?

----------


## GDK1337

> Alright got TIme Lost Proto Drake and Aeonaxx! thanks a lot!
> 
> My quetion now though, how the hell do I block Vashir?


From Org/Stormwind Portal (like old Aeonaxx method)

----------


## Takri

> From Org/Stormwind Portal (like old Aeonaxx method)


Figured out, got the seahorse  :Big Grin:  now I have full set!  :Smile:

----------


## KitWalker

> Figured out


Would you mind sharing how you used the noodle cart underwater?

----------


## Sklug

> Would you mind sharing how you used the noodle cart underwater?


He didn't, he is lying. That is why he hasn't clarified or given an explanation. He's not the first to come here and say he used a noodle cart there and then failed to provide proof.

----------


## Bokutox

> He didn't, he is lying. That is why he hasn't clarified or given an explanation. He's not the first to come here and say he used a noodle cart there and then failed to provide proof.


Yup.

Impossible to get Posideus atm.

----------


## WingedBoost

> He didn't, he is lying. That is why he hasn't clarified or given an explanation. He's not the first to come here and say he used a noodle cart there and then failed to provide proof.


Also, I think he lied about the getting the time-lost and aeonaxx too lol, it's highly unlikely he did unless he's one hell of a lucker. He's just trolling the guys that already killed thousands of vyragosas.

----------


## Sylenos

> Also, I think he lied about the getting the time-lost and aeonaxx too lol, it's highly unlikely he did unless he's one hell of a lucker. He's just trolling the guys that already killed thousands of vyragosas.


LOL! Yeah I'm getting pretty sick of seeing Vyragosa. Took me 2 days to get Aeonaxx because the first time he glitched and despawned right as I mounted, 2nd day i got him.... now I keep getting slapped in the face by Vyragosa every 3 hours. Still though, using peerblock has given me more sightings of her this way over the past few days than it did with months of legit hours-long camping, so I'm hopeful to get TLPD soon.  :Smile: 

Would love to find a way to get Poseidus without the repeat of the TLPD camping, I am a mount whore and have no desire to sell him, I'd just love to add him to the books. 

Good luck to all still searching! And congrats to those that have gotten their mounts so far.  :Smile:

----------


## Bokutox

use a Dead dead dead server like Dentrag,.... yea could have easilly gotten it.

Bought the Instant level 90 boost , boost a char, fly out get the mount ( on same account ) do nothing else, so the mount is on the Account. Tell blizz u want a Refund that u made a mistake.. snaps to that!

----------


## timmey1234

got Aeonaxx 5 mins ago. Ty for the tipps. Now time for TLPD  :Smile: 

edit : ok TLPD also done. 
Ty again for the tipps.

----------


## c172

My server IP addresses have radically changed, they were in the 195.12.***.*** but today (first time playing since our wednesday maintenance) they are 5.42.***.*** and it seems my outland zones and cata zones all share my org IP, anyone know if this is short term prep for the patch or could it be permanent?

----------


## tialk

got hacked, sorry for the inconvenience.

----------


## matee89

If it's true then how did you use Noodle Carts under the water? Did you use any 3rd party software for this?

----------


## Sklug

> You sure bro?
> 
> 
> 
> HERE FOR FULL SIZE !!


Oh look... another guy claiming to have done it without explanation of how or providing of evidence aside from a SS which is easily photo-shopped. Just be on your guard, once again guys, if someone tries to pull you into Skype so they can explain how they do it in exchange for money. This is not the first person to have claimed this in this thread and every previous person to have claimed it has been banned for trying to scam. As always, stay skeptical until proven otherwise.

----------


## Takri

First of all don't say I am lying.

Secondery, you can phase even without the Noodle carts by simply enabling one of the IPs then block, then enable second one and block fast which somehow teleport you somewhere else.

How I found out/confirm it? simply enable/disable and you will notice that sometimes you go somewhere else and see different mobs, kill one and see you wont see him sometimes.

It can also work for TLPD though cart is much easier as you literally phase and not just for 3 seconds when you have to camp.

Next time ask instead of saying I lie.

----------


## hideyokidz

> First of all don't say I am lying.
> 
> Secondery, you can phase even without the Noodle carts by simply enabling one of the IPs then block, then enable second one and block fast which somehow teleport you somewhere else.
> 
> How I found out/confirm it? simply enable/disable and you will notice that sometimes you go somewhere else and see different mobs, kill one and see you wont see him sometimes.
> 
> It can also work for TLPD though cart is much easier as you literally phase and not just for 3 seconds when you have to camp.
> 
> Next time ask instead of saying I lie.


Mate can you please explain this a little more briefly? So you enter the zone with ips enabled? Block 1 and re-enable it again and then block the other? Can you tell or explain here or in PM please?

----------


## Sklug

> First of all don't say I am lying.
> 
> Secondery, you can phase even without the Noodle carts by simply enabling one of the IPs then block, then enable second one and block fast which somehow teleport you somewhere else.
> 
> How I found out/confirm it? simply enable/disable and you will notice that sometimes you go somewhere else and see different mobs, kill one and see you wont see him sometimes.
> 
> It can also work for TLPD though cart is much easier as you literally phase and not just for 3 seconds when you have to camp.
> 
> Next time ask instead of saying I lie.


You were getting called out for claiming to have used this method to receive the "Sea Horse," in your words. Obviously that is assumed to mean Poseidus, the actual seahorse. Yet, here you are linking pictures of TLPD and Aeonaxx. There is no dispute on how to get those mounts as these methods work flawlessly on getting TLPD/Aeonaxx. I am going to call out anyone lying about using this method to get Poseidus though.

----------


## tialk

got hacked, sorry for the inconvenience.

----------


## GDK1337

Damn so selfish people  :Frown: 




> Mate can you please explain this a little more briefly? So you enter the zone with ips enabled? Block 1 and re-enable it again and then block the other? Can you tell or explain here or in PM please?


He probably BSing because there are only two IP's : CRZ and Your Server, basically you block CRZ and see. And Vash'jr probably doesn't work as Northrend because you can block CRZ only from Portal (Dun Morogh fly doesn't work)

*sometimes you go somewhere else and see different mobs, kill one and see you wont see him sometimes.
* - this sounds like absolute BS it's illogical as shit, even theoretically when you fastblock you can't be "somewhere" it's stricted on server where are you going to phase.

----------


## hideyokidz

> Damn so selfish people 
> 
> 
> 
> He probably BSing because there are only two IP's : CRZ and Your Server, basically you block CRZ and see. And Vash'jr probably doesn't work as Northrend because you can block CRZ only from Portal (Dun Morogh fly doesn't work)
> 
> *sometimes you go somewhere else and see different mobs, kill one and see you wont see him sometimes.
> * - this sounds like absolute BS it's illogical as shit, even theoretically when you fastblock you can't be "somewhere" it's stricted on server where are you going to phase.


True, I've been looking a long time for a way to do this. I thought I missed something but most likely it will indeed be BS..

----------


## KitWalker

> *sometimes you go somewhere else and see different mobs, kill one and see you wont see him sometimes.
> * - this sounds like absolute BS it's illogical as shit, even theoretically when you fastblock you can't be "somewhere" it's stricted on server where are you going to phase.


I agree. The Transfer Aborted message pulses, after the first couple of tries, every EXACTLY one minute. Check peerblock logs...

If you get a pulse at 13:42:25, the next try to pull you into the correct instance will only happen at 13:43:25.
If you disable peerblock at 13:42:30, you'll have 55 seconds of fun on your own without blocking the IP.
When pulse comes at 13:43:25, you'll be zoned into the right instance (because you unblocked it).

----------


## matee89

I have tried to enable/block home realm/cross realm IP's at the random intervals without any success of phasing into the non-crz zone. Yes, I can manage to get the "transfer aborted" message, but still all NPC's are invisible without using a noodle cart. I don't think that the method you've said works at all..

----------


## Takri

You want the method? go to outside SW Gate, block and get back into SW, transfer abort, fly to Vashir (you need 310% most likely or guild perk), get to vashir and go to the spawn point, unblock and you will be phased out TWO TIMES, in one of them, if the seahorse is there, you will have to kill it in 3 seconds and get phased out, HS to SW, go outside, block go inside, fly to the corpse, phase out loot fast or report a GM.

This is 100% work, stop calling me lier because if you can't, that doesn't mean I can't either.

The horse has 4 spawns and about 4 days spawn, I've manage to get 1 so far and most likely will get another soon, good luck!

----------


## matee89

Takri: It may be realm specific. I did that and unfortunately, I'm phasing out just once. On my realm, Elwynn Forest shares IP with Vashj'ir, Stormwind has a different IP (home realm). When I'm blocking IP outside SW gate, I'm getting transfer aborted in Stormwind, but can see every NPC in Vashj'ir (nothing more happends when I'm disabling the firewall up there). When I block IP's inside SW, I'm getting transfer aborted message, but here I'm phasing out just once in Vashj'ir. I'm not saying that this is not possible, but it seems not working on my realm at least.

----------


## GDK1337

> You want the method? go to outside SW Gate, block and get back into SW, transfer abort, fly to Vashir (you need 310% most likely or guild perk), get to vashir and go to the spawn point, unblock and you will be phased out TWO TIMES, in one of them, if the seahorse is there, you will have to kill it in 3 seconds and get phased out, HS to SW, go outside, block go inside, fly to the corpse, phase out loot fast or report a GM.
> 
> This is 100% work, stop calling me lier because if you can't, that doesn't mean I can't either.
> 
> The horse has 4 spawns and about 4 days spawn, I've manage to get 1 so far and most likely will get another soon, good luck!


You haven't provided screenshot when ppl asked, now you're posting method?

Trying to motivate people to do stuff that came from unconfirmed source w/o any proofs.

Theoretically how the heck you can phase two times? Machine phases you on proper CRZ that stricted to the realm. I don't belive that it can send you somewhere.
If you block IP in Borean Tundra and release block in Frozen Sea It'll phase you in Frozen Sea CRZ Stricted to your realm, not anywhere else.

----------


## KitWalker

*THEORY*: I'm going to call Takri's method as INCEPTION.

As matee89 pointed out, this is very likely server dependent:
Elwynn Forest has IP A
Stormwind has IP B
Vashj'ir has IP C

Be in Elwynn, block B & C.
Move to Stormwind, game will try to phase you into B. Transfer aborted. It seems game will keep trying to phase you into B.
Go to Vashj'ir, flying. Game is still trying to phase you into B.
Unblock B. Game will phase you into B. Here is the INCEPTION! It realizes you should actually be in C and will try to phase you again, this time into C. Transfer aborted again.
When the INCEPTION occurs is when you can see Poseidus - for three seconds?

Again, this is just theory. I'm at work and have no idea if this would be possible. And I play horde, which makes things a little bit trickier for me - but I may be able to kick-off this from the zeppelin in STV.

----------


## Takri

Well I am not going to justify my self any further, I don't have a screenshot of the seahorse but will get one tomorrow if when hopefully I kill it again.

I know I am not talking crap and I really couldn't care less if you believe me or not.

About the server dpendent, I am playing in one of the most populated PVP servers in Europe which I won't call for obvous reasons of getting tracked and banned for selling the seahorses, be my guest to guess and check for your self.

----------


## GDK1337

> Go to Vashj'ir, flying. Game is still trying to phase you into B.
> Unblock B. Game will phase you into B. Here is the INCEPTION! It realizes you should actually be in C and will try to phase you again, this time into C. Transfer aborted again.


Nope it'll always will push you on Location server. You can try it in any other location.

MAYBE Phasing into Storm does something I'll give it a try when I'll have time

----------


## qaz87

Is there a chance that you can use this method to farm Guo-Lai Caches in Vale without anyone around as these spots getting pretty hard farmed

----------


## matee89

> *THEORY*: I'm going to call Takri's method as INCEPTION.
> 
> As matee89 pointed out, this is very likely server dependent:
> Elwynn Forest has IP A
> Stormwind has IP B
> Vashj'ir has IP C
> 
> Be in Elwynn, block B & C.
> Move to Stormwind, game will try to phase you into B. Transfer aborted. It seems game will keep trying to phase you into B.
> ...


That's indeed a good theory. Since my realm scenario looks like this:

Elwynn Forest - IP A
Stormwind - IP B
Vashj'ir - IP A

I've used oqueue to get CRZ transfered (was hoping for an unique zone IP in Vashj'ir). I haven't research deeply, or printed down the addresses since folks in oqueue tends to have no patience and I have other stuff to do. It seems that I've got transfered first to the home realm zone, then phased out again to Vashj'irs CRZ (got <Gaze of the Black Prince> buff appear two times). Feel free to research more, it may be something worthy.

----------


## UnknownMemory

Cheers

----------


## hideyokidz

> *THEORY*: I'm going to call Takri's method as INCEPTION.
> 
> As matee89 pointed out, this is very likely server dependent:
> Elwynn Forest has IP A
> Stormwind has IP B
> Vashj'ir has IP C
> 
> Be in Elwynn, block B & C.
> Move to Stormwind, game will try to phase you into B. Transfer aborted. It seems game will keep trying to phase you into B.
> ...


Also it could possibly work if you time the zoning pulses. For example you have to leave zone B (SW or deep sea IP) just after you get the transfer aborted message, make your way to a poseidus spawn within 1 minute and disable it before it auto tries to zone you to Vash'ir's IP?

----------


## [IAMS]

> You want the method? go to outside SW Gate, block and get back into SW, transfer abort, fly to Vashir (you need 310% most likely or guild perk), get to vashir and go to the spawn point, unblock and you will be phased out TWO TIMES, in one of them, if the seahorse is there, you will have to kill it in 3 seconds and get phased out, HS to SW, go outside, block go inside, fly to the corpse, phase out loot fast or report a GM.
> 
> This is 100% work, stop calling me lier because if you can't, that doesn't mean I can't either.
> 
> The horse has 4 spawns and about 4 days spawn, I've manage to get 1 so far and most likely will get another soon, good luck!


there is no instacne aborted when i do it

----------


## Grosmi7

Nvm, thanks for confirming the tcg method, does not work.

----------


## hideyokidz

> Hey guys, don't hold me to this but I recall seeing somewhere that using this item will allow you to find Poseidus (works the same way as noodle carts).
> 
> Instant Statue Pedestal - Item - World of Warcraft
> 
> That is a pricey TCG item called Instant Statue Pedestal.
> 
> The way it should work is next.
> 
> 1. Disable CRZ in Vash
> ...


nice find! too bad the item is quite annoying to get tho  :Frown:

----------


## qematriel

Can't pull on exit from this vehicle
ps. try to loot.. fail

----------


## Rotsone

@holinka 1h

I'm told the "Transfer failed: Instance aborted" issues should be fixed now. Sorry for the problems it caused. Let us know if it resurfaces


- R.I.P peerblockerino

----------


## mer1in

Grosmi7 I tried this just tonight and gotta say it didn't quite work sadly.Waste of $ pretty much

----------


## c172

> Tried this just tonight and gotta say it didn't quite work sadly.


Dosnt work full stop? or could it be because Poseidus hasnt spawned yet?

----------


## Mothership

> Dosnt work full stop? or could it be because Poseidus hasnt spawned yet?


Tried it also and was waste of 100$.
Does not work, full stop.

----------


## mrhorrordotexe

camel doesn't work for me

----------


## c172

Shame, trying my method a second time, but he has not spawned yet. 

Damn blizz changed my server IP, had to change my firewall rules, only way I can get into vanjsh now is via UC flight path.

----------


## GDK1337

So the entire CRZ bug is dead due to Holinka fix?

----------


## Mothership

> So the entire CRZ bug is dead due to Holinka fix?


The holinka post had absolutely nothing to do with this.
Some bug somewhere what got fixed since people had problems entering arena because of "no instance found" problem.

ofc there is tiny chance that the fix they applied effects this also but i doubt.

----------


## CreeperDeath

> You want the method? go to outside SW Gate, block and get back into SW, transfer abort, fly to Vashir (you need 310% most likely or guild perk), get to vashir and go to the spawn point, unblock and you will be phased out TWO TIMES, in one of them, if the seahorse is there, you will have to kill it in 3 seconds and get phased out, HS to SW, go outside, block go inside, fly to the corpse, phase out loot fast or report a GM.
> 
> This is 100% work, stop calling me lier because if you can't, that doesn't mean I can't either.
> 
> The horse has 4 spawns and about 4 days spawn, I've manage to get 1 so far and most likely will get another soon, good luck!


Did these exact steps. Went from Duskwood (IP A) and blocked SW (IP B) and vashj'ir (IP C). 

Went to spawn location, disabled peerblock, 1 phase out only, not 2.

I don't care if you bring a poseidus in your bag tomorrow, make a screenshot of the kill with you saying HI OWNED CORE with the date of tomorrow. If you can achiev this, gg.

----------


## KitWalker

> Shame, trying my method a second time, but he has not spawned yet. 
> 
> Damn blizz changed my server IP, had to change my firewall rules, only way I can get into vanjsh now is via UC flight path.


Curious about how you managed to use the noodle cart underwater...

----------


## razeru

Can I bring my friend and get him the mount without him using peerblock? Like can I actually phase him to non CRZ or at least get the roll window up for him?

----------


## szarki2

I know this topic escalated fast etc, and now is stuck at Poseidus but I just wanted to confirm that Aeonaxx still works on non-host servers

+ rep for xYIFYx really appriciated mate!

----------


## KitWalker

> Can I bring my friend and get him the mount without him using peerblock? Like can I actually phase him to non CRZ or at least get the roll window up for him?


No. He needs to be in the same phase as you. Good news is that you can do the whole noodle cart thing. He just needs to stand there. If he is scared about a ban, tell him that we're forcing the same bug that was just fixed: instance not found for players.

When I flew into storm peaks yesterday and saw the message, I immediately check if I had peerblock enabled... LOL.

As for Master Looting and sending the loot to a party member:
TLPD, yes.
Aeonaxx, no. There are special loot rules for Aeonaxx. Several users complaining on official forums.

----------


## magicthe7

Just want to point out that it seems like limited goods vendors, like the royal dangui don't seem to be any different spawns compared to the regular servers.
Just checked the specialty dresses vendor and she had 0 of her limited goods.

----------


## Xrakra

I don't understand dat shit
"SO --- WHAT NOW? - Let me make this about as Simple as you would a 2 year old/ *[...]*I Hope this guide Helped you!! I Tried my best to simplify this, more so then any other post on Ownedcore. Any questions ask me, I am here to HELP YOU"


I have dat https://i.imgur.com/4SfRju6.png

----------


## hideyokidz

> Curious about how you managed to use the noodle cart underwater...


me too  :Smile:  other methods with the statue item and the 2x phasing don't seem to work :O

----------


## GDK1337

I think these Poseidus catchers probably BSing

----------


## nydas3k

finally guys! 2 weeks of camping (~30 vyragosa killed) and he finally spawned!



cheers!

----------


## qematriel

What that mean "BSing"?

----------


## nydas3k

"bullshiting" I think

----------


## Sklug

> I think these Poseidus catchers probably BSing


They all are. It is total BS. It is just part of a classic scam where they say something that sounds moderately convincing, maybe even link a photoshopped screenshot, then they tell people they don't want to give it away. Then, they get some suckers through PM and pull them into SKYPE and say they will reveal it for a paypal gift cash transfer or something. It's 100% a scam and multiple people here have tried to scam multiple times and all of them fail to produce a legit exploit.

Don't let your emotions and desire get the best of you as they are preying on people's excitement for a working Poseidus trick. I am telling you now, keep your cash away from them. You've been warned. Until proven here otherwise, there is no working Poseidus trick, sorry guys.

----------


## Bokutox

> I don't understand dat shit
> "SO --- WHAT NOW? - Let me make this about as Simple as you would a 2 year old/ *[...]*I Hope this guide Helped you!! I Tried my best to simplify this, more so then any other post on Ownedcore. Any questions ask me, I am here to HELP YOU"
> 
> 
> I have dat https://i.imgur.com/4SfRju6.png



So, you would need to open up peerblock, and add the following IP's to the Block list, 

Click ADD, type in any number. and then u will see 2 collums Left and Right

Add these IP's to fully BLOCK your Connection.

5.42.165.1 ------- 5.42.165.255
5.42.165.63 ------- 5.42.165.63
5.42.163.1 -------- 5.42.163.255
5.42.163.122 ------- 5.42.163.122
5.42.160.1 ---------- 5.42.160.255
5.42.161.1 ---------- 5.42.161.255
5.42.162.1 --------- 5.42.162.255
5.42.164.1 --------- 5.42.164.255

Added a few extra ranges, sometimes they change via the 160, 161,162,163,164,165 etc etc.

Enjoy! Follow the instructions to get your mount.

----------


## Jair2619

Just confirmed US Oceanic Frostmourne is a hosted realm therefore this will not work.

----------


## danielmarch3

WTS Aeonaxx and maybe TLPD. Add: Danielbonan7 on skype message me with server.

----------


## Kaizuken

> WTS Aeonaxx and maybe TLPD. Add: Danielbonan7 on skype message me with server.


You really want to sell this free exploit for real money ?

----------


## buyingWARkey

> You really want to sell this free exploit for real money ?


In the thread that shows how to do it...  :Smile:

----------


## xh3r0x

Well, i've tried that and i'm not able to get Aeonaax appears.
Who is so lovely to help me? Send me a pm who wants to help a poor man  :Frown:

----------


## buyingWARkey

Whats the problem? Kinda hard to help you if you dont describe your problem.

----------


## xh3r0x

> Whats the problem? Kinda hard to help you if you dont describe your problem.


Well the char crash when i log in or after 30 seconds..tryied to change different things but i'm not able to do it correctly+i cant see the transfert abort msg..

----------


## buyingWARkey

> Well the char crash when i log in or after 30 seconds..tryied to change different things but i'm not able to do it correctly+i cant see the transfert abort msg..


If you don't get the transfer aborted message then you've blocked the wrong ip.

----------


## KitWalker

> Well, i've tried that and i'm not able to get Aeonaax appears.
> Who is so lovely to help me? Send me a pm who wants to help a poor man


Do these and post results:

a. Character Logon Screen
run netstat -an | find ":3724"

b. Orgrimmar/Stormwind
run netstat -an | find ":3724"

c. Deepholm
run netstat -an | find ":3724"

Post the netstat results as a, b and c.

I'd expect:
a. One IP address.
b. Two IP addresses. One is the same as in "a".
c. Two IP addresses. One is the same as in "a". Hopefully, the second one is different from "b".

----------


## xh3r0x

[QUOTE=KitWalker;3160375]Do these and post results:

a. Character Logon Screen


b. Orgrimmar/Stormwind


c. Deepholm

----------


## KitWalker

Post on imgur or other image hosting. Attach approval may take some time...

----------


## xh3r0x

a.
TCP 192.168.1.66:49457 5.42.163.50:3724 TIME WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.66:61721 5.42.178.103:3724 TIME WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.66:61726 5.42.178.104:3724 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.66:61754 5.42.178.102:3724 TIME WAIT

b.
TCP 192.168.1.66:61726 5.42.178.104:3724 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.66:61852 5.42.178.104:3724 ESTABLISHED

c.
TCP 192.168.1.66:61726 5.42.178.104:3724 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.66:61852 5.42.178.104:3724 TIME WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.66:61892 5.42.178.101:3724 ESTABLISHED

----------


## xh3r0x

> Put ONLY this IP in Peerblock. No ranges! This is the "Starting IP" and "Ending IP":
> 5.42.178.101
> 
> 
> 
> Land in the airship.
> Logout. Wait 20 sec!
> Logon.
> Enable Peerblock.
> Fly out of the airship and check for Transfer Aborted.


Well this is what i did:
Added the ip as screenshot (imgur: the simple image sharer)
Fly to the airship
Logout with /logout
Wait 20 seconds
Log in (i see the char is on the boat)
Enable peerblock (i see: u have been dc from battle.net)
Fly out
But i cant see the trasnfert abort message or something

----------


## KitWalker

> Well this is what i did:
> Added the ip as screenshot (imgur: the simple image sharer)
> Fly to the airship
> Logout with /logout
> Wait 20 seconds
> Log in (i see the char is on the boat)
> Enable peerblock (i see: u have been dc from battle.net)
> Fly out
> But i cant see the trasnfert abort message or something


Please, try running one more netstat:
When you log back on, landed in the boat. I want to see the IPs you have there...

----------


## xh3r0x

> Please, try running one more netstat:
> When you log back on, landed in the boat. I want to see the IPs you have there...


This is the netstat while i'm on the boat
TCP 192.168.1.66:49370 5.42.163.50:3724 TIME WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.66:50014 5.42.163.146:3724 TIME WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.66:50431 5.42.178.104:3724 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.66:50444 5.42.178.101:3724 ESTABLISHED

----------


## hideyokidz

> This is the netstat while i'm on the boat
> TCP 192.168.1.66:49370 5.42.163.50:3724 TIME WAIT
> TCP 192.168.1.66:50014 5.42.163.146:3724 TIME WAIT
> TCP 192.168.1.66:50431 5.42.178.104:3724 ESTABLISHED
> TCP 192.168.1.66:50444 5.42.178.101:3724 ESTABLISHED


You're on the deepholm IP.
You did netstat after logout on the boat and then logging back in ?

Login
Fly to deepholm (or already be there)
Go on boat
Dismount
Log out
Wait 20 sec
Log back in
Use netstat check and tell us what result you get

----------


## xh3r0x

The server was hosting deepholme, worked on another server-
Thanks

----------


## Persheron

hey guys, i saw several chars who were in the "phased" world without carts, quietly flying and targeting mobs, how they do it?

----------


## hfapplet

Could anyone possibly help me with this? I am a little confused as to editing the lists.

----------


## MysticalOS

Just need to find a way to make work for poseidus, only one that matters for making gold :\

----------


## padlee

I'm looking for someone who would help me to get TLPD on Ragnaros EU for 100k gold (on the same server, horde faction). PM for skype. Thanks! Nice guide by the way!

----------


## Lizeron

I just made an account to ask for this. while this system works for TLPD, I am having alot and I do mean alot of trouble with Aeonaxx.

is there something I didn't understand correctly?

1.Go to Deepholm.
2.Fly to the ship.
3.Logout.
4.Log in after 20-30 seconds
5.Press enable on peerblock at 90%.

Neither this, nor the one with the random bgs works for me yet.

----------


## warmanlord

Thanks for the post, I am working my way through the pages, but haven't come across my issue yet. I am trying to Aeonaxx, I grabbed the IP's I needed and added them, I log out on the gun ship for the 20 seconds, but when I enable the peerblocker it will not allow me to log back in, just says character not found. Is there something I am doing wrong here?

----------


## Lizeron

> Thanks for the post, I am working my way through the pages, but haven't come across my issue yet. I am trying to Aeonaxx, I grabbed the IP's I needed and added them, I log out on the gun ship for the 20 seconds, but when I enable the peerblocker it will not allow me to log back in, just says character not found. Is there something I am doing wrong here?


Exactly what happens to me!

----------


## hideyokidz

> Exactly what happens to me!


You guys should start reading the thread.. enable peerblocker AFTER log in while still standing on the ship..

----------


## Lizeron

> You guys should start reading the thread.. enable peerblocker AFTER log in while still standing on the ship..


Thanks! Worked for me! Was a little confused at start because I am able to see NPCs running around, but a friend of mine from the same realm came over and I can confirm he wasn't in the same IP with me  :Wink: !

Thanks alot, can't wait to get that lousy dragon!

----------


## hideyokidz

> Thanks! Worked for me! Was a little confused at start because I am able to see NPCs running around, but a friend of mine from the same realm came over and I can confirm he wasn't in the same IP with me !
> 
> Thanks alot, can't wait to get that lousy dragon!


you're welcome  :Big Grin:  all it took was reading first post tho  :Smile:  good luck hunting!

----------


## Lizeron

> you're welcome  all it took was reading first post tho  good luck hunting!


Probably a silly question, but have people ever had issues with in game bans for using this? I see that people are even overusing this system, so the answer is probably no, but one can never be too sure  :Smile: !

----------


## hideyokidz

> Probably a silly question, but have people ever had issues with in game bans for using this? I see that people are even overusing this system, so the answer is probably no, but one can never be too sure !


It's always possible but I've been using this for almost over 6 months now and still no ban. Haven't heard about anyone who got banned for this either.

----------


## Tedys

Hey guys, I think it doesn't work anymore. (at least to Aeonaxx , BG mode). I've been trying several times and it didn't work at all. Always the same ( character not found). I looked other tutorials and it just doesn't works.
Maybe it is my realm... I don't know... someone having the same problem ?
Gonna try the battleship later.

----------


## EbonkU

Would this in any way work with farming DMF trinket pls?

----------


## Kaizuken

> Would this in any way work with farming DMF trinket pls?


There is already a Thread about this point.




> Disable Darkmoon Faire CRZ (Disable Darkmoon Faerie CRZ)

----------


## GDK1337

Blizz Changed All IP's during Patch, tried new Aeonaxx method = I get everything, message etc. but he's not there (Also rare worm is not there too) I know Aeonaxx is target but rare worm?

----------


## Kaizuken

> Blizz Changed All IP's during Patch, tried new Aeonaxx method = I get everything, message etc. but he's not there (Also rare worm is not there too) I know Aeonaxx is target but rare worm?


Which IP ?

----------


## Sklug

> Hey guys, I think it doesn't work anymore. (at least to Aeonaxx , BG mode). I've been trying several times and it didn't work at all. Always the same ( character not found). I looked other tutorials and it just doesn't works.
> Maybe it is my realm... I don't know... someone having the same problem ?
> Gonna try the battleship later.


If it says "character not found" it is because you are enabling the peerblocker when logging on to Deepholm too soon. I just tried it and it worked for me just fine. It literally needs to be like 90%. If you enable it at 80-85%, you may get this "character not found" issue.

----------


## warmanlord

> If it says "character not found" it is because you are enabling the peerblocker when logging on to Deepholm too soon. I just tried it and it worked for me just fine. It literally needs to be like 90%. If you enable it at 80-85%, you may get this "character not found" issue.


Why would you do this method when the other method is easier, in just logging out and back in on the ship, why queue up for a dungeon, is this method better at getting results then the other method for Aeonaxx.

----------


## Bokutox

> Blizz Changed All IP's during Patch, tried new Aeonaxx method = I get everything, message etc. but he's not there (Also rare worm is not there too) I know Aeonaxx is target but rare worm?


Curious myself... what exacty do you think you mean

----------


## lolilolilol

Finally get this work and aeonax was there +rep

----------


## Tedys

> If it says "character not found" it is because you are enabling the peerblocker when logging on to Deepholm too soon. I just tried it and it worked for me just fine. It literally needs to be like 90%. If you enable it at 80-85%, you may get this "character not found" issue.


Could you say what exactly did you do ? Believe me, I've been trying this for about 3h. It isn't possible that at least once i wouldn't put it right in 90%.

----------


## Wiredxx

https://i.imgur.com/9Jew5IL.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/h3nzgfc.jpg

It's clearly possible to kill poseidus. It's a matter of where he spawns and how carefully you can kite him to an area you can use a cart. From the photo above you can see that she was kited onto land and looted. Therefore, you do the same for poseidus. Just be sure you take off your gear so you do least amount of damage possible. I will update when I have success at finding the specific spawn points and the right height he swims at. 

Good luck!

----------


## GDK1337

> Curious myself... what exacty do you think you mean


I mean that inb4 yesterday's patch there were many different IP's. Now what I see is 5.42.*.*
I've tried Aeonaxx but he's not there, so I've searched for worm that nobody gives a **** and he's not there too. That was disturbing, because inb4 Aeonaxx fix Worm was Alive 24/7

----------


## Kaizuken

> https://i.imgur.com/9Jew5IL.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/h3nzgfc.jpg
> 
> It's clearly possible to kill poseidus. It's a matter of where he spawns and how carefully you can kite him to an area you can use a cart. From the photo above you can see that she was kited onto land and looted. Therefore, you do the same for poseidus. Just be sure you take off your gear so you do least amount of damage possible. I will update when I have success at finding the specific spawn points and the right height he swims at. 
> 
> Good luck!


Fake, don't try to scam the user.

----------


## Wiredxx

How is it fake? You understand you can attack mobs even though you are not phased into the zone. You need an aoe effect. Therefore, I use blood boil.
Here are some more photos of my success. Roughly 9-10 minutes to kill Moonfang. I had to sacrifice dps for survival to my pet. In the process of getting Darkmoon Rabbit.

----------


## eaglerip

its not fake, read how it was done, great post was able to do it myself, getting naked helps a great deal too.

----------


## Wiredxx

> its not fake, read how it was done, great post was able to do it myself, getting naked helps a great deal too.


Thank you.

----------


## qematriel

rabbit not killiable solo. only with 1 or better 2 heals

----------


## Wiredxx

> rabbit not killiable solo. only with 1 or better 2 heals


Doesn't hurt to try. I use the t5 2 piece set for my pet. So I heal my pet a lot and for a good amount for the damage I do. 
Level 90 Orc Hunter | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory

----------


## eaglerip

Would love to be able to get pets for my hunter with this? has anyone tried?

----------


## Wiredxx

> Would love to be able to get pets for my hunter with this? has anyone tried?


I have a post on the other thread. I have obtained each pet doing this. The only real way to obtain them is high haste, glyph that reduces tame. Haste pots, drums of rage (or core hound) Recommended 60-70% haste in order to tame before you phase back out.

----------


## matee89

> https://i.imgur.com/9Jew5IL.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/h3nzgfc.jpg
> 
> It's clearly possible to kill poseidus. It's a matter of where he spawns and how carefully you can kite him to an area you can use a cart. From the photo above you can see that she was kited onto land and looted. Therefore, you do the same for poseidus. Just be sure you take off your gear so you do least amount of damage possible. I will update when I have success at finding the specific spawn points and the right height he swims at. 
> 
> Good luck!


Agree! I have tried it with common underwater Vashj'ir mobs and it's fully possible. The difficult part is:

1. Find a right spawn point
2. Getting aggro from Poseidus, not any other mob (which in fact can be really hard)
3. Kite him all way long from the water

I didn't even tried this because of how hard it is. It would be very helpful if you somehow could use a noodle cart at the top of the water to make NPC Scan indicate the correct spawn spot.

----------


## MID3RY

character not found
fixed

----------


## CreeperDeath

> character not found
> fixed


Not because it didn't worked for you does mean it's fixed, please... Prove it by explaining why it must be fixed.

----------


## MID3RY

Im stay on the ship (on mount)
im log out
when im log in on 90 % im turn on peerblock and after 100 % load im dissconect in main menu with "character not found"
wheres my trouble ?

----------


## Wiredxx

> character not found
> fixed


That means you're blocking the IP before you're logging in.

----------


## MID3RY

im making like in this video
8:50

----------


## MID3RY

all right with ips

----------


## Tedys

> That means you're blocking the IP before you're logging in.


I dont think so!
I think he is doing it right. I'm having the same problem. I think i doesn't work to all realms, I'm in a brazilian one.. i've tried several times... and always got the same problem.

----------


## CreeperDeath

> Im stay on the ship (on mount)
> im log out
> when im log in on 90 % im turn on peerblock and after 100 % load im dissconect in main menu with "character not found"
> wheres my trouble ?


I have seen sometimes on different char that it works differently... There could be some RNG around this, try another toon, another server, it's not 100% effective, it's around 92% wich is actually quite good (These number I speculate are from my own "database")

----------


## MID3RY

maybe this simply fixed on russian servers ?

----------


## MID3RY

this shit ****ing blocking on the 90 % loading
wtf with this shitty exploit ??

----------


## Nebro

> this shit ****ing blocking on the 90 % loading
> wtf with this shitty exploit ??


something on your end m8. Working fine for me, alright alright

----------


## MID3RY

You're making the same operation like a me ?
1. Log on
2. On 90 % load enable peer ?

----------


## KitWalker

> You're making the same operation like a me ?
> 1. Log on
> 2. On 90 % load enable peer ?


Try this:
Forget about the 90% thing.
Land in the Alliance Airship in Deepholm.
Logoff.
Logon (all the way). When you're seeing your char again landed, inside the game, in the airship, THEN enable peerblock.
Fly away.
Check for Transfer Aborted message.

----------


## Roski

Edit: method failed.

----------


## matee89

> With the input from others there seems to be a legitimate method for capturing Poseidus.
> 
> Steps:
> 1. Enter Vash'jir from a zone with another ip using the standard ip blocking technique in the op.
> 2. Head out to Poseidus spawn points, here is where things get interesting.
> -Swim around trying to get Poseidus to aggro you (you won'e be able to see mobs). Keep your combat log open to see if you are receiving attacks from him. The battle horn toy from a MoP rare can be a great help with getting aggro.
> 3. Once you have aggro, slowly kite to the closest land mass, keeping combat log open to ensure Poseidus is still on you. 
> 4. After arriving at the land mass, get as close to the waters edge as you can without leaving the water and use an aoe ability to kill Poseidus.
> 5. Use your cart on the land, as close to the water as you can. You should be able to loot the mobs you killed in the water!
> ...


I will try this method as well after Saturday. If i manage to kite him up to the land, kill and loot, I will provide a screenie  :Wink:

----------


## MID3RY

LOL . Dont work
/
im dont see Transfer Aborted message.

----------


## KitWalker

> LOL . Dont work
> /
> im dont see Transfer Aborted message.


Hi, it's very likely then that your realm is the host.

Also, we can't see the attachments until they're approved. Could you upload them to imgur or other host?

----------


## MID3RY

imgur: the simple image sharer
perfect block on startup (like u say me)
but im dont see message

----------


## KitWalker

> imgur: the simple image sharer
> perfect block on startup (like u say me)
> but im dont see message


Do these and post results:

a. Character Logon Screen
run netstat -an | find ":3724"

b. Orgrimmar/Stormwind
run netstat -an | find ":3724"

c. Deepholm
run netstat -an | find ":3724"

Post the netstat results as a, b and c.

----------


## MID3RY

w8 video

----------


## MID3RY

a. Character Logon Screen

C:\Users\TOP GAMER>netstat -an | find ":3724"

TCP 192.168.1.101:57475 5.42.164.171:3724 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:58233 5.42.164.172:3724 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:58234 5.42.164.170:3724 ESTABLISHED


b. Orgrimmar/Stormwind

C:\Users\TOP GAMER>netstat -an | find ":3724"

TCP 192.168.1.101:58233 5.42.164.172:3724 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:58234 5.42.164.170:3724 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:58391 5.42.164.173:3724 ESTABLISHED


c. Deepholm

C:\Users\TOP GAMER>netstat -an | find ":3724"

TCP 192.168.1.101:58234 5.42.164.170:3724 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:58391 5.42.164.173:3724 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:58641 5.42.164.170:3724 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:58709 5.42.164.170:3724 TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.101:58715 5.42.164.172:3724 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.101:58745 5.42.164.170:3724 ESTABLISHED

----------


## KitWalker

> a. Character Logon Screen
> 
> C:\Users\TOP GAMER>netstat -an | find ":3724"
> TCP 192.168.1.101:58234 5.42.164.170:3724 ESTABLISHED
> 
> 
> b. Orgrimmar/Stormwind
> C:\Users\TOP GAMER>netstat -an | find ":3724"
> TCP 192.168.1.101:58234 5.42.164.170:3724 ESTABLISHED
> ...


Unselect all your lists in Peerblock and create a new one.
Adding ONLY 5.42.164.172 as the Starting and Ending address.
Block after logging on and seeing your char in the ship.
If you don't get transfer aborted, it means your realm is host.

----------


## MID3RY

FIXED - YouTube
im made all right ?

----------


## KitWalker

I doesn't mean it's fixed. It means your realm is host. Sorry...

If you have a character in another realm, you may want to give it a shot.

----------


## ashw8099

is it possible to farm eggs on netherwing ledge using this method? i searched but couldn't find any answer

----------


## Jair2619

So happy! After logging in once - 2wice a day to check and not having luck I I just logged in and killed aeonaxx ! If your having issue with character not found you are enabling to early. You can enable past 90% (I do mine after it sits at 90% and just starts to load from 90-100%) If you don't see him there but are getting instance transfer aborted means someone has used this method to kill him so don't worry/) 



Killed on US- Azralon

----------


## MID3RY

its name as timing

----------


## buyingWARkey

*If you're getting Character Not Found you've blocked the entire X.XX.XXX.1-255 Range AND NOT ONLY THE DEEPHOLM IP, IN WHICH CASE YOU'VE BLOCKED THE WORLD-IP ASWELL*

*YOU ONLY NEED TO BLOCK DEEPHOLM IP, IN WHICH CASE YOU CAN ENABLE IT AT ANY POINT WITHOUT GETTING THE ERROR-MESSAGE*

*IF YOU'RE SURE YOU'VE BLOCKED THE RIGHT IP, BUT YOU'RE NOT GETTING THE "Transfer Aborted: instance not found" MESSAGE, THEN YOUR REALM IS THE HOST AND YOU WILL HAVE TO TRY ON ANOTHER REALM*

----------


## Kaizuken

I mean the poseidus method is a fake. It's not working.

----------


## GDK1337

> *If you're getting Character Not Found you've blocked the entire X.XX.XXX.1-255 Range AND NOT ONLY THE DEEPHOLM IP, IN WHICH CASE YOU'VE BLOCKED THE WORLD-IP ASWELL*
> 
> *YOU ONLY NEED TO BLOCK DEEPHOLM IP, IN WHICH CASE YOU CAN ENABLE IT AT ANY POINT WITHOUT GETTING THE ERROR-MESSAGE*
> 
> *IF YOU'RE SURE YOU'VE BLOCKED THE RIGHT IP, BUT YOU'RE NOT GETTING THE "Transfer Aborted: instance not found" MESSAGE, THEN YOUR REALM IS THE HOST AND YOU WILL HAVE TO TRY ON ANOTHER REALM*


Actually, I've blocked entire world, Character not Found happens when you turn peerblock in not a proper time, I use 5.42.1.1 - 5.42.255.255 and it works like a charm

----------


## Lizeron

I wanted to ask how long does it take for Aeonaxx to appear? I am looking for him in 3 different realms that aren't connected by CRZ and I haven't found him still. Others seem to find him instantly  :Embarrassment: !

----------


## Wiredxx

> I mean the poseidus method is a fake. It's not working.


What about it is fake exactly? Just because it doesn't work for you doesn't mean it doesn't work for others.

----------


## CreeperDeath

> What about it is fake exactly? Just because it doesn't work for you doesn't mean it doesn't work for others.


It didn't for me either... Finding and aoe'ing seem to be near an impossible method...

----------


## jimmys96

> It didn't for me either... Finding and aoe'ing seem to be near an impossible method...


The battle-horn should be easier for pulling him, no?

----------


## CreeperDeath

> The battle-horn should be easier for pulling him, no?


It could... every 30 min you should check 3-4 time 1 spawn point just to make sure... nah

----------


## jimmys96

> It could... every 30 min you should check 3-4 time 1 spawn point just to make sure... nah


Cooldown of it is 2 mins  :Stick Out Tongue: . spending 8 minutes at every spawnpoint is 40 minutes total. 40 minutes work for a 100k gold mount... not worth?

----------


## CreeperDeath

> Cooldown of it is 2 mins . spending 8 minutes at every spawnpoint is 40 minutes total. 40 minutes work for a 100k gold mount... not worth?


It's going to be more than 40 minute, but yea it's 2 minute cd my bad^^

----------


## Domo Kun

A video would stop a-bunch of dumb posts

just a thought :P

----------


## faqal

Is it just my combat log or when i do this method. the posedius like that, my combat log doesn't show what hit me ? 
only when i disable peer block i can see what hit me..

----------


## dajoka157

is anyone else getting dc'd a few minutes after getting into the game? i enable peerblock at 90%, fly around for a few minutes after getting off the ship in deepholm, then i get dc'd. anyone else?

----------


## buyingWARkey

> is anyone else getting dc'd a few minutes after getting into the game? i enable peerblock at 90%, fly around for a few minutes after getting off the ship in deepholm, then i get dc'd. anyone else?


It's working perfectly fine here.

----------


## dajoka157

Hmm. then does anyone know what might be making me dc?

edit: in peerblock it was telling me that it was blocking "DINSA: Ministry of Defense" which is apparently caused by hamachi, I uninstalled hamachi and now i can fly around for about 5 minutes before the dc.

----------


## Abhrsn

Just got this on a US Oceanic realm, spawned on my face. Thank you guys so much!

----------


## dajoka157

Well, i managed to snag me an Aeonaxx! as i was falling down with the parachute i was nervous that i would get dc'd, but i got down safe and sound and bagged myself a Phosphorescent Stone Drake!

Amazing!

----------


## MID3RY

1,069 posts but nobody cant record a video :\

----------


## Sylenos

> 1,069 posts but nobody cant record a video :\


Whats wrong with this one: easily get Aeonaxx and TLPD using peerblock - YouTube ?

----------


## MID3RY

Method with bg dont work (fixed)
Only working with the ship but i want to see how to making this

----------


## dajoka157

used the noodle cart bug to kill doomlord kazzak! mad gold inc.  :Big Grin:

----------


## WizKhalifa610

I'm downloading Peerblock and it looks like it is downloading wow again for me

----------


## xfm

> used the noodle cart bug to kill doomlord kazzak! mad gold inc.


Thanks for the idea. I just did the same thing and sold the staff for 50k on my server.

----------


## WizKhalifa610

Does this work in Pandaria and if so how? I tried and it wont work

----------


## jimmys96

> Does this work in Pandaria and if so how? I tried and it wont work


Uhm. Pandaria isn't a CRZ dude.

----------


## warmanlord

Well this worked well for Aeonaxx took a couple days and i got him, now for TLPD it hasnt decided to show his face as of yet on 6th day of looking for it.

----------


## Bokutox

> Well this worked well for Aeonaxx took a couple days and i got him, now for TLPD it hasnt decided to show his face as of yet on 6th day of looking for it.


Im still striggling... cannot get the stupid Transfer Aborted. and im th Example!!!

----------


## hfapplet

4 Vyragosa Kills today, I hope the patch doesn't remove this method somehow.

----------


## hideyokidz

> Im still striggling... cannot get the stupid Transfer Aborted. and im th Example!!!


Same here, doesn't give me the message anymore using the ship  :Frown:

----------


## GDK1337

I wonder what will happen tomorrow

----------


## Pratt2

Got this to work last night to look for tlpd but didn't see him after a handful of noodle carts. Damn those things are expensive. Not sure how people are finding this guy with only a couple carts. I mean how much more of a chance does this really give you if your home realm is high pop to begin with?

----------


## friedrice821

> Got this to work last night to look for tlpd but didn't see him after a handful of noodle carts. Damn those things are expensive. Not sure how people are finding this guy with only a couple carts. I mean how much more of a chance does this really give you if your home realm is high pop to begin with?


Took me 16 days on a high-pop with noodle carts. 10x Vyra, 4x nothing, 1x already dead TLPD. Still much better than camping it on CRZ.

----------


## Spaceman93

Confirmed. Aeonaxx killed @ 00:10 server time. Realm Vek'nilash - EU
Proof  :Smile:

----------


## jsdukeboy08

Is this still available in deepholm after patch 6.0.2?

----------


## hfapplet

> Is this still available in deepholm after patch 6.0.2?


After trying myself I don't believe it is.

----------


## jsdukeboy08

hmmmm, well I had it working perfectly last night but now every time I attempt I either get disconnected from the server or logged in and ported to my hearthstone inn

----------


## -Operation-

Anyone able to help me with this? inbox me skype please

----------


## Bokutox

I myself am still unable to get Aeonaxx.

I cannot get the Transfer Aborted after 100s of attempts. I must be on a server where it doesnt work... Ravencrest A EU, anybody Confirm?

----------


## Bozoonelol

Regarding TLPD I can get up to the part where "Transfer Aborted" spams but when I put Noodle Cart down I can not see any mobs in the whole of storm peaks therefore I can not see the rares either - I think they fixed it  :Frown:

----------


## engilas

Noodle carts is totally fixed

----------


## Alondra

Is that an end of an era then? :Smile:

----------


## hideyokidz

I'm happy I caught both aeonaxx and tlpd in time  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siler

might still be possible for aeonaxx, jsut not enough people in the zone, your server might be hosting the zone so this wont work.

----------


## Takri

Not working and as fixed as of today, spare your time and money on noodles! :Smile:  

Been nice though ... :P

----------


## Stormsoul94

I didnt manage to get TLPD, how sad  :Frown:

----------


## Bokutox

Unfortunate end to TLPD. untill we manage to discover a new way to access the CRZ, this exploit is over~!

----------


## Takri

So ... I've managed to get it to work the same way I did posiedus though I cannot loot ...

Basicy the method I used for Poesidus was to use the Horn from timeless isle to tae aggro and then running to the beach and killing it by AoE.

That said, you could do the same with any mob in Xrealm zone peerblock. 

One of the main reasons I didn't upload a picture till now is the goldmine outcome and I've ended up with 15 seahorses after abusing oqueue and xrealm friends.

In theory, getting the kill isn't a problem, the question is however now, how can we loot without the cart, best I've managed to do after patch is ironicly killing him and then tell a GM I forgot to loot him.

To my surprise today, I've actually recieved a 16 horse in my mailbox, though I won't repeat that again for obvious reason, try your luck at your own risk! :Smile: 

Hope I've helped some of you and for future development of the exploit!  :Smile:

----------


## GDK1337

> So ... I've managed to get it to work the same way I did posiedus though I cannot loot ...
> 
> Basicy the method I used for Poesidus was to use the Horn from timeless isle to tae aggro and then running to the beach and killing it by AoE.
> 
> That said, you could do the same with any mob in Xrealm zone peerblock. 
> 
> One of the main reasons I didn't upload a picture till now is the goldmine outcome and I've ended up with 15 seahorses after abusing oqueue and xrealm friends.
> 
> In theory, getting the kill isn't a problem, the question is however now, how can we loot without the cart, best I've managed to do after patch is ironicly killing him and then tell a GM I forgot to loot him.
> ...


Ended up not telling anyone working method, not posting proof etc.
Same Bullshit again

----------


## eaglerip

considering peerblock is broken in 6.0.2 i find it hard to believe that you got anything.

----------


## Takri

Its not broken, I can get transfer abort easily, they changed the IPs of some servers aka they are same but divided different via zones, check it out and see how you get transfer aborted, catch is, you can't loot what you kill.

----------


## CreeperDeath

> Its not broken, I can get transfer abort easily, they changed the IPs of some servers aka they are same but divided different via zones, check it out and see how you get transfer aborted, catch is, you can't loot what you kill.


http://imgur.com/D5xl8lC

I think you're legit.

----------


## c172

> Ended up not telling anyone working method, not posting proof etc.
> Same Bullshit again


No, he is telling the truth. I posted a detailed guide on getting Poseidus while it was still working using the same method (aoe tag him, drag him to a cave or lily pad etc). I pulled it after a couple of hours because people needed telling where Poseidus spawned, or crying why go through such issues and not just kill him, can't help some people.

----------


## lilsniff

How do you get to the aborted message after 6.0.2? Can't get it to work

----------


## GDK1337

> No, he is telling the truth. I posted a detailed guide on getting Poseidus while it was still working using the same method (aoe tag him, drag him to a cave or lily pad etc). I pulled it after a couple of hours because people needed telling where Poseidus spawned, or crying why go through such issues and not just kill him, can't help some people.


You mean one where your thread got deleted?
I've tried it and you see: the fact that transfer can happen twice is totally illogical, if you can explain why netcode should transfer you twice instead of once like it usually do It'll be very cool , plus you haven't provided any proof.

Blindfold Poseidus is kill is easy, and I trust in GM asking method, but abusing it won't work




> How do you get to the aborted message after 6.0.2? Can't get it to work


try checking IP's, Transfer Aborted is not fixed but Noodle Cats are fixed

----------


## lilsniff

I still get the same IP's as before, but the usual trick to disable CRZ doesn't work for me. there's no CRZ lag between zones

----------


## c172

> You mean one where your thread got deleted?
> I've tried it and you see: the fact that transfer can happen twice is totally illogical, if you can explain why netcode should transfer you twice instead of once like it usually do It'll be very cool , plus you haven't provided any proof.
> 
> Blindfold Poseidus is kill is easy, and I trust in GM asking method, but abusing it won't work
> 
> 
> 
> try checking IP's, Transfer Aborted is not fixed but Noodle Cats are fixed


I requested my thread get removed after I edited it, but no it was not the double phase thing that was another poster. As I said it was simply aggroing poseidus with aoe or battle horn and taking him to a place where the cart could have been used. It was such a simple process and I'm sure others where using it, surprised it wasnt out in the open when it was possible.

----------


## GDK1337

> I requested my thread get removed after I edited it, but no it was not the double phase thing that was another poster. As I said it was simply aggroing poseidus with aoe or battle horn and taking him to a place where the cart could have been used. It was such a simple process and I'm sure others where using it, surprised it wasnt out in the open when it was possible.


Don't you find it... hmm... too obvious ?



> I still get the same IP's as before, but the usual trick to disable CRZ doesn't work for me. there's no CRZ lag between zones


Maybe some locations have same IP, It happens sometime. You might try another locations

----------


## c172

> Don't you find it... hmm... too obvious ?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some locations have same IP, It happens sometime. You might try another locations


I think some people where over complicating it, trying to use noodle carts under water etc when it was the exact opposite that needed to happen. Too obvious maybe but sometimes it's the obvious stuff which is overlooked.


And your trying to advise him about IP's etc is useless, the old method won't work since the new patch, it's not a IP change that is causing the error.

----------


## Bokutox

> considering peerblock is broken in 6.0.2 i find it hard to believe that you got anything.


Incorrect.,. You can still CRZ. peerblock still works. 

Noodlecarts dont. Need a diff method now.. something like noodlecarts.

----------


## Kaizuken

Finally fixed on EU.

----------


## Takri

Stop trying to find how I am wrong or lying, fact it is possible, go ad check it your self with a wolf in Elwynn Forest or whatever.

Reason no body post how to get Poesidus till he's got nerfed was the gold mountain behind it, conside I made over 450k gold so far and still got few more to sell.

Now its work exactly the same, only catch is, there is LITERALLY no way to loot whatever you killed without a Game Master to loot it for you, which is idioticly risky to do more than once and even once is too much.

Till we find a new way to loot without a noodle cart, GG for us! :Smile:

----------


## mer1in

Fixed indeed

----------


## Turkey11

I've finally got the Transfer Aborted: Instance Not Found as of 19th October on an EU realm. Also the magic broom is halloween event as proof of date.


But what do I do now? I went to Posidus spawns and used horn and then AoE'd but how do I know if he's dead/even there? I can ask gm for loot but need to know he's died first

----------


## brennholzz

My Aeonaxxmount got removed...
lol

----------


## c172

> I've finally got the Transfer Aborted: Instance Not Found as of 19th October on an EU realm. Also the magic broom is halloween event as proof of date.
> 
> 
> But what do I do now? I went to Posidus spawns and used horn and then AoE'd but how do I know if he's dead/even there? I can ask gm for loot but need to know he's died first


set combat log to full (display everything), or pop a NPC trinket (terracotta warrior), I wouldnt though, I know 2 people banned for this since patch.

----------


## Mothership

Well that is very bad idea =)
They took step towards fixing CRZ exploiting, who knows what kind of transfer aborted hunt they got going on there right now.

----------


## Rodney Forrest Jr.

> My Aeonaxxmount got removed...
> lol


When today?

----------


## brennholzz

Dont know when, had stopped playing since mid june, came back yesterday and mount is gone...
Shall i try toget it back with a ticket?  :Smile:

----------


## Rodney Forrest Jr.

> Dont know when, had stopped playing since mid june, came back yesterday and mount is gone...
> Shall i try toget it back with a ticket?


Not sure, would have to be careful with that.

----------


## noam1134

does this still work?
i tried going to the TLPD spawn but it didn't block the ip...
also, is it true that more people get banned for this than in patch 5.4.8?

----------


## Bokutox

> does this still work?
> i tried going to the TLPD spawn but it didn't block the ip...
> also, is it true that more people get banned for this than in patch 5.4.8?


Nope all fixed.

Mage speedhack still works.

----------


## Takri

> My Aeonaxxmount got removed...
> lol



Are you sure about it? I think you typed the wrong mount name, someone reported you? try to type phon in mount tab and check for purple drake.

I haven't got anything removed.

----------


## Playingnaked

Is anyone helping out with this? I would like someone to aid me in getting the Camel :P only one I miss I'll gladly reward the person who does it for me!

----------


## jackthecat

A method that definitely had the same effect as noodle carts in 5.4.8. was one of the darkmoon "sandbox toys" for example the Darkmoon "Snow Leopard" - Darkmoon "Snow Leopard" - Item - World of Warcraft

If you activated it in the blocked zone it disappeared. It was only usable if you set a noodle cart and clicked the sandbox toy. Then your char jumped on the toy. But the duration of noodle carts and the toy was the same so it was useless because you first had to set up the toy and then use the noodle cart. Maybe there's now a way to use them. Let me know =).
So I decided to look for some items that maybe cause a phase and I found these:

Mushroom Chair - Mushroom Chair - Item - World of Warcraft

Nat's Fishing Chair - Nat's Fishing Chair - Item - World of Warcraft

Romantic Picnic Basket - Romantic Picnic Basket - Item - World of Warcraft

I haven't got one of these so if someone owns one of them try it und let the community know!
Idk if one of them really works but its a try worth! peace
sorry for a not perfect english ;D

----------


## tirre182

I'm on a pretty dead server and I'd like to win the STV fishing contest, though CRZ ****s me over. Can't seem to turn in the quest after there have been 3 winners, even though they aren't on my server.

I'm quite new to this, any way for me to win using this somehow?

----------


## sany89

damn i finally got the underwater "noodlecart" thing and BAM its fixed -.- FYI: it was the instant statue pedestal

----------


## Bokutox

> damn i finally got the underwater "noodlecart" thing and BAM its fixed -.- FYI: it was the instant statue pedestal


ORLY!!!

prroooofff.

----------


## sany89

> ORLY!!!
> 
> prroooofff.


haha i cant proof it anymore, its just an "vehicle" like the noodlecart, you can use underwater. someone made a post about this in the elite-section but he edited his post 1-2 minutes afterwards to "delete this"

----------


## CreeperDeath

> ORLY!!!
> 
> prroooofff.


It has already been proved in previous posts. It worked, you could see mobs altought you couldn't loot them.

----------


## The Iron Moose

I thought the gastropod shell was the underwater noodle cart?

----------


## CreeperDeath

> I thought the gastropod shell was the underwater noodle cart?


Nope. Not working.

----------


## outkast82889

Just tried this, had to manually add IPs but got storm peaks to be blocked, however when I use the noodle cart and exit it nothings spawned, I fly around the TLPD path and cant find neither him or vyra, are mobs supposed to repopulate when you use the noodle cart?

----------


## Piet01

I think it's fixed. Not working on my end either.

The Noodle cart simply doesn't phase you anymore.

----------


## ChronicSarco

is it possible to do any sort of CRZ disable in pandaria so i can farm krol the blade?

----------


## SenpaiSweg

Pandaria isn't cross realm yet

----------


## deadeagle

You can use the built-in Group Finder to hotswap between realms. Did so to farm Zandalari Warscouts and Skymirror

----------


## TheEnglishGuy

So it's not patched is it?

Anyone can give me a quick rundown on how to do it nowadays then?

----------


## Koroboost

there some other item which phase you, still looking which one

----------


## Bokutox

> You can use the built-in Group Finder to hotswap between realms. Did so to farm Zandalari Warscouts and Skymirror


Doesnt woork for me.

I dont get x-fered, so i dont know what your talkinga bout man

----------


## masterweapon37

Just found this one.

I have some few questions with appreciate if anyone can answer them.

1. In the first page it mention that TLPD noodle cart method is not work, how about BG Aeonaxx, is it still work ?
2. In the first page it mention that Mage Speed Hack still work, is it work with TLPD ? And if it work, how to perform it?

Thank you.

----------


## papst24

fixed, no zoning anymore with noodle cart

----------


## lalapuh

Dies Aeonaxx still work?

----------


## Kaizuken

> Dies Aeonaxx still work?


Yes, but a different method.

----------


## Aggzinator

> Yes, but a different method.


Which method is that?

----------


## Bronzelust

How can you do this method to acquire Aeonaxx?

----------


## dexter74

Hello 
*He Doesn't work 6.0.3 for aeonaxx..*

*Etape 1: Connect to select charact*


```
192.168.1.XX:50803     5.42.165.62:3724
```

*Etape 2: Connect charact (on the boat)*


```
92.168.1.74:50803     5.42.165.62:3724
192.168.1.74:52394     5.42.165.113:3724
```

Write */logout* ingame, waiting...




*Etape 3: Peerblock list*


```
- Creat list 
- Name: Aeonaxx
- Start Ranged:   5.42.165.113
- End Ranged: 5.42.165.113
```


Etape 4: Connect Character

Etape 5: Enabled Peerblock




Not work



http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/745988Capture.png
http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/486274412.png

----------


## Vericson95

Currently the servers are ****ing up and if you get invited cross realm and then leave the party, it says: "Transfer Aborted:Instance not found". 
and my question now is, does this work for TLPD and so on? like this thing in the thread does?

----------


## thoriume

Yes Aeonaxx isn't working anymore. No matter what you will be hearthed.

----------


## tylen

just tried to get to blocked crz on fly taxi like i always did it before
first thing i noticed that they mixed up zones' ip, i was disappointed at first when i landed and didnt see a transfer abort stuff. 
but when i fixed blocked ip i ended up on stopped taxi between zones, since i couldnt move sitting on it i /logout'ed and logged back sitting on the taxi mount in the inn where my hearthstone was, whenever i tried to move it didnt let me to, moving me to random directions (even getting me into walls). after 2nd /logout i finally logged back normal way at the HS-inn

----------


## brennholzz

A Chance to get this working again for WoD?

----------


## matee89

> A Chance to get this working again for WoD?


There are currently no items that can make NPC's to show while blocking CRZ (like Noodle Carts did pre 6.0 patch). In my opinion, we have to think out of the box (stop focusing on methods like firewall + noodle carts) and see other possibilities to exploit CRZ again. We could begin with phasing bugs in some quests that make us "phased" in the empty zones with certain NPC's up, mineral nodes & chests. Example of such a quest is Tarnished Bronze (Tarnished Bronze - Quest - World of Warcraft) which can be bugged together with queuing for Ashran. May work with our beloved rare spawns like TLPD, Poseidus, Aeonaxx.

----------


## Riddl3n

Not sure if its relevant but last night I seen TLPD In nagrand. he was dead. would really like to know if someone comes up with a new exploit.

----------


## Sharkeeper

> Not sure if its relevant but last night I seen TLPD In nagrand. he was dead. would really like to know if someone comes up with a new exploit.


No,its just a easter egg from blizzard  :Wink: 

TLPD in NAGRAND - Forums - World of Warcraft

----------


## meldieching

If you're not getting a "Transfer aborted" message, it's because Bokutox's premade files are blocking the IPs on HIS SERVER. You need to block the IPs for your own server. This post was probably made in good faith but it will only work if you happen to be on the same server as the OP. Look at the thread that's called "Peerblock and you" to learn how to find the correct IPs to block on your own server.

----------


## Kaizuken

> If you're not getting a "Transfer aborted" message, it's because Bokutox's premade files are blocking the IPs on HIS SERVER. You need to block the IPs for your own server. This post was probably made in good faith but it will only work if you happen to be on the same server as the OP. Look at the thread that's called "Peerblock and you" to learn how to find the correct IPs to block on your own server.



What the necro.

----------


## Zemsta

> What the necro.


Anyway, is there any known or secret method available to reveal mobs in the dead realm? Any working replacement for carts maybe?

----------


## Aeneas1992

No current, public method available. Just level up a char on an italian realm and you are good to go  :Wink:

----------


## Zemsta

shhhh! >.<

----------


## beest3

Such a shame i missed this, only need the TLPD but it's such a **** to farm i don't even want to anywmore, also did it work for poseidus?

----------


## crunk001

> Such a shame i missed this, only need the TLPD but it's such a **** to farm i don't even want to anywmore, also did it work for poseidus?


WHAT DA ACTUAL ****ING NECRO

*shhh's himself* please dont reply any more. Thanks. CRZ exploitation is over.

----------


## matee89

Actually, it's still possible to exploit CRZ's, the only downfall is that you cannot phase in to the locked zone and get the loot of the slained npc by yourself. Rares with predictible spawn places can be easly killed by using taunting items, aoe attacks and combat logs (Poseidus for example) and retrieved with support ticket. Still doing it to farm BOE world mounts which can get you some gold profit  :Smile:

----------


## c172

Exploits involving gm are not allowed, above post needs removing and thread allowed to die (unless a proper loot method returns.

----------


## Kaizuken

Mods can someone CLOSE this thread please?

----------

